# [Fix added] [HOW TO] [UPDATED] Install Android apps on Windows 10 Mobile



## XDRdaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

*Before you start, keep in mind that this may damage your device. I wouldn’t recommend trying this, but if you really want to, you can feel free to do so at your own risk. *​
*Here is the list of supported devices:*



        •Nokia Lumia 920
•Nokia Lumia 925
•Nokia Lumia 929 (icon)
•Nokia Lumia 830
•Nokia Lumia 930
•Nokia Lumia 1520
•Nokia Lumia 635 (1GB RAM variant)
•Nokia Lumia 730
•Nokia Lumia 820
•Nokia Lumia 435
•Nokia Lumia 928
    


*A. If you have one of the above devices,  you are ready to go!​**Method 1(older, harder, but still functional) *



        1.  Download both files from here.
2. Unzip both of the files on the folder
3. Open the folder wconnect, then install  IpOverUsbInstaller.msi and vcredist_x86.exe
4. Go to your Windows 10 Mobile’s Settings page, then head over to Update & Security > For Developers  and enable Developers Mode, as well as Device Discovery
5. Now go to the extracted wconnect folder, then open an elevated command prompt (Shift+right click > Open command window here)
6. After that, you’ll need to connect to the phone — and there’s two way of doing that (USB method is recommended): ◦If you want to connect using USB, type "wconnect.exe usb" and hit enter
6.1 And if you want to connect over Wi-Fi, type wconnect.exe 192.168.xxx.xxx (replace the xxx with your network’s IP)

7. Then it’ll ask for the pairing code, just type the pairing code and hit enter
8. After that, navigate to the extracted adb folder and open an elevated command prompt
9. To make sure that your device is connected, type adb devices and hit enter to show the list of devices that are connected
10. Lastly, place the APK file that you want to install on the same directory (adb folder) and type in adb install APKNAME.apk (replace APKNAME with the APK file’s name)
11. Just wait for it to do its thing and you should be able to install the Android app on your Windows 10 device



*Method 2 (new, noob-proof) *



        1. Download the files here and extract them anywhere
2. Install "*IpOverUsbInstaller*" and "*vcredist_x86*"
2. Run "APKDeployment.exe"
3. On your phone go to "Settings/Update & Security/For developers" and enable "Developer mode" and "Device discovery" then press "Pair"
4. Connect your phone to USB, insert the code you got earlier from your phone, into APKDeployment app, then press pair. Your phone should appear as "emulator_555x on USB"
5. Now that you're paired, you can simply drag .apk's into the application then choose to deploy all.
    


*Method 3 (even simpler)*
*


        1. Download the package from here and install it.
2. Follow app instructions.
    
*

*Method 4*



*Install APKtoWin10m
Download Windows Bridge
On your pc go to "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\APKTOW10M\connect" then extract the "Windows bridge" contents there. When asked, replace all files.
That's it, the tool should be fixed.
Credits go to @alb3530.
*




*B. VERY IMPORTANT!*
*1. Do not disconnect the device while an apk is installing. 

2. Do not reboot while your phone has Developer Mode Activated*.




*C. Errors you might encounter and how to fix them.*
*1. Status 9 - connection problem*



*If this happens, unregister you device using "Windows Phone Developper Registration 8.1", tool provided alongside Windows Phone 8.1 SDK, or download the lite version from here.Afterwards you will be able to access Developer settings again. Or Hard reset, your choice.
If the method above did not help, another fix is to go to device manager and uninstall these drivers [(coresponding to your device) also delete them if asked] then refresh, and let Windows reinstall them.





*



*2. Status 14 - device not supported*



*Either your device is unsupported or you haven't installed "Developer Enhacements" update
To install Developer enhacements update, install Windows Insider from Store and Enroll, then check phone updates. It should show up there.*


*3. Developer menu crashes, wconnect app hangs*



*If this happens, unregister you device using "Windows Phone Developper Registration 8.1", tool provided alongside Windows Phone 8.1 SDK, or download the lite version from here.Afterwards you will be able to access Developer settings again. Or Hard reset, your choice.*


*4. Notification toggles flashing*
*


        Just reboot, but remember to disable Developer Mode first.
    
*

​Source​


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Aug 8, 2015)

Someone try this with nhl gamecenter lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souma_rox (Aug 8, 2015)

COC working on my 1520


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 8, 2015)

Y NO 525  Hardware issue


----------



## souma_rox (Aug 8, 2015)

Use this tool to patch apps with google play services and install them on your phone........ Have Fun

HIT THANKS IF I HELPED YOU


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

Let's make a working app list. Quote this post to complete it.
Here I go

*Facebook
Facebook Messenger
WhatsApp (with instant notifications working!!!)*


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 8, 2015)

NO WAY, I CAN NOT BELIVE WHAT I AM SEEING, YES IT WORKS, WHAT A F********************* KNOT BELIVE IT 
funciona galera, realmente funciona


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 8, 2015)

uowwww great job, it's works on my lumia 830


----------



## dxdy (Aug 8, 2015)

anyone tried iGO Primo?


----------



## Abdulrazak_Kh (Aug 8, 2015)

anyone tried Sniper: Hitman ?


----------



## vcfan (Aug 8, 2015)

fyi, obb files/folders go here

\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\emulated\0\Android\obb


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 8, 2015)

after error 



> adb install "periscope 1.0.4.1.apk"
> 472 KB/s (9413825 bytes in 19.453s)
> pkg: /data/local/tmp/periscope 1.0.4.1.apk
> Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147023436)]

Click to collapse



 "For developers" mode not open anymore. 
Anyone have a solution?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 8, 2015)

Cannot start iopverusb...but....there is a way...
dll is mising.


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 8, 2015)

how to fix the "for developers" option crashing ?


----------



## lolz mclollerson (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's a list from someone on r/windowsphone on reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/windowspho...all_android_apps_on_windows_10_mobile/ctvvtwj

eric5949:


> Just installed Twitter and the Destiny Companion App, they work great, though i would turn off the 3D model in the Destiny app, it made it crash. Clearly project Astoria isn't finished, but damn if it doesn't work good.
> 
> Edit: Here's what I've tried.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vcfan (Aug 8, 2015)

tried angry birds 2, and COC (both work fine) before the dreaded "For developers" crashing and cant pair anymore.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> after error
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Luiz Guilherme Pereira said:


> how to fix the "for developers" option crashing ?

Click to collapse





vcfan said:


> tried angry birds 2, and COC (both work fine) before the dreaded "For developers" crashing and cant pair anymore.

Click to collapse



Using Windows Phone 8.1 SDK, unregister your device, reboot, then try accesing developemt settings again.


----------



## vcfan (Aug 8, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> Using Windows Phone 8.1 SDK, unregister your device, reboot, then try accesing developemt settings again.

Click to collapse



excellent, it worked. I didn't have to reboot. just clicked unregister, then the dev settings opened fine again.


----------



## everesee (Aug 8, 2015)

vcfan said:


> fyi, obb files/folders go here
> 
> \Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\emulated\0\Android\obb

Click to collapse



How can i copy a file to this path?


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 8, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> Using Windows Phone 8.1 SDK, unregister your device, reboot, then try accesing developemt settings again.

Click to collapse



 thank you, back to work


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

everesee said:


> How can i copy a file to this path?

Click to collapse



I guess your device has to be interop unlocked


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 8, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> Using Windows Phone 8.1 SDK, unregister your device, reboot, then try accesing developemt settings again.

Click to collapse



thank you, it worked pretty fine


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 8, 2015)

For Snapchat use Casper. Work fine, but you must activate "BlackBerry Mode" in app settings.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

Luiz Guilherme Pereira said:


> thank you, it worked pretty fine

Click to collapse





vcfan said:


> excellent, it worked. I didn't have to reboot. just clicked unregister, then the dev settings opened fine again.

Click to collapse





denisf1981 said:


> thank you, back to work

Click to collapse



good to hear, I updated  the OP
install and report


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 8, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> good to hear, I updated  the OP
> install and report

Click to collapse



so i isntalled patched google apps, the google search and google now launcher, both says "este recurso ainda não foi implementado" it means this resource has not implemented yet, so Microsoft only gave us a little tea spoon from what they are doing

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

guys we need a way to access these apk data files


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Guide to fix error 14:

Hard reset. 
DO NOT put the account microsoft (for now). 
Open settings> security update> for developers; click on the "Developer mode" and confirm. 
Head on Windows Update and searches. It should say "No updates available". 
Head on the Store; 
Download Windows Insider;
It tells you to put a Microsoft account, do it. 
Click on, on and on and is expected to start the download. (after the hard reset will be downloaded about 32 apps, cancels all but Microsoft Visual C ++ and Windows Insider).
Open Windows Insider and select the ring fast. Confirm it. 
Go to Windows Update and to search. It should pick you out "Developer Enhancements".


----------



## ngame (Aug 8, 2015)

everesee said:


> How can i copy a file to this path?

Click to collapse





XDRdaniel said:


> I guess your device has to be interop unlocked

Click to collapse



No need to have interop unlock
Only install ES file manager and Advanced Download Manager
Download file you want and access that file using pure android app .
Android apps can't acess your files directly but you can use high level windows apps to access android apps files


----------



## onecosmic (Aug 8, 2015)

This is a totally new world, whaterver MS is doing is getting very interesting, just some small digging:

cat /proc/version
Linux version 3.4.0-Microsoft ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 31 14:42:53 PST 2014

Just started to dig into it, but let's see how much we can play with this internal linux.

Cheers!


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 9, 2015)

Farm Heroes Saga (no internet connection) and Periscope (watch only) works on my Lumia 830


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Aug 9, 2015)

Can someone try the chase app? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 9, 2015)

Farm Heroes Saga (no internet connection)
Periscope (watch only)
Pet Rescue Saga (full)
Instagram (cannot connect camera)
Twitter  (cannot connect camera)


 works on my Lumia 830


----------



## raghulive (Aug 9, 2015)

anybody had  access to filesystem to installed android apps in your windows phone,is there any chance to get full file system for accessing android apps


----------



## sagargjasani264 (Aug 9, 2015)

Will some one try swiftkey (keypad) and tell me is it working or not?


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

sagargjasani264 said:


> Will some one try swiftkey (keypad) and tell me is it working or not?

Click to collapse



well.... the whole subsystem runs in hyper-v, so it can't access Windows 10 directly.... 
but wait a sec, i'm giving it a try


----------



## sagargjasani264 (Aug 9, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> well.... the whole subsystem runs in hyper-v, so it can't access Windows 10 directly....
> but wait a sec, i'm giving it a try

Click to collapse



Okkk i am waiting..... Thanks...


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

sagargjasani264 said:


> Okkk i am waiting..... Thanks...

Click to collapse



Nope.. I get "this feature is not implemented yet" right at start...


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

So, according to Android CPU-Z, this is what we are running:


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Aug 9, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Guide to fix error 14:
> 
> Hard reset.
> DO NOT put the account microsoft (for now).
> ...

Click to collapse



Not working for me here 
1320
640xl


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 9, 2015)

Well. It seems incredibile... finally... But quite strange thing is, I really cannot find any app worth staying, I installed Poweramp, but it plays only with screen on, and in app only. I tried some other apps, but so far the only profit I got are: 
- Being able to use Handy Photo image editing app, that is great. It is a bit tricky however, you need to use a 3rd party sync app, to be able to get actual images to VM's storage.
- Prestigio Reader, is able to sync progress bitween my Lumia and my Android tablet! If any sugestions, like a real books sync(not just pages), you are VERY WELCOME!
- Balto Speed Reading, a bit tricky however, since sync requires Play Services, and you need to copy it somehow to VM's storage.
- ezPDF, great PDF app, FAR better than any WP.

I tried to root it, but it seems immune to most auto-rooting apps. So in conclusion, it may be great is future, but now... Just to play.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 9, 2015)

XDRDaniel....i dont have enough internet to download and install full visual studio.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 9, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> Not working for me here
> 1320
> 640xl

Click to collapse





What part doesn't work?


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> Not working for me here
> 1320
> 640xl

Click to collapse



Your devices are not supported, sorry.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> XDRDaniel....i dont have enough internet to download and install full visual studio.

Click to collapse



Try using an administrator account. It seems you're using a limited account. 
Also, try via usb cable


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

below i attached the files needed for wconnect because some users can't install "vcredist_x86.exe"
Just place the files inside "C:/Windows/system32"


----------



## drmodify (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow, I see that in time WP will resurface if not publicly but from devs here in XDA!!! This has potential imagine google apps boy I'd switch to windows anytime!!!. It just reminds me of that HD2 thread...


----------



## brockwitting (Aug 9, 2015)

I really hope someone figures out how to get Play Services running. I tried pulling the apps out of the gapps package, and installing the important ones, but no go. I'm assuming every app is sandboxed individually, so it probably isn't possible.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

OP updated with a newer, easier method to deploy apps
This time the process is automated.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 9, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> below i attached the files needed for wconnect because some users can't install "vcredist_x86.exe"
> Just place the files inside "C:/Windows/system32"

Click to collapse



APKDeployment tool ,add it op ,its easy for group deploy .

http://www.mediafire.com/download/q8kbnkqo0v18aqp/APKDeployment.rar


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

raghulive said:


> APKDeployment tool ,add it op ,its easy for group deploy .
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/q8kbnkqo0v18aqp/APKDeployment.rar

Click to collapse



I already did this, check op
but still, if the user can't install vcredist_x86 apk deployment tool is useless


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 9, 2015)

I even can't install ipoverusb....


----------



## davjan (Aug 9, 2015)

vcfan said:


> tried angry birds 2, and COC (both work fine) before the dreaded "For developers" crashing and cant pair anymore.

Click to collapse



angry birds 2 doesnt seems to work here , some problem with loading assets , how did you get it to work?


----------



## everesee (Aug 9, 2015)

davjan said:


> angry birds 2 doesnt seems to work here , some problem with loading assets , how did you get it to work?

Click to collapse



Copy it's obb files with ES Explorer.


----------



## davjan (Aug 9, 2015)

everesee said:


> Copy it's obb files with ES Explorer.

Click to collapse



 allready got es file explorer , but how to copy from windows to android , push thru adb? or something else possible?


----------



## ngame (Aug 9, 2015)

davjan said:


> allready got es file explorer , but how to copy from windows to android , push thru adb? or something else possible?

Click to collapse



Create a folder using file explorer (for example Android) then search it . when you find it in search results click on it . 
ok now on the top of app you can see MainOS(c . tap on this and navigate this address : 
Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\em ulated\0
here is the android apps directory . 
also you can see Android\obb here for apps data . 
I tried to install Clash of clans on my l920 but I can see only my troops and ground . 
buildings are hidden . any way to figure it out ?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 9, 2015)

\shell\emulated\0 is missing in lumia 640xl.... so i´l wait....


----------



## ngame (Aug 9, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> \shell\emulated\0 is missing in lumia 640xl.... so i´l wait....

Click to collapse



your device is not in the supported devices list so be sure not possible to use it at this time . 
maybe you will get it in build 10510


----------



## thals1992 (Aug 9, 2015)

I tested a few apps, I'll post the status of their usability here. 

Icom's RS-MS1A - App requires google services for the maps, unable to select an image from onedrive (Phone complains that this feature is not yet implemented.) App complains about "Your device does not have Bluetooth implemented." 

Echolink - I can sign into the app, but I can't connect to *ECHOTEST*. Doesn't matter which setting I pick for connection in the app, it won't connect. 

APRSdroid w/ OpenStreetMap - Application works perfectly over TCP mode. Switch over to AFSK mode. Transmission occurs via speaker, but selecting the "start tracking" feature, it displays errors in the log about the microphone. 

Sling TV - App gets stuck loading. 

Testing more as I install them.


----------



## fjordstrom (Aug 9, 2015)

Just installed four apps: Instagram, Swarm, Snapchat and Casper (=Snapchat alternative). I couldn't get Facebook to be installed...

- Instagram works well, but hangs when trying to add a filter on a previously saved photo (no cam support). But it is fun to have the real "Instagram feel" back in your hand...
- Swarm: works, checks in, can see mayorships, but there's a UI bug.
- Snapchat: stuck on "verifying device" and thus unusable
- Casper: loads snaps correctly, but can't post any because it's not supported yet (confirmed by Casper developer).


----------



## Woovie (Aug 10, 2015)

So I got a few apps deployed, now adb just seems to hang when attempting to deploy. Anyone else experience this?

Edit: I had to unpair, repair, unpair, repair and now it works. I think one of the APKs I downloaded caused this.


----------



## phoy18 (Aug 10, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Guide to fix error 14:
> 
> Hard reset.
> DO NOT put the account microsoft (for now).
> ...

Click to collapse




this is interesting.. will this enable devices not on the initial supported list?


----------



## jhoff80 (Aug 10, 2015)

I had an install I tried where the phone locked up halfway through deployment.  Since then, when trying to install the same app, I get the error:  ERROR_DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED.  Anyone know of any ways to work around this?


----------



## wastingoctober (Aug 10, 2015)

jhoff80 said:


> I had an install I tried where the phone locked up halfway through deployment.  Since then, when trying to install the same app, I get the error:  ERROR_DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED.  Anyone know of any ways to work around this?

Click to collapse



Reboot your phone (don't forget to disable developer mode before doing so) then try again. That worked for me on multiple apps like this.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 10, 2015)

phoy18 said:


> this is interesting.. will this enable devices not on the initial supported list?

Click to collapse





Unlikely, but it's possible. This is made for who didn't get "developer enhancement" update even if his device is supported.

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




XDRdaniel said:


> OP updated with a newer, easier method to deploy apps
> 
> 
> This time the process is automated.

Click to collapse





Is it possible integrate your app in a W10M app?


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Unlikely, but it's possible. This is made for who didn't get "developer enhancement" update even if his device is supported.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am almost sure it's do-able. If we can access android System using a file manager, we could manually copy apk's in System or data folder.
Will try this today .


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Aug 10, 2015)

phoy18 said:


> this is interesting.. will this enable devices not on the initial supported list?

Click to collapse



no it won't 
I've tried with no success


----------



## raghulive (Aug 10, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> I am almost sure it's do-able. If we can access android System using a file manager, we could manually copy apk's in System or data folder.
> Will try this today .

Click to collapse



how to access our native filesystem


----------



## ngame (Aug 10, 2015)

raghulive said:


> how to access our native filesystem

Click to collapse



read the topic completely . 
I say how to access android subsystem files in one of my posts here.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 10, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> I am almost sure it's do-able. If we can access android System using a file manager, we could manually copy apk's in System or data folder.
> Will try this today .

Click to collapse



Maybe we can port the wconnect code and use it like "wconnect localhost", then access to adb from device and install apks. What do you think?


----------



## ngame (Aug 10, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> I am almost sure it's do-able. If we can access android System using a file manager, we could manually copy apk's in System or data folder.
> Will try this today .

Click to collapse



didn't worked . 
I copied apk in my phone storage and launch it using android file manager . 
it can detect apk but Install apk feature is not implemented yet . 
I tried to copy it in System\App rootFS folder but again didn't worked
did any one try to run launcher ? 
when we put apk in system\app maybe android launchers can detect it but it doesn't shown Windows app list


----------



## davjan (Aug 10, 2015)

ngame said:


> didn't worked .
> I copied apk in my phone storage and launch it using android file manager .
> it can detect apk but Install apk feature is not implemented yet .
> I tried to copy it in System\App rootFS folder but again didn't worked
> ...

Click to collapse



installed nova launcher , runs but can't open anything , can't even open the app laucher(the dots , you know what i mean i guess) ,
 internet brower( android) is showing but not opening ,
 same with contacts app , 
but if you see in the build prop you can see some apps are disabled there , but no root , so can't change build prop


----------



## MpApQ (Aug 10, 2015)

souma_rox said:


> Use this tool to patch apps with google play services and install them on your phone........ Have Fun
> 
> HIT THANKS IF I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



This worked for you?

I tried to install Gmail with no luck...


----------



## davjan (Aug 10, 2015)

MpApQ said:


> This worked for you?
> 
> I tried to install Gmail with no luck...

Click to collapse



gmail and other native google apps wil not work due lack of necessarily files



if someone can root the android system we can push the necessarily files in and maybe got a full running android


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

@vcfan

Where is the whole andoid system located?


----------



## raghulive (Aug 10, 2015)

ngame said:


> read the topic completely .
> I say how to access android subsystem files in one of my posts here.

Click to collapse



i know it. i am asking for windows phone file system for android apps, any bridge  between android and wp


----------



## bnwg (Aug 10, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> I even can't install ipoverusb....

Click to collapse



I have problem installing the IpOverUsbInstaller.msi as well.

Is it only with Win 8? No luck with Win 7?


----------



## barrychon (Aug 10, 2015)

*HTC Question*

Is he HTC M8 not on the list because it has not been tested or something else?

Thanks


----------



## ngame (Aug 10, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> @vcfan
> 
> Where is the whole andoid system located?

Click to collapse



hey , vcfan is busy with more important things . I will tell you 
here it is the root folder (maybe copying these folder to unsupported phones will make android apps running on those phones too) I don't have a w10 unsupported device
Data\Users\DefApps\AppDataLocal\Aow\
here is android emulator folder and root folder named RootFS
you can see android folders in RootFS

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




barrychon said:


> Is he HTC M8 not on the list because it has not been tested or something else?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



because only these devices include android subsystem files I mentioned their address in above post .


----------



## barrychon (Aug 10, 2015)

ngame said:


> hey , vcfan is busy with more important things . I will tell you
> here it is the root folder (maybe copying these folder to unsupported phones will make android apps running on those phones too) I don't have a w10 unsupported device
> Data\Users\DefApps\AppDataLocal\Aow\
> here is android emulator folder and root folder named RootFS
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## eddienj (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope someone gets snapchat to work !


----------



## DavidinCT (Aug 10, 2015)

So, as this is XDA, anyone play deeper with it to see if the Android apps can access hardware on the WIndows Phone device ? What I would like is to use the Pebble app to connect to a Pebble watch (offical one, not Microsoft's beta one) to use my Pebble watch...

Maybe even Bank of America so I can use the camera to deposit checks....etc


----------



## UBNAS81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Can somebody check to see if Yahoo Fantasy Football, and ESPN Fantasy Football/ESPN apps are working?


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey everyone. Lets start by saying, Im not an expert here. But as I can see, someone did try to copy Google Play Services' APKs, to /system/app/, however it did not work.

Maybe, it is because Linux filesystems use permissions, and since our filesystem is located in Windows partition, that does not support linuxish permissions, mayby M$ solved this issue by adding a journal with permissions somewhere? I mean, I am just guessing here, I really go not know. But if so, then our answer is here - it is not enough to copy a file to folder, permissions need to be set correctly (rw- r-- r--). However, since we are able to access all files in a indirect way, maybe after copying files like SuperSU libs and apk, we just need to additionally add a few lines to a file in something like etc/init.d? Or we could replace TTS app?

Again, I might be completely wrong. This is just very basic knowledge. Of course, I could do this myself, but hey, no SDCARD on L920...

Hope I helped


----------



## davjan (Aug 10, 2015)

domi.nos said:


> Hey everyone. Lets start by saying, Im not an expert here. But as I can see, someone did try to copy Google Play Services' APKs, to /system/app/, however it did not work.
> 
> Maybe, it is because Linux filesystems use permissions, and since our filesystem is located in Windows partition, that does not support linuxish permissions, mayby M$ solved this issue by adding a journal with permissions somewhere? I mean, I am just guessing here, I really go not know. But if so, then our answer is here - it is not enough to copy a file to folder, permissions need to be set correctly (rw- r-- r--). However, since we are able to access all files in a indirect way, maybe after copying files like SuperSU libs and apk, we just need to additionally add a few lines to a file in something like etc/init.d? Or we could replace TTS app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





If we could root this Android system we can change permisions thru es file explorer


----------



## ga_santos (Aug 10, 2015)

[deleted]


----------



## ngame (Aug 10, 2015)

domi.nos said:


> Hey everyone. Lets start by saying, Im not an expert here. But as I can see, someone did try to copy Google Play Services' APKs, to /system/app/, however it did not work.
> 
> Maybe, it is because Linux filesystems use permissions, and since our filesystem is located in Windows partition, that does not support linuxish permissions, mayby M$ solved this issue by adding a journal with permissions somewhere? I mean, I am just guessing here, I really go not know. But if so, then our answer is here - it is not enough to copy a file to folder, permissions need to be set correctly (rw- r-- r--). However, since we are able to access all files in a indirect way, maybe after copying files like SuperSU libs and apk, we just need to additionally add a few lines to a file in something like etc/init.d? Or we could replace TTS app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no need to have sd card .copy your apk in documents folder
search in internal file explorer of w10 "Documents"
in search results click on documents folder . now copy your file and go to the directory I said in previous page and paste it there .(RootFS\system\app) ok now you have the apk in system\app location . do any tests you want


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

I can't seem to find the path you specified...


----------



## ngame (Aug 10, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> I can't seem to find the path you specified...

Click to collapse



sorry I forgot only a \
Data\Users\DefApps\AppData\Local\Aow\


----------



## Neo84 (Aug 11, 2015)

On Page 1 it says that the phone must not be restarted with developer mode enabled. When I disable the developer mode I cannot use the android apps anymore. Am I doing something wrong or is it just like that atm?


----------



## ngame (Aug 11, 2015)

Neo84 said:


> On Page 1 it says that the phone must not be restarted with developer mode enabled. When I disable the developer mode I cannot use the android apps anymore. Am I doing something wrong or is it just like that atm?

Click to collapse



You have to use developer mode . do not turn it off.


----------



## bnwg (Aug 11, 2015)

ngame said:


> You have to use developer mode . do not turn it off.

Click to collapse





What will be the issue if rebooting with developer mode on?



For example if the device is hang that leads to soft reboot in order to bring it response again.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 11, 2015)

bnwg said:


> What will be the issue if rebooting with developer mode on?
> 
> 
> 
> For example if the device is hang that leads to soft reboot in order to bring it response again.

Click to collapse



Then you can't access to developer section and install apks


----------



## bnwg (Aug 11, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Then you can't access to developer section and install apks

Click to collapse





The only fix for that will be hard reset?


----------



## ngame (Aug 11, 2015)

bnwg said:


> What will be the issue if rebooting with developer mode on?
> 
> 
> 
> For example if the device is hang that leads to soft reboot in order to bring it response again.

Click to collapse



Nothing .
After deploying your apks only run 
Wconnect disconnect
To disconnect your device and do whatever you want .


----------



## raghulive (Aug 11, 2015)

ngame said:


> Nothing .
> After deploying your apks only run
> Wconnect disconnect
> To disconnect your device and do whatever you want .

Click to collapse



abnormal termination of wconnect leads to toggle blink error,needs Hard-reset
even more bug is there that is loading error while you open dialer,if reset don't work for this it need to flash
for Safety
disconnection start at mobile
1)click on unpair all
2)turnoff discovery
then disconnect usb/wifi
in PC you can terminate wconnect ,and adb in task-manager


----------



## fotis12 (Aug 11, 2015)

A different option would be to turn off only the Device discovery


----------



## Anubhav997 (Aug 11, 2015)

*Developers options not working*

I successfully installed some apps and then disconnected the phone properly (Using the wconnect disconnect command as well as unpairing from phone)
But then when I went to the settings again to turn on developers options that section of settings forced closed itself and brought me back to the home screen. If I pull down the notifications center I see all my quick toggles blinking.
This has happened at least 3 times only solution which I know is to hard reset. If I simply reboot my devices it stops the quick toggles from blinking but then when I again try to launch the developers options the same problem occurs.
If there is any solution, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Mplus (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi, Lumia 830 WM10 build 166 - Not working, Error code = 14  Why?


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Neo84 said:


> On Page 1 it says that the phone must not be restarted with developer mode enabled. When I disable the developer mode I cannot use the android apps anymore. Am I doing something wrong or is it just like that atm?

Click to collapse



just don't reboot while developer mode is on. other than that, keep it activated.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

bnwg said:


> The only fix for that will be hard reset?

Click to collapse



no, please read the op. i specified how to fix this problem without hard reset.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Anubhav997 said:


> I successfully installed some apps and then disconnected the phone properly (Using the wconnect disconnect command as well as unpairing from phone)
> But then when I went to the settings again to turn on developers options that section of settings forced closed itself and brought me back to the home screen. If I pull down the notifications center I see all my quick toggles blinking.
> This has happened at least 3 times only solution which I know is to hard reset. If I simply reboot my devices it stops the quick toggles from blinking but then when I again try to launch the developers options the same problem occurs.
> If there is any solution, let me know.
> ...

Click to collapse



please read the first post carefully. you don't need to hard reset. i provided an way easier method.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Mplus said:


> Hi, Lumia 830 WM10 build 166 - Not working, Error code = 14  Why?

Click to collapse



well, this is weird. I'm having no problems at all with my L830.
Check phone updates, i think you must have "developer enhancements" installed.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

*OP updated 11/8/2015 with an even newer and simpler method. 
Check method 3.*


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 11, 2015)

I just wanted to let you guys know: *Error Code 14* means only you don't have the "developer enhancements" package installed. Furthermore the the supported list is wrong. *It's not* the "supported" list, it's only a list where it was tested before. It also works on the Lumia 1020 for example.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Insignificant said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know: *Error Code 14* means only you don't have the "developer enhancements" package installed. Furthermore the the supported list is wrong. *It's not* the "supported" list, it's only a list where it was tested before. It also works on the Lumia 1020 for example.

Click to collapse



This means that every W10M phone is compatible as long as developer enhancements are installed?


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not sure about that, but im pretty sure that phones like the 1320, 640, 640 XL, 735, 535 would work too. I would think phones with either 512MB or a processor which is not powerfull enough don't work.

At the first time when i tried it on my Lumia 730 I always got the Error Code 14. Even a hardreset didn't work. And I didn't get the developer enhencement package. After i got back to WP 8.1 and upgraded again to Windows 10 it finally worked.  And I still didn't get a develper enhencement package. 

And as I said there are people with the Lumia 1020 (which is not listed as "supported" and doesn't have the best processor) and it's still works.

I would totally like to try on the Lumia 630 (512MB) other than the ram its the same as the Lumia 730 / 830.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 11, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> This means that every W10M phone is compatible as long as developer enhancements are installed?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## vihsalvatore (Aug 11, 2015)

The official documentation says Lumia 1020 is supported. 






https://docs.com/vitor-gabriel/1908/project-astoria-documentation-for-windows-10


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 11, 2015)

Is there an easier way to uninstall an apk without "adb uninstall"? Or maybe an easier way to get the package name from the apk? Using the Uninstall command from the phone seems to leave behind appdata which makes a reinstall fail.


----------



## ngame (Aug 11, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> Is there an easier way to uninstall an apk without "adb uninstall"? Or maybe an easier way to get the package name from the apk? Using the Uninstall command from the phone seems to leave behind appdata which makes a reinstall fail.

Click to collapse



yes sure . 
uninstall it from windows phone app list !


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 11, 2015)

ngame said:


> yes sure .
> uninstall it from windows phone app list !

Click to collapse



Like I said, that leaves behind app data and I was unable to reinstall the same app after that.


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 11, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> Is there an easier way to uninstall an apk without "adb uninstall"? Or maybe an easier way to get the package name from the apk? Using the Uninstall command from the phone seems to leave behind appdata which makes a reinstall fail.

Click to collapse



Uninstall via on the Windows Phone via Applist. Then restart the phone.


----------



## ah23 (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been off of XDA since I switched to WP7 as there wasn't much happening.  However now with Windows 10 Mobile..... lots of good stuff is happening.  I was ecstatic to see that Android apps can now be side loaded.
XDA has always had the best user base for mobile devices I've seen.  And this instructional has helped me out immensely as I got my phone stuck on the error 9


----------



## raghulive (Aug 12, 2015)

Anubhav997 said:


> I successfully installed some apps and then disconnected the phone properly (Using the wconnect disconnect command as well as unpairing from phone)
> But then when I went to the settings again to turn on developers options that section of settings forced closed itself and brought me back to the home screen. If I pull down the notifications center I see all my quick toggles blinking.
> This has happened at least 3 times only solution which I know is to hard reset. If I simply reboot my devices it stops the quick toggles from blinking but then when I again try to launch the developers options the same problem occurs.
> If there is any solution, let me know.
> ...

Click to collapse



connect your phone to pc ,open windows phone registration (sdk8.1/sdk lite)   click on unregister you need to login with your account click continue to unregister reboot  ,now you  developer mode option will open


----------



## hashmiakbar (Aug 12, 2015)

*Apks never install*

How long does it take to install??
Its just loading and loading and when i disconnect it says installed check phone. But there's nothing.

Someone help


----------



## Duobix (Aug 12, 2015)

I've managed to get obb files placed in the right place thanks to some people here. The trick with C:\ shortcut is genious.
GTA VC works, but UI blackscreens, and so you have to figure out how to use the game as the UI was there.
The game renders in a small window. Textures don't bug around, they're displayed properly. 
My guess here, is that this is displayed as on a  800x480 device. 
Anyone remembers how to change how an android device identifies itself? (I know we need root first here  )


----------



## kitor (Aug 12, 2015)

Waiting for Ingress. That's the only app that keeps me using Android


----------



## Duobix (Aug 12, 2015)

kitor said:


> Waiting for Ingress. That's the only app that keeps me using Android

Click to collapse



I've tried to run Ingress. Without luck.
The first time I run it, the Ingress did open, but instantly closed up because of lack of Google Play Services.
The second time I run it, I got prepared: used the GMaps Patcher-but The app wouldn't even open.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 12, 2015)

So, will there ever be any hope for a device like Lumia 525? Has 1 GB RAM and supports Windows 10 Preview right now.
Could it be possible to perhaps copy the Android virtual machine over?


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 12, 2015)

After interop/cap unlock, and enabling full FS access, I upgraded it to 10. Now it doesn't show up in Explorer anymore. Uninstalled/reinstalled device, soft reset. Shows up as MTP device but no access via MTP.


----------



## archangel25 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Anyone able to get Google Maps and Google Keep Working?*

Thanks for the tool. It make my life easier at-least for the banking apps which were pulled from Windows Phone. I was trying to install Google Maps and Google Keep using this tool but it seems they do not work. I even used the patch tool to remove Google dependency and also installed Google Play services (Both patch / non-patched ) version but nothing seems to work. Can anyone guide me what could be done to get them on my 1520.


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 12, 2015)

Tech Preview Build 10512 rolling out! I'm downloading now. Really curious to see if they made any back-end updates to AOW.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 12, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> Tech Preview Build 10512 rolling out! I'm downloading now. Really curious to see if they made any back-end updates to AOW.

Click to collapse



I suppose it'll be too early to hope for an expansion to the supported phones list.


----------



## lolz mclollerson (Aug 12, 2015)

Duobix said:


> I've managed to get obb files placed in the right place thanks to some people here. The trick with C:\ shortcut is genious.
> GTA VC works, but UI blackscreens, and so you have to figure out how to use the game as the UI was there.
> The game renders in a small window. Textures don't bug around, they're displayed properly.
> My guess here, is that this is displayed as on a  800x480 device.
> Anyone remembers how to change how an android device identifies itself? (I know we need root first here  )

Click to collapse



You can change android device identities in the build.prop.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 13, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> Tech Preview Build 10512 rolling out! I'm downloading now. Really curious to see if they made any back-end updates to AOW.

Click to collapse



Just got my 535 updated to 10512, no luck... Still error code 14 here 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## surya467 (Aug 13, 2015)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Just got my 535 updated to 10512, no luck... Still error code 14 here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




same here!


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 13, 2015)

Guys! We can manage all android system files in Build 10512, but when i coppy gapps have any permissions :/ I'm install super user, coppy su snd busybox binaries but can't use su permissions. Sideload Google Play Services won't help, but it's recognized by snapchat, google play and google play music with: <screens> Any idea?


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 13, 2015)

error 14 on lumia 735 build 10512, please help me!


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 13, 2015)

Very strange thing is, most of my android apps lost connection to Internet. Feedly, Tapatalk, Pocket and Dolphin. Only Aliexpress has ability to connect. Why? 
EDIT:
Because I disabled their ability to run in background in battery saving settings. Very, very strange.


----------



## djamol (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok, I decided to publish my Hack quickly to all of you.
Give me some time for preparation.
Thanks,


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 13, 2015)

How about code 6?


----------



## sebbo90 (Aug 13, 2015)

Still error code 14 on Lumia 640 XL, shame thought I would get the files with this update


----------



## phoy18 (Aug 13, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Guide to fix error 14:
> 
> Hard reset.
> DO NOT put the account microsoft (for now).
> ...

Click to collapse





djamol said:


> Ok, I decided to publish my Hack quickly to all of you.
> Give me some time for preparation.
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



we'll be waiting.. thank you in advance


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 13, 2015)

djamol said:


> Ok, I decided to publish my Hack quickly to all of you.
> Give me some time for preparation.
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



thanks.

Any news on upload?


----------



## ilam82 (Aug 13, 2015)

djamol said:


> Ok, I decided to publish my Hack quickly to all of you.
> Give me some time for preparation.
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Excellent


----------



## rix94 (Aug 13, 2015)

there is no support for the lumia 640 yet 

I hope will be added sooner or later...


----------



## savage25rcracer (Aug 13, 2015)

Lost Keyboard hook with newest build 10512. Both my Lumia 1020 and 1520


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 13, 2015)

I lost back key. 

Wysłane z mojego GT-N8000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## everesee (Aug 13, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> Guys! We can manage all android system files in Build 10512, but when i coppy gapps have any permissions :/ I'm install super user, coppy su snd busybox binaries but can't use su permissions. Sideload Google Play Services won't help, but it's recognized by snapchat, google play and google play music with: <screens> Any idea?

Click to collapse



If you can edit build.prop, GPS can run smoothly. I tried, but nothing :/ It's impossible for now.


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 13, 2015)

everesee said:


> If you can edit build.prop, GPS can run smoothly. I tried, but nothing :/ It's impossible for now.

Click to collapse



Ok, i have working Google Play Services and obv Google Play Store too


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 13, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> Ok, i have working Google Play Services and obv Google Play Store too

Click to collapse



Theach us master! :highfive:


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 13, 2015)

This is for newest build!

1. After wconnect open CMD and

```
adb push FILENAME /data/local/tmp
 adb shell
 chmod 644 /data/local/tmp/FILENAME if file is .apk (chmod 755 if this is busybox file, and 6755 if this is su file)
```
(Ofc replace "APKNAME" too file name that you want to copy to system partition)
2. After this go to phone file explorer, press search button and type "c" and open "Documents".
3. Press arrow in right top for back to "C:".
4. Now go to C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\Data\Local\Tmp and copy previously sideloaded files to
a) C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\RootFS\system\APP if you want install apk to system partition
b) C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\RootFS\system\BIN if you want install binares
4. Reboot phone.



> Sorry for my bad english. I just want to help

Click to collapse


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 13, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> This is for newest build!
> 
> 1. After wconnect open CMD and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! Poland rocks! 

Could you tell us, what files did you install exactly?
I downloaded SuperSU.zip, and copied only su, and Superuser.apk, but ES file manager does not give me any promps, eventhough it is SuperSU is installed in ES > installed apps


----------



## kitor (Aug 13, 2015)

Yep, exactly what version of gapps you used.


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 13, 2015)

I haven't noticed any changes in compatibility or behavior on 10512. Digg still works, Firefox still crashes on startup, Periscope still lets you browse, but not play or record video (so it's pointless.), Chase still works, Clash still works, but no way to sign into Google to sync town hall, and TV Guide still works.


----------



## jhoff80 (Aug 13, 2015)

Weird, your keyboard still works in the Android apps in 10512?  Mine does not.

Also, I earlier posted about how I had an error with an app that wouldn't install because of an error deleting existing application store.  I've rebooted, and now even installed the new build and that has not changed anything, the app still doesn't properly install (same error every time).


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 14, 2015)

My keyboard works, yeah. Something that might have affected it is that I restored 8.1 before upgrading to 10166 and then 10512 before installed any AOW apps.





jhoff80 said:


> an error deleting existing application store.  I've rebooted, and now even installed the new build and that has not changed anything, the app still doesn't properly install (same error every time).

Click to collapse





Did you do an interop unlock? I ended up manually deleting the data in file explorer and that allowed me to reinstall.


----------



## jhoff80 (Aug 14, 2015)

No SD slot on my 920, so as far as I know I cannot.


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 14, 2015)

domi.nos said:


> Hell yeah! Poland rocks!
> 
> Could you tell us, what files did you install exactly?
> I downloaded SuperSU.zip, and copied only su, and Superuser.apk, but ES file manager does not give me any promps, eventhough it is SuperSU is installed in ES > installed apps

Click to collapse



I install this http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2634873&d=1395042343 but can't use root in android apps :/ (I need time to solve this)

Gapps from this theard: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/gapps-mini-t3089612 but remember to sideload files from .zip as i told you in previous post


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

jhoff80 said:


> No SD slot on my 920, so as far as I know I cannot.

Click to collapse



Check my latest post in vcfan's topic 
Djamol , vcfan and me released our new hack for w10 mobile
Here :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...lumia-reg-editor-live-interop-t3135326/page17


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> I install this http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2634873&d=1395042343 but can't use root in android apps :/ (I need time to solve this)
> 
> Gapps from this theard: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/gapps-mini-t3089612 but remember to sideload files from .zip as i told you in previous post

Click to collapse



I tried the same trick in the same time lol 

Anyway, this is weird, see the console on the attachment.

I can use chmod on binaries but can't use chmod on folder.
Also can't copy files to system.
Plus the binary su says:
su
Segmentation fault (core dumped)


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried copying the android files from a supported device to unsupported? Would that even be possible?


----------



## Duobix (Aug 14, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> Has anyone tried copying the android files from a supported device to unsupported? Would that even be possible?

Click to collapse



As of now, the big problem is, that it ain't just FILES.
MS did W10M in such a way, that the Android Linux Kernel is *probably* integrated into Windows NT kernel,
so you'd have to be MS to compile a new WinNT kernel for your device-so the best option you got right now is waiting.


----------



## devize (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> Ok, i have working Google Play Services and obv Google Play Store too

Click to collapse



Does snapchat work?


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 14, 2015)

Duobix said:


> As of now, the big problem is, that it ain't just FILES.
> MS did W10M in such a way, that the Android Linux Kernel is *probably* integrated into Windows NT kernel,
> so you'd have to be MS to compile a new WinNT kernel for your device-so the best option you got right now is waiting.

Click to collapse



Oh, right. Then waiting time it is.


----------



## drmodify (Aug 14, 2015)

Does hangouts work now that you have play services there? Hmm...
 BTW....

Man I can feel the potential! Good work!


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 14, 2015)

KAROV_MM , can answer me something ?
-I Must install Superuser.apk manually? Or should I leave him in the tmp folder?
- I downloaded the gapps for Android 4.4.x. They came with the zip format , you mentioned in a previous post that had already explained this but did not find the explanation. I not managed to install the zip using " adb install" or " adb sideload < gapps.zip >" . How do I install the gapps.zip ? Sorry my bad english

Someone with the keyboard bug tried to do a hard reset to see if it works ?


----------



## AshleyT (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> I install this http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2634873&d=1395042343 but can't use root in android apps :/ (I need time to solve this)
> 
> Gapps from this theard: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/gapps-mini-t3089612 but remember to sideload files from .zip as i told you in previous post

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'm still confused on how to do this and what you're really able to do.
Are you able to install applications that rely on Google Play Services?
Are you able to install an application from Play Store?

Also, I've downloaded *Mini-gapps-4.4.x-2015-06-27.zip* from the thread that you linked but what files and folders should we copy to our devices? There are different files in different folders with different extensions so I'm not really sure on how to proceed.

Thanks again for your efforts!


----------



## everesee (Aug 14, 2015)

How can i exactly install gapps to my lumia? Only sideload apk files from zip?

Edit: Sideloaded and done chmod. Copied files to apk folder. Nothing -.-


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 14, 2015)

kitor said:


> Yep, exactly what version of gapps you used.

Click to collapse



probably the 4.4


----------



## mmuntean2 (Aug 14, 2015)

*RE:*

Ok, sideloaded google play store and google services apk like you said, chmod on both apks to 644, copied to Rootfs...system\app, rebooted phone. Apps do not seem to be installed. do we have to do anything else?


----------



## gfreek (Aug 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried side loading android wear app? If this can be done then that would be cool windows phone can work with my LG Watch urbane


----------



## hashmiakbar (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys help me please, i cant install any apks, it keeps intalling (loading )forever and nothing happens


----------



## devize (Aug 14, 2015)

Is there any way to access the android file system to copy files across?


----------



## everesee (Aug 14, 2015)

mmuntean2 said:


> Ok, sideloaded google play store and google services apk like you said, chmod on both apks to 644, copied to Rootfs...system\app, rebooted phone. Apps do not seem to be installed. do we have to do anything else?

Click to collapse



Same for me


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> This is for newest build!
> 
> 1. After wconnect open CMD and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Could you make this noob-proof?


----------



## mmuntean2 (Aug 14, 2015)

*RE:*

Apks copied to system\apps do not seem to install on their own..or we are missing something here obviously he forgot to tell us


----------



## Duobix (Aug 14, 2015)

devize said:


> Is there any way to access the android file system to copy files across?

Click to collapse



Yes. 
First, you need to create a shorcut on your PC that leads to the C:\ drive.
Then you copy it over to any folder on USB connected phone. 
Then you use the File Explorer on WP to aceess the C:\ drive via the shortcut. 
The path for the android files is C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\
This way you can copy over files from WP filesystem.


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 14, 2015)

mmuntean2 said:


> Apks copied to system\apps do not seem to install on their own..or we are missing something here obviously he forgot to tell us

Click to collapse



Is correct permission, they are installed. They do not appear in W10's apps list. I guess a workaround would be, to install via adb in data, over a system app. But, still no go here...


----------



## hashmiakbar (Aug 14, 2015)

why isnt the keyboard showing up?


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 14, 2015)

hashmiakbar said:


> why isnt the keyboard showing up?

Click to collapse



hard reset


----------



## hashmiakbar (Aug 14, 2015)

Pleaseeee tell me there's another way


----------



## everesee (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> This is for newest build!
> 
> 1. After wconnect open CMD and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This isnt working for gapps


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 14, 2015)

hashmiakbar said:


> Pleaseeee tell me there's another way

Click to collapse



I would found it


----------



## devize (Aug 14, 2015)

Duobix said:


> Yes.
> First, you need to create a shorcut on your PC that leads to the C:\ drive.
> Then you copy it over to any folder on USB connected phone.
> Then you use the File Explorer on WP to aceess the C:\ drive via the shortcut.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't seem to be able to follow this. What do you mean by create a shortcut that leads to the C:\ drive? the C:\ drive of the phone or PC? Also how do you access the C:\ on the phone using the file explorer?

Edit: Found a guide on windowscentral. For anyone else wondering, right click on your desktop C:\ drive, create a shortcut and paste that shortcut onto your phones file system when connected through usb. When you open the file explorer on the phone and click that shortcut it takes you to the phone's C:\ drive.

Edit 2: Have access to my phone's C:\ drive but how do you copy files to the android file system? When I long press the files that I want copied from the file explorer app and click 'copy to', clicking on the C:\ shortcut to access the android folder doesn't do anything.


----------



## snickler (Aug 14, 2015)

Great Job @karov_mm!


----------



## flotron (Aug 14, 2015)

I would add tips for sideloading APKs:

- Download apps only from  Play Store and avoid security issues
- Use this browser extension that lets you download APKs from Play Store, and set it as Android 4.4.4 to assure the correct compatibility


----------



## rix94 (Aug 14, 2015)

do you believe that Microsoft will add support for Lumia 640 and 735?


----------



## iann (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

It was great, I can even play scummvm and amiga emulator on it. But suddenly, it stopped working, don't know why, error code 9. I can't even do the trick shown on the first page of the topic 
Apk transfer doesn't work, but the rest does which is already great!
Did you have the same problem?

Cheers!


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 14, 2015)

OMG they talking about me  http://www.winbeta.org/news/hackers-allegedly-have-google-play-store-working-windows-10-mobile
http://wmpoweruser.com/xda-hackers-claim-to-have-side-loaded-the-google-play-store-on-windows-10-mobile/
I need more time to create faster and reliability method.

EDIT: If you install gapps or other apps to system folder you can't open it W10M start menu. You must install this again by leaked tool for sideload.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> OMG they talking about me  http://www.winbeta.org/news/hackers-allegedly-have-google-play-store-working-windows-10-mobile
> I need more time to create faster and reliability method.

Click to collapse



You should start a thread dedicated to this. :highfive:


----------



## everesee (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> OMG they talking about me  http://www.winbeta.org/news/hackers-allegedly-have-google-play-store-working-windows-10-mobile
> http://wmpoweruser.com/xda-hackers-claim-to-have-side-loaded-the-google-play-store-on-windows-10-mobile/
> I need more time to create faster and reliability method.
> 
> EDIT: If you install gapps or other apps to system folder you can't open it W10M start menu. You must install this again by leaked tool for sideload.

Click to collapse



Just say us how to get gapps working on our lumias? Your sideload method dont working on PrebuiltGmsCore.apk, it gives error when trying to install apk from adb. (Sideloaded it before)


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 14, 2015)

yes, you should start a new topic. And if it's not asking too much, make a tutorial a bit more detailed kkkkkk. As I understand the gapps and su we installed is not for our use, is for internal use in other applications, right? A doubt, I'll just install the  gapps apks? or copy the entire system folder?  ohh, and congratulations! you are a hero kkkkkkk


----------



## mmuntean2 (Aug 14, 2015)

Then how did he ran play store?


----------



## everesee (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> OMG they talking about me  http://www.winbeta.org/news/hackers-allegedly-have-google-play-store-working-windows-10-mobile
> http://wmpoweruser.com/xda-hackers-claim-to-have-side-loaded-the-google-play-store-on-windows-10-mobile/
> I need more time to create faster and reliability method.
> 
> EDIT: If you install gapps or other apps to system folder you can't open it W10M start menu. You must install this again by leaked tool for sideload.

Click to collapse



pkg: /data/local/tmp/PrebuiltGmsCore.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_SHARED_USER_INCOMPATIBLE]

This is the error -.-


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 14, 2015)

djamol said:


> Ok, I decided to publish my Hack quickly to all of you.
> Give me some time for preparation.
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



news?


----------



## devize (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't get how Google services will work given Android runs in a sandbox in W10. For example, I installed swiftkey just fine and enabled/set it through adb but the keyboard doesn't work in other apps.


----------



## ap3rus (Aug 14, 2015)

devize said:


> I don't get how Google services will work given Android runs in a sandbox in W10. For example, I installed swiftkey just fine and enabled/set it through adb but the keyboard doesn't work in other apps.

Click to collapse



I found that hw.keyboard=yes in build.prop, could Android disable software keys due to that? Here's the full keyboard config part pulled from Lumia 930:

# Keyboard config
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
keyguard.enable=false
hw.keyboard=yes

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




everesee said:


> pkg: /data/local/tmp/PrebuiltGmsCore.apk
> Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_SHARED_USER_INCOMPATIBLE]
> 
> This is the error -.-

Click to collapse



I got another error   Any clues?

853 KB/s (41779806 bytes in 47.800s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/PrebuiltGmsCore.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147023436)]

EDIT: after some messing with build.prop, and several installs, Google Play services apk was successfully installed!  (also put it into /system/priv-app beforehand)

826 KB/s (41779806 bytes in 49.386s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/PrebuiltGmsCore.apk
Success

But no effect on Snapchat - it still complains that "Google Play services is not supported by your device"


----------



## devize (Aug 14, 2015)

ap3rus said:


> I found that hw.keyboard=yes in build.prop, could Android disable software keys due to that? Here's the full keyboard config part pulled from Lumia 930:
> 
> # Keyboard config
> keyguard.no_require_sim=true
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you find the build.prop? Is it editable? A few apps I've installed require the android keyboard because the W10 keyboards doesn't recognize 'go' when inputting into a text field. Can't login to a few apps that don't have a login button that can be pressed without the keyboard.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 14, 2015)

@karov_mm Could you please make a guide, noob-proof, to install gapps on W10M?


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 14, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> @karov_mm Could you please make a guide, noob-proof, to install gapps on W10M?

Click to collapse



Wait. I have a lot of questions from all you guys. I wanna make new topic for this.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> Wait. I have a lot of questions from all you guys. I wanna make new topic for this.

Click to collapse



:victory::victory::victory:

Thank you so much


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 14, 2015)

Has anyone considered trying to make an unsupported phone "pretend" to be a supported one, to get the Developer Enhancements update? I remember someone doing this for some phones to get Win 10 early, by editing HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo. I tried editing PhoneManufacturerModelName there, but so far no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## AshleyT (Aug 14, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> Has anyone considered trying to make an unsupported phone "pretend" to be a supported one, to get the Developer Enhancements update? I remember someone doing this for some phones to get Win 10 early, by editing HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo. I tried editing PhoneManufacturerModelName there, but so far no luck. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Maybe this should be done before installing the Insider Preview, possible? I also wanted to try the same thing on my girlfriend's Lumia 735, I think tomorrow I will try.


----------



## ap3rus (Aug 14, 2015)

devize said:


> How do you find the build.prop? Is it editable? A few apps I've installed require the android keyboard because the W10 keyboards doesn't recognize 'go' when inputting into a text field. Can't login to a few apps that don't have a login button that can be pressed without the keyboard.

Click to collapse



adb pull /system/build.prop C:\temp\build.prop

where C:\temp is any existing folder.

I didn't try to edit it, but I think it's possible to replace it with File Explorer in Windows 10 mobile using instructions by karov_mm - will try it in a bit.


----------



## qulo (Aug 14, 2015)

I've one question to You all:
Do U think that even in the final build or RTM it will be possible to get access an do this kind of things?
Or microsoft (like until now) will block all the access? Because I really think that if MS leave the door open it will be GREAT!


----------



## lrhage (Aug 14, 2015)

Ca I install apks on 10512? 

If no, can I revert to 10166? how?


----------



## AshleyT (Aug 14, 2015)

lrhage said:


> Ca I install apks on 10512?
> 
> If no, can I revert to 10166? how?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can normally install APKs on build 10512, no need to downgrade .


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 14, 2015)

AshleyT said:


> Maybe this should be done before installing the Insider Preview, possible? I also wanted to try the same thing on my girlfriend's Lumia 735, I think tomorrow I will try.

Click to collapse



I just did a Hard reset, developer mode and rooted, edited the key, and then tried installing Windows Insider and then enabling fast ring.
But again, no luck. Probably needs more work than that.

EDIT: Also, could someone kind enough please upload the contents of
C:\Data\Users\DefApps\Appdata\Local\Aow and C:\Windows\system32\Aow?


----------



## AshleyT (Aug 14, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> I just did a Hard reset, developer mode and rooted, edited the key, and then tried installing Windows Insider and then enabling fast ring.
> But again, no luck. Probably needs more work than that.

Click to collapse



Uhm, that's a very bad news...
Thanks anyway for having tried and reported your experience!


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 14, 2015)

AshleyT said:


> Uhm, that's a very bad news...
> Thanks anyway for having tried and reported your experience!

Click to collapse



To elaborate, my phone's a Lumia 525 running RM-998_eu_russia_926 ROM (not the default for my phone, long story there), later upgraded to Win 10 Mobile. 
I changed HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo\PhoneManufacturerModelName from "RM-998_eu_russia_926" to "RM-875_eu_belarus_russia_1019" to try and spoof details of Lumia 1020 by same carrier. But this doesn't seem to do the trick.


----------



## ap3rus (Aug 14, 2015)

devize said:


> How do you find the build.prop? Is it editable? A few apps I've installed require the android keyboard because the W10 keyboards doesn't recognize 'go' when inputting into a text field. Can't login to a few apps that don't have a login button that can be pressed without the keyboard.

Click to collapse



I've tried this - had to restart after removing /system/build.prop as file was locked, then rebooted it again after new build.prop was copied, and afterwards launched ES Explorer and opened up renaming the folder - no effect, windows keyboard showed up, needs more digging.


----------



## snailium (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> OMG they talking about me  http://www.winbeta.org/news/hackers-allegedly-have-google-play-store-working-windows-10-mobile
> http://wmpoweruser.com/xda-hackers-claim-to-have-side-loaded-the-google-play-store-on-windows-10-mobile/
> I need more time to create faster and reliability method.
> 
> EDIT: If you install gapps or other apps to system folder you can't open it W10M start menu. You must install this again by leaked tool for sideload.

Click to collapse



Tried to sideload GoogleLoginService.apk and GoogleServicesFramework.apk, got error. Please see screenshot.

phonesky.apk has no problem though.

BTW, I've done putting the following apks under /system/app
- GoogleLoginService.apk 
- GoogleServicesFramework.apk
- phonesky.apk
- PrebuiltGmsCore.apk


----------



## sandix (Aug 14, 2015)

snailium said:


> Tried to sideload GoogleLoginService.apk and GoogleServicesFramework.apk, got error. Please see screenshot.
> 
> phonesky.apk has no problem though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using Es File Explorer to put those files into the /System/app folder.

I dont have a compatiba


----------



## flotron (Aug 14, 2015)

sandix said:


> Try using Es File Explorer to put those files into the /System/app folder.
> 
> I dont have a compatiba

Click to collapse



You don't need ES File Ex. I see that many people here don't know how to access the Android System files from W10M.

Just copy the attached shorcuts in your phone's internal memory and you will see the files in the phone file manager.


----------



## ziupo (Aug 14, 2015)

After HR I still get "error bootstrapping the device - error 8" - how to fix this?


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2015)

OP,  I've moved this to the Windows 10 section.   :good:
Regards, 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------



## ap3rus (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe not related, but I've found a WIM image of Android under c:\Windows\system32\aow - aow.wim. 

After downloading it to PC and mounting it with dism...



> dism /mount-image /imagefile:aow.wim /index:1 /mountdir:c:\downloads\test /readonly

Click to collapse



... there're files init.hyperv.rc and ueventd.hyperv.rc seen in the root of the image which hints it's running on Hyper-V, I'm wondering, is there a way to deploy a WIM with Windows RT or even Ubuntu there with preconfigured RDP server, and then use RDP client on the phone to connect to this virtual machine, and project it via Miracast to a big screen, with connected bluetooth mouse and keyboard to use kind-of-continuum on old devices, how crazy that would be.


----------



## rehan5c (Aug 14, 2015)

PLEASE DO IT FOR LUMIA 640XL AND OTHER MODELS LIKE 520:crying:


----------



## lichter (Aug 14, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> This is for newest build!
> 
> 1. After wconnect open CMD and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay so I've downloaded gapps 4.4.x, I unzipped the .zip and I took out those apk files only (should I take more of them?) : 
- GoogleLoginService.apk
- GoogleServicesFramework.apk
- phonesky.apk
- PrebuiltGmsCore.apk

I did the wconnect stuff, I opened cmd in the adb folder, I've checked if my Lumia was connected with "adb devices", and it was. After that, I did the "adb push" to  "/data/local/tmp" with all the apks in the list above. I did also the adb shell and the chmod 644 etc... (with all the apks in the list above)

And then I found the apk files on my phone in : "C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\Data\Local\Tmp" so everything was good. Then I copied them to " C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\RootFS\system\APP"

I rebooted my phone, I sideloaded again the apks with OP's method, only "Google Play Services" and "Google Play Store" are showing on the WP app list. 

I open the Play Store but the loading of the emulator took so long (I've never experiences that with other apks) and when the Play Store loads it's empty with a circle looping with only a side menu that can be opened by swiping right, and there's only a few options: redeem code and other things.

Like your old screen (i've attached it, the first one is yours, the second one is mine). It didn't suggest me to sign to my google account... Just the loop.

Do I have to "adb push" more apks? 

Thanks again!


----------



## rwanito (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi !
I hope that a tutorial will happen soon! I can't wait 
Thx


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 14, 2015)

Put all gapps files from system/app and system/priv-app to system/app (with chmod permissions). Sorry for bad instructions, but I have bad internet access coz vacation.

Screen after successful installed Google Play Services.

---------- Post added at 23:33 ---------- Previous post was at 23:33 ----------

Put all gapps files from system/app and system/priv-app to system/app (with chmod permissions). Sorry for bad instructions, but I have bad internet access coz vacation.

---------- Post added at 23:35 ---------- Previous post was at 23:33 ----------

Sry. Can't add screenshot from phone....


----------



## rwanito (Aug 14, 2015)

lichter, can you create a little tutorial if you arrive ?? It'll be super cool 
Thanks 
Et un en français


----------



## snailium (Aug 14, 2015)

lichter said:


> Okay so I've downloaded gapps 4.4.x, I unzipped the .zip and I took out those apk files only (should I take more of them?) :
> - GoogleLoginService.apk
> - GoogleServicesFramework.apk
> - phonesky.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you able to sideload these apps?

Also I found many library files in the GMS package. Should we copy them as well?


----------



## SuperJMN (Aug 14, 2015)

*Please, updated tutorial*

Please, someone to provide a tutorial with all the links.

For example, I don't know where to download the GApps version you mention. Is it a special version of them? which tools do we need to invoke the commands? I mean, ADB, WConnect...

Thanks in advance! I'm following this thread to the minute


----------



## lichter (Aug 14, 2015)

I didn't succed yet (eh oui français ^^ )

I sideload apks with the 3rd method of OP.



karov_mm said:


> Put all gapps files from system/app and system/priv-app to system/app (with chmod permissions). Sorry for bad instructions, but I have bad internet access coz vacation.
> 
> Screen after successful installed Google Play Services.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer but now I have all the apks of "system/app" and "system/priv-app" (from the gapps.zip) to "system/app" of my phone, I'll upload some screenshots if needed.

I sideloaded after that ALL the apks but "GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk" that i can't sideload for some unknown reason...

My Play Store is still empty, same situation... :/


----------



## ret4425 (Aug 14, 2015)

SuperJMN said:


> Please, someone to provide a tutorial with all the links.
> 
> For example, I don't know where to download the GApps version you mention. Is it a special version of them? which tools do we need to invoke the commands? I mean, ADB, WConnect...
> 
> Thanks in advance! I'm following this thread to the minute

Click to collapse



+1.  I know I'm not contributing anything meaningful, but I love the OS, just can't deal with the lack of apps I need/want.  This could get me back in a hurry.  Once it gets simplified for slack jawed yokels like me, that is...


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 14, 2015)

ap3rus said:


> Maybe not related, but I've found a WIM image of Android under c:\Windows\system32\aow - aow.wim.
> 
> After downloading it to PC and mounting it with dism...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can even download the "complete" package from microsoft: DOWNLOAD

Although...maybe some drivers are missing there, I'm not sure. 

I would think it's quite possible to make it run on Windows RT.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 15, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> Put all gapps files from system/app and system/priv-app to system/app (with chmod permissions). Sorry for bad instructions, but I have bad internet access coz vacation.

Click to collapse



-------------------------------------------------------------
@karov_mm

I Attached a script that push files and set permission on files.
I want to help, so if you can, download it and see how it works and if you can, fix it (because it didn't work, or not completely).
I made this script 1 day ago and I tried to update it without success.

Here is the download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/zdetjekkszizc7l/Gapps+installer.7z

PS: Attached "updated script", download it and replace files from Gapps installer.


----------



## karov_mm (Aug 15, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------
> @karov_mm
> 
> I Attached a script that push files and set permission on files.
> ...

Click to collapse



All you need is add chmod 755 busybox file and all stuff from gapps folder (when files are in data > local > tmp > Gapps > app)  to your script.
Then you now can copy this files to system partition.


----------



## snailium (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm thinking maybe we need "chown root:root" for all files we pushed?


----------



## headszone1 (Aug 15, 2015)

i download the pktowin10m on my laptop get this error when opening the software plus i get error installing windowipoverusb will upload screenshot really need this to work need google play store on my luumia 925


P.S   i cant find a way to upload screenshot ?


----------



## snailium (Aug 15, 2015)

headszone1 said:


> i download the pktowin10m on my laptop get this error when opening the software plus i get error installing windowipoverusb will upload screenshot really need this to work need google play store on my luumia 925
> 
> 
> P.S   i cant find a way to upload screenshot ?

Click to collapse



As far as I know, Win 10 doesn't need ipOverUsb. It has its built-in ip-over-usb functionality.

As its name, ip-over-usb only works for USB connection. Therefore, you can use wconnect over wifi anyway, without Ip-over-usb. Simply use "wconnect <your phone ip>"


----------



## headszone1 (Aug 15, 2015)

snailium said:


> As far as I know, Win 10 doesn't need ipOverUsb. It has its built-in ip-over-usb functionality.
> 
> As its name, ip-over-usb only works for USB connection. Therefore, you can use wconnect over wifi anyway, without Ip-over-usb. Simply use "wconnect <your phone ip>"

Click to collapse



ok i understand u have the google play store file can share with me ?


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 15, 2015)

someone managed to install the APK 's without receiving Failure [ INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR ]?


----------



## headszone1 (Aug 15, 2015)

how to fix this annoying message api-ms-win-core-path-l1-1-0.dll error need help guys


----------



## lichter (Aug 15, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> All you need is add chmod 755 busybox file and all stuff from gapps folder (when files are in data > local > tmp > Gapps > app)  to your script.
> Then you now can copy this files to system partition.

Click to collapse



What do we have to modify on the script? Could you do it? ADelta's script (the updated one) didn't work for me, I had Snapchat and Google Play at the end but Google Play was crashing and Snapchat was stuck ("identifying device" or something) when I tried to log in.


----------



## snailium (Aug 15, 2015)

headszone1 said:


> ok i understand u have the google play store file can share with me ?

Click to collapse



This is the post mentioned in #148: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/gapps-mini-t3089612

And this is the link to the download page: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347765528

In the package, system/priv-app/phonesky.apk is the Play Store. Basically all files in the package are needed (that's why it is called "minimum" package)

Unfortunately, I can only sideload phonesky.apk now. For all other apks, I receive [ INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR ].

I believe at least GoogleLoginService.apk should be sideloaded, as it manages the Google account login.


----------



## freshnclean1520 (Aug 15, 2015)

*Help*



snailium said:


> This is the post mentioned in #148: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/gapps-mini-t3089612
> 
> And this is the link to the download page: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347765528
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




what is Aow shortcut in the guide


----------



## devize (Aug 15, 2015)

snailium said:


> In the package, system/priv-app/phonesky.apk is the Play Store. Basically all files in the package are needed (that's why it is called "minimum" package)

Click to collapse



Are only the apks in that folder needed? Or all files in every folder of that package? What would you do and where would you put the other files like the framework files if so?

edit: Nvm, karov says files from system/app and system/priv-app are the files needed


----------



## raghulive (Aug 15, 2015)

devize said:


> Is there any way to access the android file system to copy files across?

Click to collapse



checkout my post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808

---------- Post added at 09:15 ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 ----------




flotron said:


> You don't need ES File Ex. I see that many people here don't know how to access the Android System files from W10M.
> 
> Just copy the attached shorcuts in your phone's internal memory and you will see the files in the phone file manager.

Click to collapse



at least you should hit thanks before you post my shortcuts from below post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808


----------



## snailium (Aug 15, 2015)

devize said:


> Are only the apks in that folder needed? Or all files in every folder of that package? What would you do and where would you put the other files like the framework files if so?
> 
> edit: Nvm, karov says files from system/app and system/priv-app are the files needed

Click to collapse



I really doubt if only apk files are needed.

As it is the "minimum" package, I assume all files are needed, including library files. So I transferred all files to W10M, and placed them followed the same directory structure.

Anyway, if GoogleLoginService.apk cannot be sideloaded, it is impossible to login any Google account. So I'm stuck here, waiting for someone fix the INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR.


```
Failure [INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR]
, ArgumentNullException,    at Microsoft.Arcadia.Marketplace.PackageObjectModel.Apk.ApkResourceHelper.GetResource(ManifestStringResource manifestValue, IDictionary`2 resources)
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Marketplace.Converter.Portable.ImageAssetsConverter.LoadAndCacheApkImages()
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Marketplace.Converter.Portable.ImageAssetsConverter.WriteImageAssets()
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Marketplace.Converter.Portable.PortableApkToAppxConverter.GenerateOneAppxDirectory(AppxPackageConfiguration packageConfig)
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Debugging.AdbAgent.Portable.ApkInstallJob.<ConvertApk>d__15.MoveNext()
--- End of stack trace from previous location where exception was thrown ---
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ThrowForNonSuccess(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.HandleNonSuccessAndDebuggerNotification(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ValidateEnd(Task task)
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Debugging.AdbAgent.Portable.ApkInstallJob.<InstallAppAsync>d__5.MoveNext()
```


---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

There is another thing I'm not sure.

I see the AOW is ODEX'ed. Should we ODEXize the Google services, or we can leave them unODEX'ed?

I'm not an Android guy, so I hope some Android expert can look into this.


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 15, 2015)

snailium said:


> I really doubt if only apk files are needed.
> 
> As it is the "minimum" package, I assume all files are needed, including library files. So I transferred all files to W10M, and placed them followed the same directory structure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It should work normally even if everything else is ODEX'ed, at least if Microsoft didn't modify the way android works/thinks in any strange way.


----------



## flotron (Aug 15, 2015)

raghulive said:


> checkout my post
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to disappoint you but I made those shortcuts myself, too easy, no need to copy you. I never saw your post.
Try to be less arrogant with that, specially if you don't know the source


----------



## snailium (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, it seems most of the APKs don't have icon. I think that's why I got INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR.

Not sure how to patch them with icons.


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 15, 2015)

when you put the apks the system apps folder, in theory they are already installed. They do not appear in the list simply because they have not been patched by the Astoria deploy. In fact you need only install the PlayStore and she would recognize the rest as installed.

Honestly, the problem seems to be that each app works individually. You can use the head in the chat messenger, but not get in any other android application. You can install a new keyboard and use the keyboard in the keyboard own program, but other android programs do not recognize the new keyboard. It seems that the apps can not communicate with anything outside of them.


----------



## snailium (Aug 15, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> when you put the apks the system apps folder, in theory they are already installed. They do not appear in the list simply because they have not been patched by the Astoria deploy. In fact you need only install the PlayStore and she would recognize the rest as installed.

Click to collapse



That's what I thought. But now if I launch Play Store, it crashes, which means something is not properly installed.

Supposedly, it should call Google login service, and show the login screen.

So I guess there are still missing steps to get the login screen. That's why I keep trying to sideload GoogleLoginService.apk. I know I can get the login screen by directly launch it.


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 15, 2015)

snailium said:


> That's what I thought. But now if I launch Play Store, it crashes, which means something is not properly installed.
> 
> Supposedly, it should call Google login service, and show the login screen.
> 
> So I guess there are still missing steps to get the login screen. That's why I keep trying to sideload GoogleLoginService.apk. I know I can get the login screen by directly launch it.

Click to collapse



To sideload these applications first you'll have to earn advanced access the system folder using:

-adb shell
-chmod 777 / system / app /

this would give you permission to change the folder and consequently perform sideload. The problem is that you need root access to perform the above commands. This is the same command to perform the sideload on android emulator for computers.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 15, 2015)

flotron said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I made those shortcuts myself, too easy, no need to copy you. I never saw your post.
> Try to be less arrogant with that, specially if you don't know the source

Click to collapse



i know that  its simple,but you just made a post just after few seconds after my post ,what the point of arrogant here ,there is no point of source in matter of shortcuts,  be Bold grow-up man


----------



## rwanito (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi !
I have downloaded the Gapps installer and in the step 3 i have :



> Configuring gapps on system
> chmod: /system/app/GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk: No such file or directory
> chmod: /system/app/GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk: No such file or directory
> chmod: /system/etc/permissions/features.xml: No such file or directory
> ...

Click to collapse



Why ? I have done all steps but it doesnt work. I have Google Play store but it can't run.
what do you mean by "to prevent duplicated folder" ?
Thanks for all


----------



## lrhage (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks, my Lumia 535 has android apps


----------



## greatvova (Aug 15, 2015)

Does anyone tryed to install GTA III or GTA VC or even WoT Blitz to 512MB RAM devices?
Also interesting if fallout shelter could work on 512MB RAM phones.


----------



## Duobix (Aug 15, 2015)

devize said:


> Is there any way to access the android file system to copy files across?

Click to collapse





greatvova said:


> Does anyone tryed to install GTA III or GTA VC or even WoT Blitz to 512MB RAM devices?
> Also interesting if fallout shelter could work on 512MB RAM phones.

Click to collapse



GTA III and GTA VC will work. The problem is, that they aren't displayed well (the games work in such a way that it's not even fun to play them right now) (the controlls aren't shown on screen).


----------



## fbloise (Aug 15, 2015)

*error 14*



Marocco2 said:


> Guide to fix error 14:
> 
> Hard reset.
> DO NOT put the account microsoft (for now).
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried all this but it didn't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 15, 2015)

fbloise said:


> Tried all this but it didn't work. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Go to WP8 general section and follow the guide for unsupported devices.


Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 15, 2015)

@karov_mm Are these scripts good?


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 15, 2015)

I modified scripts but I didn't test them yet. Who would like to try them?

https://mega.nz/#!jhFnTQ6R!zX9ackClGYZdLcpnIPFtBchTvbf9xPIjK_vV1_aJGDw

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ga11ga11 (Aug 15, 2015)

Gooood jooob


----------



## lichter (Aug 15, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> I modified scripts but I didn't test them yet. Who would like to try them?
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!jhFnTQ6R!zX9ackClGYZdLcpnIPFtBchTvbf9xPIjK_vV1_aJGDw
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll try it.


----------



## Bertram Hein (Aug 15, 2015)

*Dont install playstore ?*

Hey guys ? i just went to that microsoftinsider.es side and it said sth about not to install the playstore because it would break the phone or sth like that . can someone tell me more ? because i just installed that >.<


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 15, 2015)

Can anyone upload the orignal /system/etc/permissions floder? I deleted it accidently.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 15, 2015)

mlleemiles said:


> Can anyone upload the orignal /system/etc/permissions floder? I deleted it accidently.

Click to collapse



Reset your phone to get back ,those files may deffer with devices.


----------



## SuperJMN (Aug 15, 2015)

Bertram Hein said:


> Hey guys ? i just went to that microsoftinsider.es side and it said sth about not to install the playstore because it would break the phone or sth like that . can someone tell me more ? because i just installed that >.<

Click to collapse



How?? Can you install apps from there?


----------



## greatvova (Aug 15, 2015)

Is there any way to run Android apps on Lumia 625(512MB RAM, Q SD 8227) ?


----------



## lichter (Aug 15, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> I modified scripts but I didn't test them yet. Who would like to try them?
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!jhFnTQ6R!zX9ackClGYZdLcpnIPFtBchTvbf9xPIjK_vV1_aJGDw
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



At the end of 1INSTALL.bat put "2UCONF.bat", not "2CONF.bat" ^^

Otherwise, Play Store is still crashing... Same as the other script. (and I did hard reset before trying your script)

EDIT: screenshot for Snapchat not launching in the attachments, I think that all the manipulations we do is lowering considerably the Android emulator.


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 15, 2015)

raghulive said:


> Reset your phone to get back ,those files may deffer with devices.

Click to collapse



I don't want to
It takes a hella time. Could you please just upload it? A lot of thanks.

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




lichter said:


> At the end of 1INSTALL.bat put "2UCONF.bat", not "2CONF.bat" ^^
> 
> Otherwise, Play Store is still crashing... Same as the other script. (and I did hard reset before trying your script)

Click to collapse



I don't know about you. I can launch Play Store and after setting up it just stuck at the loading circle.


----------



## Bertram Hein (Aug 15, 2015)

SuperJMN said:


> How?? Can you install apps from there?

Click to collapse




let me check real quick


----------



## lichter (Aug 15, 2015)

mlleemiles said:


> I don't want to
> It takes a hella time. Could you please just upload it? A lot of thanks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You did it with the scripts? When I did without the scripts I forgot a lot of gapps files (apparently, by watching what the script does) and my play store was stuck at the loading circle, it didn't even suggest me to log in, just the loading circle and a side menu with "Settings", "Redeem a code", ... (none of these option could be opened)


----------



## rabbit73230 (Aug 15, 2015)

Does some one can do a tuto?
And Lumia 640 still uncompatible or i can try a solution to put apk on 640?

Thx for your work guys


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 15, 2015)

lichter said:


> You did it with the scripts? When I did without the scripts I forgot a lot of gapps files (apparently, by watching what the script does) and my play store was stuck at the loading circle, it didn't even suggest me to log in, just the loading circle and a side menu with "Settings", "Redeem a code", ... (none of these option could be opened)

Click to collapse



I didn't see menu with  "Settings", "Redeem a code" or so and the app didn't suggest any login too ... I just used the chmodded busybox and set 0755 permissions for each file, after which i installed phonesky.apk via adb.


----------



## ton_pkt (Aug 15, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> I modified scripts but I didn't test them yet. Who would like to try them?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Seems you forget to include the "AOW shortcut" file, anyway I tried your script and finished both part.
Then, what next? after finish part 2, restart my phone and press enter on your script, it's just disappear.


----------



## rabbit73230 (Aug 15, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Go to WP8 general section and follow the guide for unsupported devices.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you give a link pls?


----------



## Mexxinator (Aug 15, 2015)

*Hello guys!*

Can someone post like a real tutorial how to install the google play stuff? And if someone made snapchat working?


----------



## Bertram Hein (Aug 15, 2015)

Mexxinator said:


> Can someone post like a real tutorial how to install the google play stuff? And if someone made snapchat working?

Click to collapse



yeah i really want to know how ppl got goggle play services working


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 15, 2015)

rabbit73230 said:


> Can you give a link pls?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843


----------



## jojojmtk (Aug 15, 2015)

*Play Store crash*



karov_mm said:


> All you need is add chmod 755 busybox file and all stuff from gapps folder (when files are in data > local > tmp > Gapps > app)  to your script.
> Then you now can copy this files to system partition.

Click to collapse



Just follow the instructions of your script// Open play store and instantly crash without any loading screen


----------



## ayame1111 (Aug 15, 2015)

I've got a question about "Developer phone registration" cuz it always says that its "unable to connect to a phone. make sure that the windows phone ip over usb service is running" and yea it is running... i tried restarting the service/phone/computer changing usb ports/cables and i have no idea what to do with this ....


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 15, 2015)

hi all , i have succes login gmail account with google login service 

i have just bug now ... i work on that


----------



## rabbit73230 (Aug 15, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843

Click to collapse



Thx but i have some issue with customPFD....


----------



## Ashu9 (Aug 15, 2015)

*PlayStore*

please provide playstore link


----------



## LineArc (Aug 15, 2015)

COC Really, If it is then I am going for lumia 1020 tomorrow...

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




souma_rox said:


> COC working on my 1520

Click to collapse



Really? If yes, I am going for lumia 1020 or 925


----------



## samsam123 (Aug 15, 2015)

*lumia 920 error 14*

Hi guys
I have error 14 in my lumia 920 i installed windows insider and my phone is update,any one can help me? 

Thanks


----------



## ziekun (Aug 15, 2015)

*No Keyboard*

got it working but no keyboard for my game.. where should I put the google keyboard to make it work?


----------



## dragon_76 (Aug 15, 2015)

flotron said:


> I would add tips for sideloading APKs:
> 
> - Download apps only from  Play Store and avoid security issues
> - Use this browser extension that lets you download APKs from Play Store, and set it as Android 4.4.4 to assure the correct compatibility

Click to collapse



That browser extension requires you to have your Android ID, and the app linked to get the Android ID.........requires Google Play Services.


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 15, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> hi all , i have succes login gmail account with google login service
> 
> i have just bug now ... i work on that

Click to collapse



Please tell us how to get it working


----------



## piko1bg (Aug 15, 2015)

Lumia 735 lacks Astoria could it be the smaller os partition playing part of it i looked all around the dir's and well its just not there nor can be installed via the hack


----------



## DarthSaurus (Aug 15, 2015)

*can't copy*



Duobix said:


> Yes.
> First, you need to create a shorcut on your PC that leads to the C:\ drive.
> Then you copy it over to any folder on USB connected phone.
> Then you use the File Explorer on WP to aceess the C:\ drive via the shortcut.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried this method but when I try to Copy Files using The Windows phone File Explorer I can't copy the files to the obb folder as It only lets me go to the default folders, and I can't click on the shortcut to C:\ because it does nothing, any help?


----------



## raghulive (Aug 15, 2015)

DarthSaurus said:


> I've tried this method but when I try to Copy Files using The Windows phone File Explorer I can't copy the files to the obb folder as It only lets me go to the default folders, and I can't click on the shortcut to C:\ because it does nothing, any help?

Click to collapse



check my post ,download zip files,they may useful to you
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808


----------



## lrhage (Aug 15, 2015)

dragon_76 said:


> That browser extension requires you to have your Android ID, and the app linked to get the Android ID.........requires Google Play Services.

Click to collapse



what if you use the tool for delete the Google play services form the APK?


----------



## snailium (Aug 15, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> hi all , i have succes login gmail account with google login service
> 
> i have just bug now ... i work on that

Click to collapse



How did you launch the Google login service? Have you successfully sideloaded it, or it is invoked through the Play Store?

I don't believe one app can invoke another in AOW. So, assumedly, you managed to get Google login service working?


----------



## Native7i (Aug 15, 2015)

awesome work!


----------



## icyeye (Aug 15, 2015)

raghulive said:


> check my post ,download zip files,they may useful to you
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808

Click to collapse




sry... i was checked your post about that but...can't copy obb files.for me..your explanation is a little bit messy 
 so... let me explain... i was put mine obb file in Pictures folder on WP storage when connected to PC, and.. if i try to copy them from WP  with ES file.. i cant find the path of that Picture folder.... - if i am using windows file explorers i can see them but can't execute copy option since i need to open that shortcut , which lead me to C: ...  which isn't folder.  so..is there any way to do that  with Es file or WP file? ty and sry for spelling


----------



## samsam123 (Aug 15, 2015)

*can't download developer enhancements update*



samsam123 said:


> Hi guys
> I have error 14 in my lumia 920 i installed windows insider and my phone is update,any one can help me?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I can't install developer enhancements update so i get error 14 !
I do hard reset my phon then active developer mode and installed windows insider select insider fast,it show your phone is ready to get update in windows insider but in update setting show your phone is up to date ! Please help to fix it ..
@Marocco2


----------



## recurring (Aug 15, 2015)

@icyeye I managed it some other way. after pushing the file to the device folder (i use data/local/tmp folder) I launch ES file explorer on my phone and navigate to that folder then I can copy files anywhere I want easily. I just put .obb files for Hearthstone onto Android/obb/com.blizzard.wtcg.hearthstone folder. Game launches successfully and I get to the screen where I choose if I'm a new user or I want to sign in but later on I'm stuck on another loading screen. I guess it's where HS connects to the network/Battlenet and I have not yet had Google Play services working...


----------



## Originalas (Aug 15, 2015)

Here is a video testing Android apps on Nokia Lumia 920 Windows Phone 10. Surprisingly fast and snappy especially as for Android and +3 years old Lumia 920 with only dual core CPU and 1GB of RAM. Plus this is Android virtual machine running inside Windows Phone.


----------



## irvin792 (Aug 15, 2015)

Would this work on an HTC One M8 Windows phone or only Lumia's?


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 15, 2015)

samsam123 said:


> I can't install developer enhancements update so i get error 14 !
> I do hard reset my phon then active developer mode and installed windows insider select insider fast,it show your phone is ready to get update in windows insider but in update setting show your phone is up to date ! Please help to fix it ..
> 
> @Marocco2

Click to collapse



The other solution is return to 8.1.

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 15, 2015)

based on job of blackberry user  Cobalt232 
and  ADeltaX script 

hxxps://mega.nz/#!vdcASLCY!H0KCsojLFUWztdp_PHP_p4x9Vi64Lc1NclCF5tlZzxs

follow the script 

after

move com.google.android.gms-7.5.74-cobalt-build2.apk 

C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\Data\Local \Tmp

to 

C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\RootFS\sys tem\APP

reboot and launch google account manager   

just logging work  for the moment i work 

sorry for my english i'm fench


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 15, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> based on job of blackberry user  Cobalt232
> and  ADeltaX script
> 
> hxxps://mega.nz/#!vdcASLCY!H0KCsojLFUWztdp_PHP_p4x9Vi64Lc1NclCF5tlZzxs
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you make a Screenshot?

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 15, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Can you make a Screenshot?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



off course


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 15, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> off course

Click to collapse



So, you can log in on Clash of Clans or Snapchat right?

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 15, 2015)

snap chat no it's just for google loging for the moment i work on that

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

i have forget that 
you can 

adb push com.google.android.gsf.login-v4.3.2.apk 

to 

C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\RootFS\sys tem\APP

for a best result


----------



## rchir (Aug 15, 2015)

trying this on freshly hard reset 1520 

edit: was able to login with google account services
but play store does not work. Is it supposed to?
Also, no luck with youtube either. Says it needs google play store



ralo21 said:


> based on job of blackberry user  Cobalt232
> and  ADeltaX script
> 
> hxxps://mega.nz/#!vdcASLCY!H0KCsojLFUWztdp_PHP_p4x9Vi64Lc1NclCF5tlZzxs
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## maksbazan (Aug 15, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> based on job of blackberry user  Cobalt232
> and  ADeltaX script
> 
> hxxps://mega.nz/#!vdcASLCY!H0KCsojLFUWztdp_PHP_p4x9Vi64Lc1NclCF5tlZzxs
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed the Google Account Manager but I can't log in to my account because the keyboard does not work


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 15, 2015)

Worked for me. Although the wconnect in the script failed and I had to do that part manually. But I have Google Account Manager and Play Store now, and was able to log into GAM. Clash is now freezing om startup and I think I might have installed the patched version without GPS. I'll try to reinstall that. Neat start. What's the next hurdle to getting the services fully integrated?


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 15, 2015)

I think I broke something in the file system of my lumia . After copying the gapps who have posted , I can not perform sideload any apk . It copies itself to the phone but it is installing and then after a while an error occurs .

394 KB/s (13199977 bytes in 32.705s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.android.vending-5.8.8-cobalt-build1.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147024875)]


Someone has a backup of AoW folder?


----------



## Sharp852 (Aug 15, 2015)

*Running Snapchat or any functional 3rd-party snap client*

Hello....i have Win10 build 10512  on mine Lumia 930 ....for deploying apps i use 3rd method....that Spanish or what is taht program ..... Clash of clans working ike a charm....but i cannot log into Snapchat...is says "my login temporitally failed" or something like that....so i cannot login into official Snap....but when i installed Casper (3rd-party client)...i succesfully login into snap acc....but when i tryed to send a snap....Casper camera crashed...so i switched it to Windows camera..is working...but when i take a photo ...and i click "accert"....app do something like "reset"...like from starting....i just cannot send a snap....so is there yet any way to install and succesfull use and lohininsto any Snapchat client? off or 3-rd party ? many thanks for responses... 

P.S. Sorry for bad english...i am slovakian


----------



## snailium (Aug 15, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> based on job of blackberry user  Cobalt232
> and  ADeltaX script
> 
> hxxps://mega.nz/#!vdcASLCY!H0KCsojLFUWztdp_PHP_p4x9Vi64Lc1NclCF5tlZzxs
> ...

Click to collapse





Wow, can't believe cobalt's solution also works on W10M. I thought it may only work with BB10 Google account manager, since it needs the Google account ID.

Definitely I'll give it a try. My ultimate goal is to run Android wear on W10M. But I know it had some issue on BB10. Let's see.


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 15, 2015)

Clash works again, but still error on Google Sign In (Not implemented or not available). There's got to be a way to make it see my acct.


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 15, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> I think I broke something in the file system of my lumia . After copying the gapps who have posted , I can not perform sideload any apk . It copies itself to the phone but it is installing and then after a while an error occurs .
> 
> 394 KB/s (13199977 bytes in 32.705s)
> pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.android.vending-5.8.8-cobalt-build1.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



3 times in the journey for me just hard reset work


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 15, 2015)

Ok, crazy idea here, but... could one install Clash, or Snapchat, on an Android running 4.4, sign in, then backup the apk and appdata and sideload that onto WP? Would it remain logged in?


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 15, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> Ok, crazy idea here, but... could one install Clash, or Snapchat, on an Android running 4.4, sign in, then backup the apk and appdata and sideload that onto WP? Would it remain logged in?

Click to collapse



the problem is the google services ... not working good


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 16, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> 3 times in the journey for me just hard reset work

Click to collapse



Fourth time for me. The other was with hardreset but do not want to reset this time. I will let it go until someone present a complete solution for google services that works.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tried Love Live School Idol Festival for fun. It's a rhythm game that needs solid 60 FPS to properly play, so I didn't expect much in terms of performance, but it's surprisingly playable, at least at lower difficulties where the game runs slower.
For something running on a Hyper V virtual machine, this is pretty good. Hopefully, the final product will be further improved.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 16, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> Fourth time for me. The other was with hardreset but do not want to reset this time. I will let it go until someone present a complete solution for google services that works.

Click to collapse



After too many times Hard-reset Aow folder-will disappear then you need to downgrade to 8.1 and update,so don't be hurry wait until complete tutorial comes


----------



## mttrwlnd (Aug 16, 2015)

*Lumia 635 (Common Edition)*

Has anyone hacked this thing to work on the more common Lumia 635 model? The one with 512mb RAM? I realize the emulated apps may run slower, but I'm willing to risk that. I purchased this device solely to play around with like this..


----------



## sheikhhassanmajeed (Aug 16, 2015)

*Awesome*

It works, Fantastic. :good:


----------



## jojojmtk (Aug 16, 2015)

*Play Store crash*



snailium said:


> Wow, can't believe cobalt's solution also works on W10M. I thought it may only work with BB10 Google account manager, since it needs the Google account ID.
> 
> Definitely I'll give it a try. My ultimate goal is to run Android wear on W10M. But I know it had some issue on BB10. Let's see.

Click to collapse



Still, play store crashing


----------



## josfr4ncisco (Aug 16, 2015)

What happens if you reboot with developer mode turned on? I'm trying to run Hearthstone and it keeps asking me to turn the developer mode on.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 16, 2015)

Small question. How come the folders in C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\data\data are all empty? I'm currently using an app that I know very well needs the content in its folder here, and it's working fine. So where's the content?


----------



## dragon_76 (Aug 16, 2015)

jhoff80 said:


> No SD slot on my 920, so as far as I know I cannot.

Click to collapse



With Windows 10 10512, you no longer need an SD card to interop unlock.  I have my L930 unlocked.  You need the App Deployer from Windows Phone 8 (because who knows why, but you do, later versions don't work), and then: you just have to follow these instructions.

If the app deployer throws an error (it did for me), delete the folder “%LOCALAPPDATA%\Microsoft\Phone Tools\CoreCon\10" then try it again.


----------



## snailium (Aug 16, 2015)

OK, I found another way. But I lost my keyboard in AOW, so I want someone to try.

As AOW is similar than BB10, which has Android 4.4 runtime installed. So I'm assuming Cobalt's BB10 hack also works on W10M.

Here is the link for Cobalt's BB10 hack: http://forums.crackberry.com/androi...lts-official-google-apps-landing-page-965257/

We need the following APKs to be sideloaded (links from Cobalt's post)
- Google Account Manager 4.3.2 (for Google account login) http://bit.ly/1IkOsiv
- Blackberry Google ID 2.1.1 (GMS replacement) http://bit.ly/1RHkojp
- Google Play Services 7.5.74 build 2 http://bit.ly/1NFF5tF
- Google Play Store 5.8.8 http://bit.ly/1LbEpeP

I have managed to sideload all those APKs, after several reboots. If you receive any error (e.g. INSTALL_FAILED_UID_CHANGED or INSTALL_FAILED_SHARED_USER_INCOMPATIBLE), just try rebooting the phone.

But I lost my keyboard in AOW, so I cannot login my Google account. I've tried Bluetooth keyboard as well, it doesn't work either. I cannot type anything into the field. Can someone try sideloading the APK and see if they work?

Does anyone know how to fix the AOW keyboard issue?


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 16, 2015)

I have all of those installed. You can login to GAM but the play store doesn't see the services. And neither do any apps. I don't know enough about how it works yet to be much help, but those four apks weren't enough. I wonder if the gapps minimum binaries were copied over or sideloaded if that would help.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> I have all of those installed. You can login to GAM but the play store doesn't see the services. And neither do any apps. I don't know enough about how it works yet to be much help, but those four apks weren't enough. I wonder if the gapps minimum binaries were copied over or sideloaded if that would help.

Click to collapse



Does Youtube work?


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't know, but I will try. I'm guessing not, since it probably signs you in through Google Services.


----------



## snailium (Aug 16, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> I don't know, but I will try. I'm guessing not, since it probably signs you in through Google Services.

Click to collapse



Just FYI, Cobalt has a patched YouTube app https://mega.co.nz/#!BA0QkRqC!o05oZi64t_bX02NlKpCX1KDjJNSDbKA7GU-kXoN_fRM

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

And also, can you see the Google login status in BB Google ID app?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> I don't know, but I will try. I'm guessing not, since it probably signs you in through Google Services.

Click to collapse



Something on my phone goes wrong (needs hard reset, this is the 13rd time..) but I installed YouTube, chrome and other Gapps and works....

I'll upload the package with the script.

The size of the package is 258 MB.
My upload speed is 25 KB/s.... so in about 3 hours will be done.


----------



## snailium (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Something on my phone goes wrong (needs hard reset, this is the 13rd time..) but I installed YouTube, chrome and other Gapps and works....
> 
> I'll upload the package with the script.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you ever had the keyboard missing issue? Does hard reset fix it? Thanks.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 16, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> Small question. How come the folders in C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\data\data are all empty? I'm currently using an app that I know very well needs the content in its folder here, and it's working fine. So where's the content?

Click to collapse



 some times complete Aow folder will be hidden when you use Gapps installer script files ,to get back reset and install one apk and restart and search 2,3 time  for aow ,after sometime all folders and contents will appear,if any notification blink icons error unregister using sdk developer registration tool and restart


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

snailium said:


> Have you ever had the keyboard missing issue? Does hard reset fix it? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes.
Attached screenshot of the first try.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 16, 2015)

raghulive said:


> some times complete Aow folder will be hidden when you use Gapps installer script files ,to get back reset and install one apk and restart and search 2,3 time  for aow ,after sometime all folders and contents will appear,if any notification blink icons error unregister using sdk developer registration tool and restart

Click to collapse



No, I didn't use any gapps installers. And the Aow folder is there just fine. I can even go into data/data and see a folder for each app. Only, inside them are empty, both when looking from PC and from File Explorer on phone.


----------



## Darrian (Aug 16, 2015)

I've lost my keyboard in AoW too.  I'm hoping it is just because I updated to the latest insider build and that it comes back with the next update.  I had just gone back to 10166 via recovery to 8.1 and update to Insider Slow Ring because this new build would not launch many APKs I had loaded that worked fine in 10166.  Not having a keyboard is really frustrating.  If I had known I would lose it I would have finished logging in to all my apps before the update.  It seems the hardware back button no longer works when running an Android app, either.  I have hard reset like 5 times in the last 2 days so I am not keen to do it again anytime soon.  Hopefully somebody can figure out how to restore the kb without requiring a reset.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is the new package/script: http://www.mediafire.com/download/k****nby6tgls3d/GAPPS_INSTALLER_NEW.7z
Follow instructions on guide.txt.

PS: Launch 4INSTALLGAPPS after completing "configuring gapps" or will you can't install gapps.


----------



## Denanet (Aug 16, 2015)

*Lumia 535*

Eror connection on Lumia 535. Can not click instal apk. 
Any solution?


----------



## flamme-demon (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Here is the new package/script:mediafire.com
> Follow instructions on guide.txt.
> 
> PS: Launch 4INSTALLGAPPS after completing "configuring gapps" or will you can't install gapps.

Click to collapse



Hello, but the link is dead


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Here is the new package/script: http://www.mediafire.com/download/k****nby6tgls3d/GAPPS_INSTALLER_NEW.7z
> Follow instructions on guide.txt.
> 
> PS: Launch 4INSTALLGAPPS after completing "configuring gapps" or will you can't install gapps.

Click to collapse



Your link has been broken by the forum software, I think. Try putting some spaces in the middle of the part that has been replaced.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 16, 2015)

josfr4ncisco said:


> What happens if you reboot with developer mode turned on? I'm trying to run Hearthstone and it keeps asking me to turn the developer mode on.

Click to collapse



developer menu will crash and you won't be able to deploy apps anymore. read the first post to learn how to fix this.


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 16, 2015)

souma_rox said:


> COC working on my 1520

Click to collapse



Tried on my 920, got some stuff not being display...looks like a resource issue, any idea?
Also tried Periscope : I can logon, see lists, but no way to start a stream (watch an old video or a live one is just doing nothing).


----------



## snailium (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Here is the new package/script: http://www.mediafire.com/download/k****nby6tgls3d/GAPPS_INSTALLER_NEW.7z
> Follow instructions on guide.txt.
> 
> PS: Launch 4INSTALLGAPPS after completing "configuring gapps" or will you can't install gapps.

Click to collapse



I guess your link is censored somehow due to a blacklisted word. Probably you need bit.ly your link to bypass the forum censorship.


----------



## Originalas (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Does Youtube work?

Click to collapse



Youtube crashes on launch. 








snailium said:


> I guess your link is censored somehow due to a blacklisted word. Probably you need bit.ly your link to bypass the forum censorship.

Click to collapse



swear word 5 letters starts with k? I don't know any.


----------



## corntop4 (Aug 16, 2015)

It's telling me the app is unsafe and wont open it please help I'm not too smart when it comes too getting threw this stuff.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Here is the new package/script: http://www.mediafire.com/download/k****nby6tgls3d/GAPPS_INSTALLER_NEW.7z
> Follow instructions on guide.txt.
> 
> PS: Launch 4INSTALLGAPPS after completing "configuring gapps" or will you can't install gapps.

Click to collapse



can you re-upload file?
like google drive


----------



## oliver.braun (Aug 16, 2015)

I had the issue with the missing Keyboard too. This happened after I upgraded to the newest build. It gets fixed easily by resetting the phone after upgrading to the most recent W10M version. (I'm not too sure about that, but if you reset to 8.1 first, it might occur again, so just reset while being on W10M).


----------



## kishanvasant (Aug 16, 2015)

Please somebody help me!
I cant install Ipoverusb!
It says me to verify that i have sufficient privileges, though I'm admin on my laptop!
(windows 7)


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 16, 2015)

Same here... windows 7 ultimate 64bits.


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

We need a official guide on how to install Google Play Services and the Play Store, right now this thread is a complete mess


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 16, 2015)

powercamg4 said:


> We need a official guide on how to install Google Play Services and the Play Store, right now this thread is a complete mess

Click to collapse



Its not functional at this moment... you have to wait until there is a functional solution.


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

SiebenDX said:


> Its not functional at this moment... you have to wait until there is a functional solution.

Click to collapse



Do we have any idea on how to get Hangouts and Google+ to work


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)

hi all , i look my dump of aow folder i have found that 

# This setting will disable the following types of scans done by PackageManagerService to speed up startup.
#     a. Dexopt scanning done to ensure that files such as /system/framework/* have a .odex dexopt file
#        corresponding to a .jar file. Disabling this assumes that an external process (e.g., build) ensures this
#        and hence PackageManagerService does not need to take the startup performance hit. 
#     b. If called during boot, disable the unpacking of non-system app APKs for the purpose of regenerating
#        native libraries inside the APK into /data/app-lib/<app>. Disabling assumes that the APKs are
#        always installed through the Package Manager install API as opposed to dropping an APK file to the
#        file system at a random point.
config.pm.disablescan=true

my english is very basic 

i think that not install apk move in system folder 
confirm this ?


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> hi all , i look my dump of aow folder i have found that
> 
> # This setting will disable the following types of scans done by PackageManagerService to speed up startup.
> #     a. Dexopt scanning done to ensure that files such as /system/framework/* have a .odex dexopt file
> ...

Click to collapse



From the wording it would look to be that it will not scan for packages when they are dropped in the app folder. I will disable this and try and see if it will notice new APK's


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)

the build.prop is not modifiable in rootfs>system


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> the build.prop is not modifiable in rootfs>system

Click to collapse



Disable developer mode, reboot your phone, then delete build.prop, replace with a customized one, reboot again, enable developer and you are done!


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

FOR BEST WORK, PERFORM A HARD RESET FIRST!!!!
I see something goes wrong on the link, here is the new: http://bit.ly/1EvMWof

PS: Download "New Script.rar" from attachment and replace files to the package.
Remember to follow guide.txt !


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)

yes i got





> error error bootstraping te device error =8

Click to collapse


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 16, 2015)

I can't get original YouTube to work. Need to check the patched one. Does it rely on login or just GPS?


----------



## Originalas (Aug 16, 2015)

Finally snapchat! Used instructions, but scrits are the same from this XDA thread.


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

Getting some garbage out of su when i try to elevate


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)

i have failled with busybox in your script  "not a directory"


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> I see something goes wrong on the link, here is the new: http://bit.ly/1EvMWof
> 
> PS: Download "New Script.rar" from attachment and replace files to the package.
> Remember to follow guide.txt !

Click to collapse








For some reason it said that the BusyBox folder was not found so it failed and just went so so i have to manually intervene

EDIT: Its even worse then i though its all over the place. in 2 it wants to set chmod busybox in the rootfs even though it never copied it to the rootfs.....

EDIT 2: How are you going to copy something to the rootfs without su?? why did you remount AFTER the chmod request?

EDIT 3: Im daf, i didnt read the read me, i was to busy reading the code kek


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)

permission denied for chmod  busybox


----------



## icyeye (Aug 16, 2015)

recurring said:


> @icyeye I managed it some other way. after pushing the file to the device folder (i use data/local/tmp folder) I launch ES file explorer on my phone and navigate to that folder then I can copy files anywhere I want easily. I just put .obb files for Hearthstone onto Android/obb/com.blizzard.wtcg.hearthstone folder. Game launches successfully and I get to the screen where I choose if I'm a new user or I want to sign in but later on I'm stuck on another loading screen. I guess it's where HS connects to the network/Battlenet and I have not yet had Google Play services working...

Click to collapse



sry..but how do u push file from PC to that directory  ( data/local/tmp ) ?


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> i have failled with busybox in your script  "not a directory"

Click to collapse



do:
adb shell mkdir /data/local/tmp/BusyBox

Then run again


----------



## ton_pkt (Aug 16, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> I modified scripts but I didn't test them yet. Who would like to try them?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse





ADeltaX said:


> I see something goes wrong on the link, here is the new:
> 
> PS: Download "New Script.rar" from attachment and replace files to the package.
> Remember to follow guide.txt !

Click to collapse



On your guide, the optional step 3: 
"Optional: Install Google's apps by launching "install apps" - Will install YouTube - GMaps - Google Search - Chrome. Do it after installed Gapps."

I don't know what the meaning of "Launching install apps", no script with that name. 
Or do you mean we need to manual install those apps ourselves?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

ton_pkt said:


> On your guide, the optional step 3:
> "Optional: Install Google's apps by launching "install apps" - Will install YouTube - GMaps - Google Search - Chrome. Do it after installed Gapps."
> 
> I don't know what the meaning of "Launching install apps", no script with that name.
> Or do you mean we need to manual install those apps ourselves?

Click to collapse



Forgot to remove that name.

---------- Post added at 15:18 ---------- Previous post was at 15:17 ----------




powercamg4 said:


> do:
> adb shell mkdir /data/local/tmp/BusyBox
> 
> Then run again

Click to collapse



Should be automatic.... but anything can happen :\

---------- Post added at 15:21 ---------- Previous post was at 15:18 ----------




powercamg4 said:


> For some reason it said that the BusyBox folder was not found so it failed and just went so so i have to manually intervene
> 
> EDIT: Its even worse then i though its all over the place. in 2 it wants to set chmod busybox in the rootfs even though it never copied it to the rootfs.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used busybox because is far better than toolbox to st chmod. And I get all permission.
The error of "Busybox is not a directory" is because you already tried some script... and you have a binary instead of a directory.

FOR BEST WORK, PERFORM A HARD RESET FIRST!!!


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 16, 2015)

Patched YouTube goes through the tutorial and then just spins.


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 16, 2015)

this new script work? to use services like snapchat?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> this new script work? to use services like snapchat?

Click to collapse



It should work, i didn't tested it on snapchat...

Clash of clans works with play games


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## ton_pkt (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Forgot to remove that name.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:18 ---------- Previous post was at 15:17 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In your guide, the steps 4 you written "Launch Google Account Manager and enter your email and password."
Anyway, after I finish step 3 and reboot my phone, no android apps on my devices.

Did I do something wrong?

-------
The Google Play Services also not appear on my phone, Do I need to manual install it as well?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

ton_pkt said:


> In your guide, the steps 4 you written "Launch Google Account Manager and enter your email and password."
> Anyway, after I finish step 3 and reboot my phone, no android apps on my devices.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably something goes wrong.
Solution: hard reset.


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)

i hard reset my phone and i retest


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok, maybe we should open a new topic


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm thinking to do a video tutorial on "how to install this package". Ok?


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 16, 2015)

Seems fine.


----------



## rwanito (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> I'm thinking to do a video tutorial on "how to install this package". Ok?

Click to collapse



Yes !


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> It should work, i didn't tested it on snapchat...
> 
> Clash of clans works with play games

Click to collapse



So you can reload games? 
Also you have no graphics issue? I did setup but got missing texture on buildings, trees, etc...
Any idea?
If this works, I will definitely get a dual sim windows phone


----------



## recurring (Aug 16, 2015)

icyeye said:


> sry..but how do u push file from PC to that directory  ( data/local/tmp ) ?

Click to collapse



Place the .apk file in the same directory as adb.exe, then use wconnect, next is adb push command, choose the file name and the destination location. Check the screenshot.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tried a couple more games.

The World Ends With You: Crashes on start.
Monument Valley: Game works, but quite a bit of graphical glitches all over the place.


----------



## beerua (Aug 16, 2015)

*GUIDE.txt*

-- PART 3 --
Go to Aow shortcut.
Go to data > local > tmp > Gapps > app.
Select all files and copy them to *RootFS > app* can correctly *RootFS > system > app* ????


----------



## Originalas (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> FOR BEST WORK, PERFORM A HARD RESET FIRST!!!!
> I see something goes wrong on the link, here is the new: http://bit.ly/1EvMWof
> 
> PS: Download "New Script.rar" from attachment and replace files to the package.
> Remember to follow guide.txt !

Click to collapse



something wrong with mount section before chmod in part 2.


----------



## beerua (Aug 16, 2015)

FOR BEST WORK, PERFORM A HARD RESET FIRST!!!!  *You did?*


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 16, 2015)

For who is interested to contribute to make the package better:
https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool

Now with 200% of code


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 16, 2015)

So, if I get it correctly, this latest method makes me able to use apps which require Play Services to run, and to login using those? However, still not able to download apps using Play Store?


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 16, 2015)

domi.nos said:


> So, if I get it correctly, this latest method makes me able to use apps which require Play Services to run, and to login using those? However, still not able to download apps using Play Store?

Click to collapse



Yup


----------



## bobyracer2 (Aug 16, 2015)

For you wanting youtube, try to deploy with astoria the OGYoutube apk from OGMods 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Forgot to remove that name.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:18 ---------- Previous post was at 15:17 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya i just did a hard reset after i corrupted the emulator from another modification that i made, trying again


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)

error installing service


----------



## giabritsos (Aug 16, 2015)

when will be lumia 640 lumia 640xl included?is it soon?


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 16, 2015)

services won't install


----------



## beerua (Aug 16, 2015)

*can not install services*


```
Configuring gapps on system
Installing Services
485 KB/s (434773 bytes in 0.875s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/Cob1.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147023436)]
466 KB/s (1049293 bytes in 2.194s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/Cob2.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147024875)]
```


----------



## giabritsos (Aug 16, 2015)

anyone tried this on lumia 640xl?


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 16, 2015)

this happening here too, can not install services. cob1 and cob2

440 KB/s (434773 bytes in 0.964s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/Cob1.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147024875)]

367 KB/s (1049293 bytes in 2.785s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/Cob2.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147024875)]


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 16, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> this happening here too, can not install services. cob1 and cob2

Click to collapse



Have you tried this?
https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool/


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

Stuck here for quite a while







Should i be concerned?

Device: Lumia 1020

EDIT: It failed


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes, I used this method. The problem is not only with the CAB1 and 2, apparently any apk I try to install now generates this error.
everything was installed properly and worked without problems following the script until getting to that part.
adb devices correctly recognize my device:
List of devices attached
emulator-5554 device

edit
I restarted the phone and now appears
pkg: /data/local/tmp/Cob1.apk

edit2
back to
465 KB/s (434773 bytes in 0.911s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/Cob1.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147024875)]
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]

could not find anything about the error [INSTALL_FAILED _ (- 2147024875)] in Iinternet.


----------



## powercamg4 (Aug 16, 2015)

Can i ask what Cob1 and Cob2 even are because i have never herd of those apps in a standard gapps package


----------



## DoNnMyTh (Aug 16, 2015)

*you can deploy apk on lumia 525 and unsupported apps*

there is a way and i have tried on my lumia  525 


mybabysexy said:


> Y NO 525  Hardware issue

Click to collapse


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

Wait, later I will have time to do a video when i explain how to install without failure.


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 16, 2015)

all installed without any failure until that moment. Everything was done properly. I am not able to install any apk now.
If anyone has been able to resolve this error and can help, I would be very grateful. I do not want to perform a hard reset on my phone for the fifth time.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 16, 2015)

powercamg4 said:


> Can i ask what Cob1 and Cob2 even are because i have never herd of those apps in a standard gapps package

Click to collapse



They are required packages to make google services works.
Cob is Cobalt232 apk's: 
BLACKBERRY GOOGLE ID: ESSENTIAL --> Store Google ID
GOOGLE+ WHITELIST --> make Gapps works fine.

---------- Post added at 18:22 ---------- Previous post was at 18:20 ----------




ariltonsama said:


> all installed without any failure until that moment. Everything was done properly. I am not able to install any apk now.
> If anyone has been able to resolve this error and can help, I would be very grateful. I do not want to perform a hard reset on my phone for the fifth time.

Click to collapse



Google application works fine?

PS: There is a conflict on lib that can make apk not possibile to install....
I'm trying to resolve it, wait until i'll make a video.


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes, applications open perfectly


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 16, 2015)

I did everything step by step and have all the google apps on the phone but when I try to load any app it say setting things up but the bar never loads then the app force closes idk why


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 16, 2015)

note: when I click "existing" in the login application, simply sits on a black screen with nothing.


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 16, 2015)

If I wanted to backup a game before I Hard reset my devices where would the files be? I want to try again but I don't want to lose my game data


----------



## anghelyi (Aug 16, 2015)

I managed to install everything (there's typo in the guide: you have to copy to RootFS > system > app not to RootFS > app), but the login service was not able to install with some error message that it would be a downgrade, but I haven't installed that before. So I have no Google Account Manager, can I install it manually? adb install seems to be broken now...


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 16, 2015)

I found out, there is already a "libjni_latinime.so" in the lib folder, so if you copy the libjni_latinime.so, Windows let the original file there and the new libjni_latinime.so is named to libjni_latinime - copy.so

You have to rename the libjni_latinime.so in the lib folder manually before you copy the new one. (Dont delete the original file, maybe we need it later again!).

Maybe this is the conflict in the lib folder? I'm trying to install the cob1 and cob2 again...

Edit: ok, install failed again...


----------



## ap3rus (Aug 16, 2015)

Originalas said:


> Finally snapchat! Used instructions, but scrits are the same from this XDA thread.

Click to collapse



I've followed instructions (after hard reset), seeing Snapchat and Google Play Store in the apps list. Snapchat is launching fine, and doesn't complain about Google Play Services anymore, but after choosing Log In, entering the credentials and pressing Log In, it briefly shows "Verifying device" and then crashes after ~15 seconds. Google Play Store just don't load. Any clues?


----------



## HannHenne (Aug 16, 2015)

The PlayStore Manager a not install ???
Can you help?


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes, that rootfs->app typo effed mine up bad.


----------



## beerua (Aug 16, 2015)

rootfs > system > app


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 16, 2015)

beerua said:


> rootfs > system > app

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I'm taking about. I copied them to the wrong spot and then when I moved them, all hell broke loose. I guess I'm gonna HR.


----------



## DISCINEFICIENCY (Aug 16, 2015)

*Error Code 9*

Tried all 3 methods, error code 9. Tried hard reset, still. Tried Windows power tools, it doesn't detect device. The service is running. Any idea?


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 16, 2015)

well everything went fine but infinite sign in now on google acount manager, anybody knows how to fix it?


----------



## beerua (Aug 16, 2015)

*Error Code 9*

Try this:
1. adb kill-server
2. setings - update - for developers - push *PAIR*
3. wconnect 192.168.0.50 <--yours Ip Wifi
4.  enter code pair.
DONE


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 16, 2015)

ok , I do not know if that helps in something , but tested make the whole process until the part to copy the " lib " folder. I restarted the phone and tried to install an apk , not worked. I think the problem is not exactly the copy of the lib folder then.
edit:
Managed to install all this time installing the apks before rebooting, can not open the log and put my User however is logging forever ...


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 16, 2015)

Don't accidentally delete any folders, because when you recreate them, the permissions get all messed up. I hosed my whole AOW install again.

...themoreyouknow


----------



## Sharp852 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Uninstallin or reinstalling Gapps*

Hello..In instaled Gapps with latest script but when in instaled that..noone from mine sideloaded app working....clash of clans worked perfectly before...but now it just black screen...also when i launch GAM or what is it....(blue G icon) ..its just stays on "loading" screen....is here any way to complety uninstall and reinstall gapps??


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys.... I have a bad news...
The digitizer of my lumia 920 is now permantly broken... now i can't do anything with the phone.....  HELLLLLL


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 17, 2015)

DoNnMyTh said:


> there is a way and i have tried on my lumia  525

Click to collapse



Fale the registries? It takes very long time to rollback and update it again so I won't try it


----------



## rhodnie13 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Help*



Marocco2 said:


> Could you make this noob-proof?

Click to collapse



hi im using lumia 1520 build 10512 ....how to do this... idont get it........   im usaing poweramp or mxplayer the problem cannot find my music or videos help me please

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------

bro please help me how to do this step by step


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 17, 2015)

I need to inject Google ID aka GSF ID. With that Play Store will work.
I'm going to sleep meanwhile i'm doing a 848 hard reset of my phone.
PS: The digitizer works, but only half.


----------



## msfrox (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice gonna try this out on my 435 if it works next up 830


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 17, 2015)

Okay, so no matter what I do, I can't get past error 9 when I'm connecting via USB. Unregistering with WP 8.1 SDK as mentioned in the OP doesn't help either.
Works fine via WiFi. Apps deploy fine, and they run fine too. But USB always fails. And this is a problem, because pushing big files over WiFi is a nightmare.

Any ideas?


----------



## devize (Aug 17, 2015)

Does snapchat get past the 'verifying device' screen with google play services installed?


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 17, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> Okay, so no matter what I do, I can't get past error 9 when I'm connecting via USB. Unregistering with WP 8.1 SDK as mentioned in the OP doesn't help either.
> Works fine via WiFi. Apps deploy fine, and they run fine too. But USB always fails. And this is a problem, because pushing big files over WiFi is a nightmare.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Hard reset is only solution


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a problem with com.google.android.gsf.login.apk

all working, but I have only this error.
Here a screenshot

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AIwXgPoR3kbKrKE&v=3&ithint=photo,png

Help me!


----------



## rwanito (Aug 17, 2015)

Install Failed *Already Exists*
So, its good
Or try an hard reset


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 17, 2015)

rwanito said:


> Install Failed *Already Exists*
> So, its good
> Or try an hard reset

Click to collapse



yes, but the problem is com.google.android.gsf.login.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147023436)]


----------



## rwanito (Aug 17, 2015)

The error code -2147023436 is translated as "timeout has expired"


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 17, 2015)

rwanito said:


> The error code -2147023436 is translated as "timeout has expired"

Click to collapse



solution?


----------



## rwanito (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't know, sorry.
Actually, I'm doing an hard reset in my 925. You can try it


----------



## danpio (Aug 17, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> solution?

Click to collapse



I have the same error - L920


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 17, 2015)

danpio said:


> I have the same error - L920

Click to collapse



Hard reset and launch the script your aow folder is not clear


----------



## Neo_Sk8eR (Aug 17, 2015)

I had the same problem just after a hard reset
Everything went fine until cob1 & 2.
Then that error started up.
I also cant install any other APK after this, i get Internal error


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 17, 2015)

Neo_Sk8eR said:


> I had the same problem just after a hard reset
> Everything went fine until cob1 & 2.
> Then that error started up.

Click to collapse



Test to modify script and install cob1 and 2 before


----------



## Neo_Sk8eR (Aug 17, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> Test to modify script and install cob1 and 2 before

Click to collapse



I'm hard resetting again so it might take a while 
But im guessing moving those files across in step 3 stops me being able to install any APKs


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 17, 2015)

i have install all apk by script, cob1 and cob 2 too.
the problem is com.google.android.gfs.login.apk


----------



## AshleyT (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm getting this error on Cob1 and Cob2: [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED].

I tried to disable developer mode, reboot and enable it again but it didn't work...


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 17, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> Hard reset is only solution

Click to collapse



That's the thing. I tried that too. Even a hard reset doesn't fix it.






Always, WiFi works fine, but not USB. This is driving me mad. IpOverUsb service is running, and I can deploy WP apps via USB just fine. I just don't get it.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> Test to modify script and install cob1 and 2 before

Click to collapse





Please make changes here:

https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool

---------- Post added at 12:31 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------




acewing905 said:


> That's the thing. I tried that too. Even a hard reset doesn't fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Change USB port or cable.


----------



## Neo_Sk8eR (Aug 17, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> Test to modify script and install cob1 and 2 before

Click to collapse



Confirmed that if i install cob1&2 before moving any files except the apps it works fine.
As soon as a move the other files no apps open or install
opening the apps hangs at setting up

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

After removing all copied libs it works again.
One of them is causing this issue


----------



## rwanito (Aug 17, 2015)

I have Cannot connect to Google server when i run google account. An idea ?

In the step 3 i have :
Configuring gapps on system
chmod: /system/lib/libWhisper.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libwearable-selector.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libsslwrapper_jni.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libNearbyApp.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libjgcastservice.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libgms-ocrclient.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libgmscore.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libgms-ocrclient.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libgcastv2_support.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libgcastv2_base.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libdirect-audio.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libconscrypt_gmscore_jni.so: No such file or directory
chmod: /system/lib/libAppDataSearch.so: No such file or directory
Installing Services
492 KB/s (434773 bytes in 0.862s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/Cob1.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147009263)]
487 KB/s (1049293 bytes in 2.101s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/Cob2.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147009263)]


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Change USB port or cable.

Click to collapse



I tried an entirely different PC. Same results.

Only have one USB cable, though. The one that I got with my phone itself. Should try to find a different one, then.


----------



## Neo_Sk8eR (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm now getting the infinite sign in bug


----------



## daniel.chyt (Aug 17, 2015)

*Snapchat login*

Hi,
With Windows 10 mobile we can now launch Android apps.
So we tried to launch Snapchat on it, first problem : Google Play Service.
So someone patched the app. Now it works, but we can't log in. There is a problem with the device verification.
I wonder if someone know how to bypass that ?
Thanks.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

rwanito said:


> I have Cannot connect to Google server when i run google account. An idea ?
> 
> In the step 3 i have :
> Configuring gapps on system
> ...

Click to collapse





Did you follow the guide?


----------



## rwanito (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah, I have done all steps with the readme.md.
In my /lib, i put it in system/lib
So , i have this message...

In etc, these is a file ? I have only permissions folder.

Thx


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 17, 2015)

Look, the script not working. As much as you guys change the cob's to before copying the files, you guys will realize that after the copy becomes impossible to perform the installation of any apk. A copy of the file causes a problem in the system that generates this effect.

Even if it works .. you guys will not be able to install anything else.


----------



## oliver.braun (Aug 17, 2015)

> Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147023436)]

Click to collapse



I had this error too and discovered, that it helps if you reboot your phone twice before running 3UCONF.bat.

Unfortunately, although the scripts ran through fine in the end, I can't log on with my Google Account. Having the loop issue too (being stuck at logging in...). Tried it quite a few times now, always with the same result.


----------



## futureshock (Aug 17, 2015)

furthermore, if playstore is running you can't download and install anything from it yet...


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 17, 2015)

for google signin bug look my post precedent ...  gms apk an logging apk must be installed and placed to system> app


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 17, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> Look, the script not working. As much as you guys change the cob's to before copying the files, you guys will realize that after the copy becomes impossible to perform the installation of any apk. A copy of the file causes a problem in the system that generates this effect.
> 
> Even if it works .. you guys will not be able to install anything else.

Click to collapse



I'm tracing all system configuration.
Result:
The lib used for the gapps and the permission is in conflict with the system.
I'll try to modify something, probably will get it working without this effect.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

If you don't want reset your device, try this uninstall guide:
https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool/blob/master/UNINSTALL - EXPERIMENTAL.MD


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 17, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> I'm tracing all system configuration.
> Result:
> The lib used for the gapps and the permission is in conflict with the system.
> I'll try to modify something, probably will get it working without this effect.

Click to collapse



Can you tell us which files are responsable for this bug? Its easy to remove 1-2 files instead of all. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 17, 2015)

SiebenDX said:


> Can you tell us which files are responsable for this bug? Its easy to remove 1-2 files instead of all. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



For the bug of "cannot install apk" is caused by permissions and framework (all of them)


----------



## rwanito (Aug 17, 2015)

I waiting your big patch 

Big thx !


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm testing changing the Cob1 and 2 setup before moving files (at the same time google apps setup in the script after hangout).
All went pretty nice (beter than before where cob1 & 2 refuse to install because of files copied),
Now I'm starting "Google Account Manager" but after putting my email/pwd it stays in "connecting" looping for ever (more than 5 minutes already).
Will reboot and see if it's better.
Thanks for the uninstall stuff it's easier to follow than look for files and compare 
By the way, you can update the script to open .md files with notepad? (or rename to .txt?)
I can change in git-hub if you prefer (waiting for the big new script lol)


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

DarkAngelFR said:


> I'm testing changing the Cob1 and 2 setup before moving files (at the same time google apps setup in the script after hangout).
> All went pretty nice (beter than before where cob1 & 2 refuse to install because of files copied),
> Now I'm starting "Google Account Manager" but after putting my email/pwd it stays in "connecting" looping for ever (more than 5 minutes already).
> Will reboot and see if it's better.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just open it with notepad


----------



## lichter (Aug 17, 2015)

So the video tutorial is cancelled?


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Just open it with notepad

Click to collapse



yup, was just to avoid associating md files with notepad (and for newb to have it easier to open)
anyway I was not able to sign in google account manager. Trying to start other applications (snap, clash, playstore) result in an loop of "initializing".
I removed the framework and etc/permission files, reboot...still loop in connecting.
I also tried to put a bad password but same result (loop forever).
Any idea?

Ps: I noticed that I can start only "one" android app, after that no way to start another one (would loop in load state).


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 17, 2015)

Too many apps for balckberry id not essential , the problem is google service focus on that


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 17, 2015)

lichter said:


> So the video tutorial is cancelled?

Click to collapse



The first thing is repair bugs.
Now is in testing because i changed something.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Now ADeltaX is working again to make this functional for all devices.



DO NOT FOLLOW THE INSTALLATION GUIDE FOR NOW.



Do a reset or follow uninstall guide.


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 17, 2015)

soo.. where is unistall guide? kkk


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> soo.. where is unistall guide? kkk

Click to collapse





https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool/blob/master/UNINSTALL - EXPERIMENTAL.MD

---------- Post added at 15:27 ---------- Previous post was at 15:20 ----------

Ok, some news

If it's all right new scripts don't need busybox file.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 17, 2015)

so, i did reset my phone.
I must wait new guide?


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> so, i did reset my phone.
> I must wait new guide?

Click to collapse





Yes.


----------



## Kronoturbo (Aug 17, 2015)

I have the same issue of install cob1 and 2...
now i deleted all files in folder etc.,lib framework>permission but i can't install any apk files


----------



## Neo_Sk8eR (Aug 17, 2015)

Kronoturbo said:


> I have the same issue of install cob1 and 2...
> now i deleted all files in folder etc.,lib framework>permission but i can't install any apk files

Click to collapse



Just reset, itll fix the problem and wait for the fix


----------



## Gazzasore (Aug 17, 2015)

So how stable is the New Win 10 Phone ?
Is the battery life any better ?

Can you install Android backup apps for the likes of Contacts ?
My wife has a Lumia 920  might give it a go if all is good


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Update uninstall guide.

https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool/blob/master/UNINSTALL - EXPERIMENTAL.MD

---------- Post added at 16:55 ---------- Previous post was at 16:52 ----------

Also, some files don't want be deleted, so you must perform a reboot and then delete them again.


----------



## Lgsam (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone know how to make Snapchat works ? How to skip the device verification ?


----------



## pranii23 (Aug 17, 2015)

Gazzasore said:


> So how stable is the New Win 10 Phone ?
> Is the battery life any better ?
> 
> Can you install Android backup apps for the likes of Contacts ?
> My wife has a Lumia 920  might give it a go if all is good

Click to collapse



Battery is good and performs well after u full reset your phone. I used to have a lot of lag initially and poor battery and was blaming the people at MS. But after reset it performs really smooth.
I'm using the latest build 10512. Lumia 920. It is still as good as a new phone for me now


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ok, Uninstall guide works. If you don't want reset, this might be for you.


----------



## Kepavi (Aug 17, 2015)

I am having issue with wconnect.exe failing to start due to missing api-ms-win-core-path-l1-1-0.dll
I have installed 2013 redistributable, do I need anything else(since I dont want to install the whole studio just for this)

edit: yes, I do have installed Lite SDK's from the first post...

thanks in advance


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Kepavi said:


> I am having issue with wconnect.exe failing to start due to missing api-ms-win-core-path-l1-1-0.dll
> I have installed 2013 redistributable, do I need anything else(since I dont want to install the whole studio just for this)
> 
> edit: yes, I do have installed Lite SDK's from the first post...
> ...

Click to collapse



What OS are you using?

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## djchacal (Aug 17, 2015)

*error -2147023436*



oliver.braun said:


> I had this error too and discovered, that it helps if you reboot your phone twice before running 3UCONF.bat.
> 
> Unfortunately, although the scripts ran through fine in the end, I can't log on with my Google Account. Having the loop issue too (being stuck at logging in...). Tried it quite a few times now, always with the same result.

Click to collapse



I found that the error _ (- 2147023436) is related to the number of installed appsAndroid in my and a maximum of 16, Lumia 1520. Uninstall some apps and try again


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

djchacal said:


> I found that the error _ (- 2147023436) is related to the number of installed appsAndroid in my and a maximum of 16, Lumia 1520. Uninstall some apps and try again

Click to collapse



are you sure? other sites say this is timeout error message.

---------- Post added at 18:45 ---------- Previous post was at 18:29 ----------

Little patch on GitHub
https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool

Try to select 1 because I want know if this resolves cob 1 and cob 2 bug.


----------



## Kepavi (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> What OS are you using?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Win 7 SP1


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> are you sure? other sites say this is timeout error message....

Click to collapse



The meaning of -2147023436 is:
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Kepavi said:


> Win 7 SP1

Click to collapse



Upgrade to Win10 or install latest .NET framework.

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 19:14 ---------- Previous post was at 19:14 ----------




alb3530 said:


> -2147023436:
> This operation returned because the timeout period expired.
> 
> 
> But the timeout reason might be due to apps limit....

Click to collapse



Ok. Download 1.0.1 and select 1.

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kepavi (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks will try it


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 17, 2015)

@Marocco2 @ADeltaX  news about new guide?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 17, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> @Marocco2 @ADeltaX  news about new guide?

Click to collapse



Still in testing, i'm trying to get access to play store.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 17, 2015)

Okok


----------



## HannHenne (Aug 17, 2015)

This ist not the way

Google not install
com.google.android.gms.apk and 
com.google.android.gsf.login.apk


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

HannHenne said:


> This ist not the way
> 
> Google not install
> com.google.android.gms.apk and
> com.google.android.gsf.login.apk

Click to collapse



Could you explain better?
Did you follow part 2?

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lincodoliv (Aug 17, 2015)

Configuring Gapps from tmp data
/system/bin/sh: busybox: can't execute: Permission denied , how to resolve this error??


----------



## recurring (Aug 17, 2015)

Need root.


----------



## venkateshkonatham (Aug 17, 2015)

*Cannot install google login*

Hi 
when i am trying to install google account app its getting below error can any one please help with it
adb install ../adb/platform-tools/APKs/temp/com.google.android.gsf.login-v4.3.2.apk
322 KB/s (3196914 bytes in 9.681s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.google.android.gsf.login-v4.3.2.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_VERSION_DOWNGRADE]


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 17, 2015)

Kronoturbo said:


> I have the same issue of install cob1 and 2...
> now i deleted all files in folder etc.,lib framework>permission but i can't install any apk files

Click to collapse



You have to delete the APKs in the system/app folder too, this worked for me. I now can install APKs again.


----------



## lincodoliv (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Could you explain better?
> Did you follow part 2?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Configuring Gapps from tmp data
 /system/bin/sh: busybox: can't execute: Permission denied , how to resolve this error??


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 17, 2015)

djchacal said:


> I found that the error _ (- 2147023436) is related to the number of installed appsAndroid in my and a maximum of 16, Lumia 1520. Uninstall some apps and try again

Click to collapse



Nope, I have more than 20 Andoid apps on my Lumia 1520 and I still can deploy new Apps.


----------



## HannHenne (Aug 17, 2015)

The Password Manger and Play Store

322 KB/s (3196914 bytes in 9.681s)
 pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.google.android.gsf.login-v4.3.2.apk
 Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_VERSION_DOWNGRADE] 

this is the answer from System

i make Part 1 copy files etc.
reboot etc.
now Part 2 copy files etc.
reboot etc.

now i will install 2conf.bat and the System say Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_VERSION_DOWNGRADE] 
this come on the Play Store an Password Manager

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 17, 2015)

HannHenne said:


> The Password Manger and Play Store
> 
> 322 KB/s (3196914 bytes in 9.681s)
> pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.google.android.gsf.login-v4.3.2.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to install using switch to allow version code downgrade:

adb install -d C:/path/to/apkfile.apk


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Ok, Uninstall guide works. If you don't want reset, this might be for you.

Click to collapse



Could you see if

Google Calendar Sync
Google Contacts Sync

appear as installed after executing your uninstall script?

Also, I can't delete their folders using Windows 10 Mobile File Explorer.

See attachments


----------



## lincodoliv (Aug 17, 2015)

"Configuring Gapps from tmp data
 /system/bin/sh: busybox: can't execute: Permission denied "

how to resolve this error??  
Someone please help me --'


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Could you see if
> 
> Google Calendar Sync
> Google Contacts Sync
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you perform a reboot then remove them again?

---------- Post added at 20:38 ---------- Previous post was at 20:37 ----------




lincodoliv said:


> "Configuring Gapps from tmp data
> /system/bin/sh: busybox: can't execute: Permission denied "
> 
> how to resolve this error??
> Someone please help me --'

Click to collapse



Did you move files on part 1 and 2?


----------



## HannHenne (Aug 17, 2015)

isthis the right Reply?

Try to install using switch to allow version code downgrade:

 adb install -d C:/path/to/apkfile.apk


----------



## lincodoliv (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Did you perform a reboot then remove them again?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:38 ---------- Previous post was at 20:37 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes ,I did it twice and this error still happening
My phone needs the interop unlock?


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Did you perform a reboot then remove them again?...

Click to collapse



Yes.

I've even disabled the "Developer mode", rebooted, and even so, the files can't be deleted.

My doubt is if when you tested your script, those files related to "Google Calendar Sync" and "Google Contacts Sync" were also remaining in your phone?

Best regards


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Have you removed these from app list?


----------



## djchacal (Aug 17, 2015)

SiebenDX said:


> Nope, I have more than 20 Andoid apps on my Lumia 1520 and I still can deploy new Apps.

Click to collapse



add, when I cleaned the folder / data / local / tmp managed to install 3 more reaching 19.


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Have you removed these from app list?

Click to collapse



They don't appear in app list.

They can only be seen as installed packages.


----------



## Eofdred (Aug 17, 2015)

you have 2 "very important" warning.
appearantly i did both of those you sait not to do... my phone reseted itself randomly while instaling an apk. now i can not access my developer settings and my settings shortcuts on action panel are flashing, what should i do? fulll reset?


----------



## Kronoturbo (Aug 17, 2015)

I try to install all script in other phone(930) and install before cob1 and cob2,and after copy files etc....
In this Way work,but when i open Google manager , i write My gmail and password and after the app go in crash.... i try to open chrome, play store etc....but when the apps go to configure, crashed....


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Some news for you.

In about 3 hours we'll test the new guide, then if it's good we make a new topic.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 17, 2015)

@Marocco2 @ADeltaX  Grazie!!!!


----------



## Xothos (Aug 17, 2015)

*Windows 10 PC*

Any way to get google play on Windows 10 for PC?


----------



## turikk (Aug 17, 2015)

*Fix for error=9 not working*

I can't connect my Lumia 920 through the app nor any other method. It says, error connecting to the device, error=9. I can still switch between developer mode and choose not to use them, but I can't connect to the pc, also the Registration 8.1 app doesn't recognize any device connected. The ipovusb service is running and a hard reset did nothing either. Any suggestions?


----------



## Emme16 (Aug 17, 2015)

Your work is really really appreciable! thanks  I'm following this thread since i heard of the possibility of running apk on windows 10 mobile.
I tried a lot of apps so this is my feedback :

Messenger : Loading...loading..but not connecting
Facebook : Error, i tried to log in but after a while it said : "Sorry, impossible to connect to Facebook. Check your internet connection and try again. ( UnknownHostException : Unable to resolve host "b-graph.facebook.com": No address associated with hostname )"        > Solutions for that? So strange because internet connection obv works and the apk file is not patched with gmaps patcher )
Tripadvisor : problem with googleplayservices required, with the apk patched with gmaps patcher problem of internet connection 
Hearthstone : Successfully installed the apk file and copied the obb files in the right folders BUT the game freezes at the opening of the saloon's door
ES File Explorer : the only that works perfectly
PlayStation App : like Facebook and TripAdvisor problem with the internet connection.

Do u have some kind of solutions for these problems?


----------



## Kepavi (Aug 17, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Upgrade to Win10 or install latest .NET framework.
> 
> Ok. Download 1.0.1 and select 1.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Installed latest .NET Preview 4.5.6 and still the same error.
wconnect.exe System error
The program can't start because api-ms-win-core-path-l1-1-0.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem.

Deployment of XAP works fine with 8.1 SDK tool...
Any other suggestion than upgrading to 10? Will it work under VMWare maybe?


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Kepavi said:


> Installed latest .NET Preview 4.5.6 and still the same error.
> wconnect.exe System error
> The program can't start because api-ms-win-core-path-l1-1-0.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install also other updates from .NET Framework.
A VM machine should be fine, but I didn't test it.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 17, 2015)

Ok, it doesn't work, so the last option is to mod playstore.


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 17, 2015)

I tried to install Minions Rush modded .apk and it seemed to load up fine downloaded necessary files then it went into the intro video I could hear it but could see anything and after the video was done I still couldn't see anything but could hear it I tried restarting 2 times but nothing I wonder why some apps work fine but some have so many random fails


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Bad news

New guide isn't working.

Next step is decompile Cob1.apk and Cob2.apk and make them work on Astoria.


----------



## jonny5k (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope you can solve these issues. Keep us updated


----------



## perfectreign (Aug 18, 2015)

Just saw this.  I've been running the APK to Win app to try and install various APK files. (Works great with one of my older "hello world" APK's I wrote.)

It did install Amazon, however, i noticed the keyboard doesn't come up for typing in a username or password.

Anybody have a keyboard working?


----------



## htcslic (Aug 18, 2015)

Could anyone post a build.prop from a 1520. Was attempting my own keyboard fix before one was released and borked my build.prop.


----------



## dandrayan (Aug 18, 2015)

htcslic said:


> Could anyone post a build.prop from a 1520. Was attempting my own keyboard fix before one was released and borked my build.prop.

Click to collapse



Here's a dump from my 1520:

```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=KTU84Q
ro.build.display.id=KTU84Q test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.osgstrsa.20150730.131344
ro.build.version.sdk=19
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.4.4
ro.build.date=Thu Jul 30 13:15:53 PDT 2015
ro.build.date.utc=1438287353
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=Microsoft
ro.build.host=Microsoft
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.brand=Windows 10
ro.product.name=ArcadiaArm
ro.product.device=ArcadiaArm
ro.product.board=
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=ArcadiaArm 
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=ArcadiaArm
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=20150730.1
ro.build.fingerprint=Android/ArcadiaArm/ArcadiaArm:4.4.4/KTU84Q/eng.osgstrsa.20150730.131344:user/test-keys
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties
#
# from out/target/product/ArcadiaArm/system.prop
#
# Default property overrides
ro.arch=arm
ro.com.android.dataroaming=true

# Preset high DPI, only for app compat
ro.sf.lcd_density=320

# Open GL
ro.bq.gpu_to_cpu_unsupported=1
ro.zygote.disable_gl_preload=true
ro.opengles.version=131072
debug.sf.no_hw_vsync=1

# ANGLE reports as being able to preserve the back buffer though
# our method of composition (hybrid hwc/framebuffer) combined with
# ANGLE seems to reveal some subtle races when hwui's dirty region
# logic is enabled.
# If/when we switch to a true hardware composer render pipeline
# we should reevaluate toggling this setting.
debug.hwui.render_dirty_regions=false

# Force ui to be hardware accelerated by default
persist.sys.ui.hw=true

# No boot animation
debug.sf.nobootanimation=1

# Dalvik heap config

# Initialize size of managed heap
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m

# Maximum size of managed heap for an app
# which does not specify android:largeHeap
# in its manifest
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=48m

# Maximum size of the managed heap for an app
# that specifies android:largeHeap in its manifest
dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m

# How full the managed heap can be
dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization=0.75

# How much min free space should be kept
dalvik.vm.heapminfree=512k

# How much max free space should be kept
dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree=2m

# Keyboard config
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
keyguard.enable=false
hw.keyboard=yes

# Disable unnecessary services
config.disable_telephony=true
config.disable_bluetooth=true

# Allow apps to take advantage of low ram setting
ro.config.low_ram=true

# This setting will disable the following types of scans done by PackageManagerService to speed up startup.
#     a. Dexopt scanning done to ensure that files such as /system/framework/* have a .odex dexopt file
#        corresponding to a .jar file. Disabling this assumes that an external process (e.g., build) ensures this
#        and hence PackageManagerService does not need to take the startup performance hit. 
#     b. If called during boot, disable the unpacking of non-system app APKs for the purpose of regenerating
#        native libraries inside the APK into /data/app-lib/<app>. Disabling assumes that the APKs are
#        always installed through the Package Manager install API as opposed to dropping an APK file to the
#        file system at a random point.
config.pm.disablescan=true

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.config.notification_sound=OnTheHunt.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
dhcp.eth0.dns1=208.67.222.222
dhcp.eth0.dns2=208.67.220.220
net.dns1=208.67.222.222
net.dns2=208.67.220.220
net.eth0.dns1=208.67.222.222
net.eth0.dns2=208.67.220.220
sys.fuse.init=1
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib=libdvm.so
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt

ro.product.manufacturer=Microsoft
ro.product.model=Windows 10
```


----------



## htcslic (Aug 18, 2015)

dandrayan said:


> Here's a dump from my 1520:
> 
> ```
> # begin build properties
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you much!

EDIT: This fixed my Astoria. Had borked it and the build replacement worked.


----------



## Eofdred (Aug 18, 2015)

super hexagon is working with no lag its awesome 
mies of mars is working
fallout shelter is NOT working


----------



## carlluigi (Aug 18, 2015)

*Hidden Files*

I installed some applucations Androide (eg File Manager and Moon Reader) on my Lumia 929. With File Manager, I see no files that I downloaded to my smartphone. What should I do manipulation to be able to see my image files, documents and other types when using the applications Androide installed .


----------



## freshnclean1520 (Aug 18, 2015)

*Questions*

Hey everyone how is it going?

Has anyone truly got some apps working or the google services working if you have?
could you load a instruction list of what to do doesn't need to be a script etc


----------



## raghulive (Aug 18, 2015)

Emme16 said:


> Your work is really really appreciable! thanks  I'm following this thread since i heard of the possibility of running apk on windows 10 mobile.
> I tried a lot of apps so this is my feedback :
> 
> Messenger : Loading...loading..but not connecting
> ...

Click to collapse



at the end of my post 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808
there are app details contains facebook ,messenger  links which are running awesome


----------



## jhoff80 (Aug 18, 2015)

perfectreign said:


> Just saw this.  I've been running the APK to Win app to try and install various APK files. (Works great with one of my older "hello world" APK's I wrote.)
> 
> It did install Amazon, however, i noticed the keyboard doesn't come up for typing in a username or password.
> 
> Anybody have a keyboard working?

Click to collapse



See this thread:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/fix-keyboard-missing-problem-android-t3180174


----------



## Emme16 (Aug 18, 2015)

raghulive said:


> at the end of my post
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808
> there are app details contains facebook ,messenger  links which are running awesome

Click to collapse



Thanks Raghulive! I tried Facebook and Messenger versions you mentioned on your post, unfortunately I receive the same Internet connection error. I really don't Know what is the problem but it's not the version that I installed. It's Like all apk that I run have no Internet connection or they can't use it!


----------



## Woovie (Aug 18, 2015)

Fallout works if you install the OBB correctly.


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 18, 2015)

Woovie said:


> Fallout works if you install the OBB correctly.

Click to collapse



Do you have a small step by step guide for OBB files? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## part 1994 (Aug 18, 2015)

DarkAngelFR said:


> Do you have a small step by step guide for OBB files? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Here is a guide I found on windows phone subreddit. :-
https://www.reddit.com/r/windowspho...out_shelter_for_android_is_therebut_does_not/


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 18, 2015)

How I do it is, I simply make a folder with the name of the package in a shared folder in my network, put the obb file(s) in there, and then copy the entire folder using ES File Explorer right into /sdcard/Android/obb.







This way, I don't have to bother with enabling full FS access which more often than not breaks MTP, and also ensures the obb file(s) gets correct permissions in the file system.

Though many games still don't work right.


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

I will try your last patch. And i will give you a feedback. Thanks


----------



## tsgulen (Aug 18, 2015)

*Clash of Clans: No buildings no store pictures*

Hello all,

I managed to install CoC on my L925 with 10512. But, the houses, buildings and store pictures are missing. Clan members are just running on the grass.
I tried to unistall and re-install CoC again and again, but the result is the same. Is this a known bug, any solutions to this case?


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a problem.
The installation of services  are blocked.

Killing ADB Server
-
Are you using usb or wifi?
(if wifi, write the ip): usb
Launching wconnect
Creating session...

emulator-5554 on USB connected.
-
Listing ADB Devices
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
List of devices attached
emulator-5554   device

-
Installing Services
472 KB/s (434773 bytes in 0.897s)

I can't go further.

An idea ???

Thx


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

In your "Reinstall services if fail" file, you can add :

Echo Finished
pause

We can see information about this if fail

Currently, the application "account manager" stuck on the connection...


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

rwanito said:


> I have a problem.
> The installation of services  are blocked.
> 
> Killing ADB Server
> ...

Click to collapse



Same. Cob1 won't install.

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

I have try many options. adb install -r and -l
and i have a new error "Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]"

Your apk is valid ?


----------



## RiddlerBass (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a 735, when I click on Pair the device is ok but on the APK Deployment for WIndows I obtain this message "there was a problem booting the Astoria platform..." somebody can help me?


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 18, 2015)

RiddlerBass said:


> I have a 735, when I click on Pair the device is ok but on the APK Deployment for WIndows I obtain this message "there was a problem booting the Astoria platform..." somebody can help me?

Click to collapse



follow this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843


----------



## RiddlerBass (Aug 18, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> follow this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843

Click to collapse



Thnx!


----------



## lichter (Aug 18, 2015)

Fallout Shelter works btw, you just have to place the additional files on some folder.


----------



## danpio (Aug 18, 2015)

What is the username  and password to access via SSH in Windows Phone 10 , I discovered that there is an active port 22 ssh works


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Guys, I need your feedback.
I published 2 new branches and I need to know if they work.

https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool/tree/TEST-1
https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool/tree/TEST-2

Thanks in advance


----------



## lichter (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll go with TEST-1.


----------



## todarkness (Aug 18, 2015)

lichter said:


> Fallout Shelter works btw, you just have to place the additional files on some folder.

Click to collapse



how did you make it to work ? i downloaded the original fallout apk from play store and installed it on my lumia 1020. after that i placed the .obb file but after starting the game, i have the problem that the game loads fine into the menu,  but after the intro video it stops. i can hear the sound  in the background but the please wait screen wont disappear. i think i should get at this point the "google play services are missing" message, but i dont (i got at this point on my android phone the play services error message with a patched apk (removed play store dependencies)). have someone a solution for this ?


----------



## lichter (Aug 18, 2015)

On Reddit WP someone uploaded his obb file, I put it on the folder he was talking, and it was working perfectly on my Lumia 1520. I just had a message "Google services are missing" but I was ignoring it.

I didn't have a patched apk, I got it from the play store with apk downloader.


----------



## todarkness (Aug 18, 2015)

lichter said:


> On Reddit WP someone uploaded his obb file, I put it on the folder he was talking, and it was working perfectly on my Lumia 1520. I just had a message "Google services are missing" but I was ignoring it.
> 
> I didn't have a patched apk, I got it from the play store with apk downloader.

Click to collapse



the same. i used the original apk from apk downloader and my own obb file from my old android phone. i think my problem is maybe, that i dont get the play services message and so the game wont continue.


----------



## lichter (Aug 18, 2015)

TEST-1: fail at 2CONF: "chmod: /data/local/tmp/Gapps/app/com.google.android.gsf.login.apk: No such file or directory"

And it actually is not present on my phone.

EDIT: yeah the "GappsInstall" folder is not pushed when I see the script of "1INSTALL.bat"


----------



## G1Vh (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll try TEST-2

Edit:Same as TEST-1, com.google.android.gsf.login.apk not pushed


----------



## ton_pkt (Aug 18, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Guys, I need your feedback.
> I published 2 new branches and I need to know if they work.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



allow me to clarify this, your methods is to let us run the android apps which required google services in our W10 Mobile right?
Not to install "Google play" on W10 Mobile right?


----------



## lichter (Aug 18, 2015)

Marocco: I've modified the script a little bit to keep the installation going (just pushing the "Gappsfolder", not a big deal), I'll tell you if this method works or not.



ton_pkt said:


> allow me to clarify this, your methods is to let us run the android apps which required google services in our W10 Mobile right?
> Not to install "Google play" on W10 Mobile right?

Click to collapse



I think it's both.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

New branch!

https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool/tree/TEST-3

As always, feedback is appreciated


----------



## neelsinha (Aug 18, 2015)

*just want google games and services*

help me i just want to play coc using google games .....
i tries pm install but it says my device is not supported
morocco great effort man....
can you help me with this


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Aug 18, 2015)

i'm having internet connection error with all apks 
they don't seem to have internet connection !! 
any fix ?! 
thanks


----------



## lichter (Aug 18, 2015)

Test-1 : "pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.google.android.play.games.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147009287)]" (it's installed now that I gave it a second try)

And I forgot to adb shell "com.android.vending.apk" so it failed too (I'll do it after the installation of all Gapps like YT or Gmaps are finished).

EDIT: apparently it has nothing to do with adb shell, I have "pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.android.vending.apk
Failure [INSTALL_PARSE_FAILED_INCONSISTENT_CERTIFICATES]"


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

Same with installing services ;

Installing services
458 KB/s (513816 bytes in 1.095s)

and nothings


----------



## ton_pkt (Aug 18, 2015)

tried branch 3, everything working fine during installation.
But, when try to launch Google Account Manager, it's freeze on Signing in steps. No error, just freeze


----------



## Emme16 (Aug 18, 2015)

For all having problems of internet connection with all APK I found that the problem is the Battery Saver option, just install your apk and then go to System > Battery Saver > Settings of Battery Saver scroll down and add your apps!


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 18, 2015)

The problem of Project Astoria is you can't launch other app if you are in one app.
For example: Play Store can't launch Google Account manager because it hasn't the permission to do it.

I'm searching the solution.


----------



## Gawain1986 (Aug 18, 2015)

ton_pkt said:


> tried branch 3, everything working fine during installation.
> But, when try to launch Google Account Manager, it's freeze on Signing in steps. No error, just freeze

Click to collapse



Same here, installed Branch TEST-3 and it installs just fine on my 930. Only now after typing my login it sits there at the signing in point. It say it may take a few minutes but it's been 10...


----------



## lichter (Aug 18, 2015)

Gawain1986 said:


> Same here, installed Branch TEST-3 and it installs just fine on my 930. Only now after typing my login it sits there at the signing in point. It say it may take a few minutes but it's been 10...

Click to collapse



I'm in the same situation, but I've installed TEST-1.


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

You can inspire you about this patch ??
http://forums.crackberry.com/androi...lts-official-google-apps-landing-page-965257/


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 18, 2015)

someone managed to make heartstone run?


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 18, 2015)

rwanito said:


> Same with installing services ;
> 
> Installing services
> 458 KB/s (513816 bytes in 1.095s)
> ...

Click to collapse



You know 1.095s is 18 Minutes? It takes a while to install files. You will get a output when adb.exe has done its job.


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh, but cob.apk weighs 502 Koctets. So 513816 bytes equals 502 kiloctets ? You have succeeded this part?


----------



## shubham1358 (Aug 18, 2015)

I am unable to install apk in my nokia lumia  638 having 1gb of ram and snapdragon 400 processor.
does anyone know how to fix the error code 14 (I have not installed developer enhancements update, I have directly upgraded to build 10512)


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 18, 2015)

SiebenDX said:


> You know 1.095s is 18 Minutes? It takes a while to install files. You will get a output when adb.exe has done its job.

Click to collapse



It's 1.095 seconds, not 1,095 seconds. That message pops up once the apk is successfully copied, and 1.095 seconds is the time it took to copy.

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




shubham1358 said:


> I am unable to install apk in my nokia lumia  638 having 1gb of ram and snapdragon 400 processor.
> does anyone know how to fix the error code 14 (I have not installed developer enhancements update, I have directly upgraded to build 10512)

Click to collapse



I believe your phone is not officially supported. Read this thread in order to get AOW on it properly. http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 18, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> It's 1.095 seconds, not 1,095 seconds. That message pops up once the apk is successfully copied, and 1.095 seconds is the time it took to copy.

Click to collapse



 nope, adb.exe calculates how long the install will take. Its 1095 seconds (over 18 minutes). This message appears after a view seconds and tells you how long you have to wait. When the installation is done, you will get "success" or a failure message.


----------



## sintax0r (Aug 18, 2015)

*developer mode*

i'm not sure if anyone mentioned this problem or a solution, if so please link me to it but here's the problem
I go to settings to click "for developers" and as soon as I do, it sends me back to the home screen, then all my notification icons start flashing like they did in the older build, any ideas?


----------



## HannHenne (Aug 18, 2015)

What does this error ?? 

Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_LIBRARY]


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 18, 2015)

sintax0r said:


> i'm not sure if anyone mentioned this problem or a solution, if so please link me to it but here's the problem
> I go to settings to click "for developers" and as soon as I do, it sends me back to the home screen, then all my notification icons start flashing like they did in the older build, any ideas?

Click to collapse



Read point 3 on the first post (errors)...


----------



## sintax0r (Aug 18, 2015)

SiebenDX said:


> Read point 3 on the first post (errors)...

Click to collapse



thanks a bunch! I looked right over the button


----------



## HannHenne (Aug 18, 2015)

I tried the way. 3 Unfortunately, based on the Password Manager the Google Store. The Play Store starts not even on my Lumia 1520th


----------



## shauneco (Aug 18, 2015)

*Test 3*

Test 3 installs ok, However as others have suggested signing in google hangs at "signing in".


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SiebenDX said:


> nope, adb.exe calculates how long the install will take. Its 1095 seconds (over 18 minutes). This message appears after a view seconds and tells you how long you have to wait. When the installation is done, you will get "success" or a failure message.

Click to collapse



(facepalm)
Indicates how much time took to push that app.

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 20:33 ---------- Previous post was at 20:09 ----------

New release! 1.1!

https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool/releases/tag/1.1


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 18, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> (facepalm)
> Indicates how much time took to push that app.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, sorry my fault. It took about 20 minutes for me sometimes to deploy some apk's.

What about the new release? Is it now possible to connect to Google Playstore?


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

The cake is a lie  :'(


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SiebenDX said:


> OK, sorry my fault. It took about 20 minutes for me sometimes to deploy some apk's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Now is possible to log in, BUT



BUT



we need get GSF ID, needed for G+


----------



## rwanito (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't use G+, its very important ? I can't use Gapps ? 
And use an other iD ?

I will try it and i'll give you a feedback


----------



## todarkness (Aug 18, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Now is possible to log in, BUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



excuse me for the question, but for what is the gsf id needed ? and if the play services with sign in work, shouldnt all other apps work too which need the play services ? google play shouldnt be needed at this point, as it is not necessary. sorry for the stupid questions, i came after years of flashing on android devices to windows phone which is really awesome.


----------



## perfectreign (Aug 18, 2015)

jhoff80 said:


> See this thread:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/fix-keyboard-missing-problem-android-t3180174

Click to collapse



Awesome... 

...I think.

The thread points to adb installation instructions. I looked here but don't see how to use ADB to install APK files to Windows Phones. I've used adb often to update, root, and install to my various Android devices over the years, but no Windows Phone.

Am I missing something? I installed using the APK to Win 10 tool. No keyboard shows up.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

todarkness said:


> excuse me for the question, but for what is the gsf id needed ? and if the play services with sign in work, shouldnt all other apps work too which need the play services ? google play shouldnt be needed at this point, as it is not necessary. sorry for the stupid questions, i came after years of flashing on android devices to windows phone which is really awesome.

Click to collapse



Good question.
GSF ID is needed to authorize apks with G.P.S. to use our google account.

---------- Post added at 21:41 ---------- Previous post was at 21:40 ----------




perfectreign said:


> Awesome...
> 
> ...I think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look into XDA forum. There is a topic for your issue.

---------- Post added at 21:57 ---------- Previous post was at 21:41 ----------

Guys, we are moving here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/tool-gapps-tool-gapps-to-w10m-t3181602
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/tool-gapps-tool-gapps-to-w10m-t3181602
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/tool-gapps-tool-gapps-to-w10m-t3181602


----------



## turikk (Aug 19, 2015)

*Error 9*

I'm able to access developer settings, I've done a hard reset twice, changed ports and cables and different methods to do this, but I just can't connect my Lumia 920. I get the error code 9 every time, even when I try to connect via WiFi. I've lost interest for the apps 'cause of this Now It's just breaking my nerves, I wanna fix it so badly! it's so irritating. Someone give me a fix please!


----------



## raghulive (Aug 19, 2015)

Even we tried many ways to install Gapps it fails because total android subsystem fails and we are doing soo many resets.better to avoid installing gapps for now and make patches to the apps to work with this subsystem


----------



## snoozbuster (Aug 19, 2015)

htcslic said:


> Thank you much!
> 
> EDIT: This fixed my Astoria. Had borked it and the build replacement worked.

Click to collapse



You were looking into fix for the disappearing keyboard, right? Would love to know if you found a solution, I would really rather not hard reset. When you say this fixed your Astoria do you specifically mean the thing you broke or the whole keyboard situation?


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 19, 2015)

part 1994 said:


> Here is a guide I found on windows phone subreddit. :-
> https://www.reddit.com/r/windowspho...out_shelter_for_android_is_therebut_does_not/

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, works like a charm!
(FF VI works)


----------



## tumblrcollect (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anybody mananged to get apps like p0rnhub, youp0rn or redtube working? They're loading up just fine, menus are working like a charm and so on. But video streams don't do anything at all. They just start buffering and then go all black.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 19, 2015)

office suite 8 pro + fonts working like charm,this is the only app that run in our android subsystem
office suite 8 pro  : link
office suite 8 fonts :  link


----------



## Firipu (Aug 19, 2015)

Probably very obvious, but Opera (non-mini) does totally not work


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Aug 19, 2015)

Can we gain root access ? 
In CpuZ 
Root Access : Yes 
!!


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 19, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> Can we gain root access ?
> In CpuZ
> Root Access : Yes
> !!

Click to collapse



Huh. I can't run CPU-Z at all. It just crashes.


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (Aug 19, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> Huh. I can't run CPU-Z at all. It just crashes.

Click to collapse



Try different version 
or reinstall it again


----------



## snoozbuster (Aug 19, 2015)

tumblrcollect said:


> Has anybody mananged to get apps like p0rnhub, youp0rn or redtube working? They're loading up just fine, menus are working like a charm and so on. But video streams don't do anything at all. They just start buffering and then go all black.

Click to collapse



It doesn't look like video playback is hooked up correctly. I've been running tests with Casper (the unofficial Snapchat client) and I can't watch video snaps. Also the ads that it displays are invisible (it will letterbox the screen but the part where the video is supposed to be there's just whatever was there before.


----------



## JanalTom (Aug 19, 2015)

@tumblrcollect try edge browser, work fine  web optimized for mobile browser ...


----------



## pathum1 (Aug 19, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> I even can't install ipoverusb....

Click to collapse



did u get a solution for this?


----------



## bnwg (Aug 19, 2015)

pathum1 said:


> did u get a solution for this?

Click to collapse





Appreciate a solution for this


----------



## soad26 (Aug 19, 2015)

For those who are having trouble with error = 9 when connecting to wconnect via usb. have a solution for you. HARD RESET is not needed.

1. Disconnect Phone
2. Delete you phone under DEVICE AND PRINTERS
3. Go to SERVICES and start IPOVERUSB. If Already running, RESTART IT (left click btw)
4. Reconnect your phone and wait for windows to install your device


----------



## flotron (Aug 19, 2015)

How to access windows files from android, *for ex: open windows image folder from es explorer?*
I would like to replace the folder *DCIM* with a shortcut that points to windows photo folder so i can use some android *photo apps* without moving files.


----------



## midniteryu (Aug 19, 2015)

*HTC M8 (windows phone version)?*

If you have the insider preview for the HTC M8 windows phone version will this be compatible with it?


----------



## Kuro51 (Aug 19, 2015)

*IpOverUsbInstaller*

Can't install IpOverUsbInstaller. I get this error link: puu.sh /jHtc7/0d7f35bdc8.png (no space, cant post links).  How do i fix this?


----------



## snoozbuster (Aug 20, 2015)

midniteryu said:


> If you have the insider preview for the HTC M8 windows phone version will this be compatible with it?

Click to collapse



Yes, I was able to get I it installed by following this guide. Look for a post I made in there about an extra step or two that are required.


----------



## devize (Aug 20, 2015)

Trying to update casper but I get this error when installing:
'pkg: /data/local/tmp/casper1.3.apk 
Failure [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED]'

Anyone know how I can fix this without having to hard reset?


----------



## raghulive (Aug 20, 2015)

flotron said:


> How to access windows files from android, *for ex: open windows image folder from es explorer?*
> I would like to replace the folder *DCIM* with a shortcut that points to windows photo folder so i can use some android *photo apps* without moving files.

Click to collapse



CHECK OUT my post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808
download zips and place windows fs SHORTCUT  at DCIM ,place android shortcut at phone memory  ,read OP completely


----------



## Arpit_s (Aug 20, 2015)

karov_mm said:


> I install this http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2634873&d=1395042343 but can't use root in android apps :/ (I need time to solve this)
> 
> Gapps from this theard: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/gapps-mini-t3089612 but remember to sideload files from .zip as i told you in previous post

Click to collapse



Please elaborate, how to install gapps.


----------



## Kepavi (Aug 20, 2015)

For those that are having Error 9...
In my case, it gave that error when connecting to the phone. Tried to open 8.1 developer app, failed to connect. Developer app 8.0 on the other hand worked fine. and be able to connect to the phone Service Windows Phone IP over USB was active and running all the time BTW.
Re-installed SDK Lite from the first post, and after that everything worked nice including Developer/Deploy app form SDK.
To sum it up, error 9 doesnt mean that you MUST do hard reset of the phone (since in my case it obviously wouldnt change anything as the error was because of the corrupted SDK...) 
cheers


----------



## atiwok (Aug 20, 2015)

lumia 625 will be supported?


----------



## extraneo (Aug 20, 2015)

in my lumia 640 dual sim, script installation is completed without errors, but no Google Apps working, no android app works.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 20, 2015)

extraneo said:


> in my lumia 640 dual sim, script installation is completed without errors, but no Google Apps working, no android app works.

Click to collapse



we are going crazy ,for now just stop installing Gapps ,we will continue when it perfectly worked,up to that just try android apps according to our need ,there are 1 million apps to choose and enjoy,soon at-least 30 % apps come back  to windows phones then we will use these apps with full access controls of wp


----------



## extraneo (Aug 20, 2015)

raghulive said:


> we are going crazy ,for now just stop installing Gapps ,we will continue when it perfectly worked,up to that just try android apps according to our need ,there are 1 million apps to choose and enjoy,soon at-least 30 % apps come back  to windows phones then we will use these apps with full access controls of wp

Click to collapse



 :laugh:


----------



## snoozbuster (Aug 20, 2015)

devize said:


> Trying to update casper but I get this error when installing:
> 'pkg: /data/local/tmp/casper1.3.apk
> Failure [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED]'
> 
> Anyone know how I can fix this without having to hard reset?

Click to collapse



Rebooting the phone usually fixes it (make sure you properly disconnect wconnect first to be safe).


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 20, 2015)

How to get root access?


----------



## korolr (Aug 20, 2015)

no work in 640 ?


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 20, 2015)

korolr said:


> no work in 640 ?

Click to collapse



Roll back to WP8.1, change model name to RM-937 (Lumia 1520) and update to WM10, after updating you may make hard reset


----------



## secfincorp (Aug 21, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> Roll back to WP8.1, change model name to RM-937 (Lumia 1520) and update to WM10, after updating you may make hard reset

Click to collapse



did this work?


----------



## carlluigi (Aug 21, 2015)

*How to access windows files from android*



raghulive said:


> CHECK OUT my post
> 
> download zips and place windows fs SHORTCUT  at DCIM ,place android shortcut at phone memory  ,read OP completely

Click to collapse



Would it posiible to give more explanations about it. It's not clear to me. thank you


----------



## raghulive (Aug 21, 2015)

carlluigi said:


> Would it posiible to give more explanations about it. It's not clear to me. thank you

Click to collapse



check my post .read op completely
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808


----------



## Miiick3y (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey, great work mate.
Will this be compatible with Lumia 735 one day ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## surya467 (Aug 21, 2015)

@Miiick3y hey sure it will, i rolled back and used the 1520 RM to fake my device model, i have it running on my lumia 735


----------



## Itz adi (Aug 21, 2015)

*problem with ipoverusb*



XDRdaniel said:


> below i attached the files needed for wconnect because some users can't install "vcredist_x86.exe"
> Just place the files inside "C:/Windows/system32"

Click to collapse



Hi,
I have still issue with installing ipoverusbinstaller when I am tring to install it manually. It shows - ipoverusbsvc cannot be installed.check you have sufficient privileges to start this service.
Another problem is when tring to install apktow10m. It shows ipoverusb not installed properly and I click on check or connct/disconnect button it shows -the procedure setenteypoininformation could not bre located in dynamic link library ADVAPI32.dll.
How can I fix this or am I missing something?
Need to be fixed


----------



## Miiick3y (Aug 21, 2015)

surya467 said:


> @Miiick3y hey sure it will, i rolled back and used the 1520 RM to fake my device model, i have it running on my lumia 735

Click to collapse



Nice !
My friend will be happy ^^ and how can he fake his device model ? 
Thanks for him ^^


----------



## surya467 (Aug 21, 2015)

Miiick3y said:


> Hey, great work mate.
> Will this be compatible with Lumia 735 one day ?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse





Miiick3y said:


> Nice !
> My friend will be happy ^^ and how can he fake his device model ?
> Thanks for him ^^

Click to collapse



use this trick : http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843


----------



## Miiick3y (Aug 21, 2015)

surya467 said:


> use this trick : http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843

Click to collapse



Amazing thanks a lot !


----------



## djamesrock (Aug 21, 2015)

*Nokia 1020*

It Works on my Nokia Lumia 1020! Thanks for the tool it's great!


----------



## greatvova (Aug 21, 2015)

Could this work with 625 Lumia or any 2-gen lumia with 512 MB of RAM?
I'm thinking about trying it.


----------



## mmuntean2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Installed ok but when I open any of the apps it remains stuck at: Setting things up...almost there


----------



## greatvova (Aug 21, 2015)

mmuntean2 said:


> Installed ok but when I open any of the apps it remains stuck at: Setting things up...almost there

Click to collapse



Do you talk about 930 or 625?


----------



## MohdFawzy (Aug 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried this on 640 XL?
I know this is very noobish to ask but I really wish I could get my favorite Android apps to work on WP.


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 22, 2015)

Quick question: is it possible to restore a backup from helium backup app or restore the file manually? If so how? I know there is a path for some odd files or something but I don't know the path where the app data is stored.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 22, 2015)

Insignificant said:


> Quick question: is it possible to restore a backup from helium backup app or restore the file manually? If so how? I know there is a path for some odd files or something but I don't know the path where the app data is stored.

Click to collapse



App data is stored, at least according to what I've found on my phone, in





> C:\Data\Users\DefApps\AppData\Local\Packages\Aow[package name without dots]_ph1m9x8skttmg\LocalState\aow

Click to collapse



, and I've copied data out of that successfully, but attempts to restore data from a different device have so far resulted in the app crashing.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 22, 2015)

actually android app data stored in C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\emulated\0\Android\data\ with package name com.xxx.xxx

---------- Post added at 11:27 ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 ----------




acewing905 said:


> App data is stored, at least according to what I've found on my phone, in, and I've copied data out of that successfully, but attempts to restore data from a different device have so far resulted in the app crashing.

Click to collapse



actually android app data stored in C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\emulated\0\Android\data\ with package name com.xxx.xxx


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 22, 2015)

raghulive said:


> actually android app data stored in C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\emulated\0\Android\data\ with package name com.xxx.xxx
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:27 ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Different data you're talking about. I'm referring to what is normally found on Android devices at /data/data/[package name], including game saves. Those folders are empty on Windows 10 Mobile, and instead, the data is placed at the path I posted above.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 22, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> Different data you're talking about. I'm referring to what is normally found on Android devices at /data/data/[package name], including game saves. Those folders are empty on Windows 10 Mobile, and instead, the data is placed at the path I posted above.

Click to collapse



for which game do you want to save game data,just wanna try it


----------



## killer_nave (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi
i have downloaded Real cricket 14 APK & OBB. installed apk and placed obb in  
\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\em ulated\0\Android\obb  location. but as soon as i run the game it says resource not available. and the game stops.  this happens with other games as well.

what is the solution plz.???


----------



## raghulive (Aug 22, 2015)

killer_nave said:


> Hi
> i have downloaded Real cricket 14 APK & OBB. installed apk and placed obb in
> \Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\em ulated\0\Android\obb  location. but as soon as i run the game it says resource not available. and the game stops.  this happens with other games as well.
> 
> what is the solution plz.???

Click to collapse



try these two location 
1)Aow\mnt\obb
2)Aow\data\media\obb


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 22, 2015)

raghulive said:


> for which game do you want to save game data,just wanna try it

Click to collapse



Any game that uses the /data/data folder in Android, which is just about anything.



killer_nave said:


> Hi
> i have downloaded Real cricket 14 APK & OBB. installed apk and placed obb in
> \Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\mnt\shell\em ulated\0\Android\obb  location. but as soon as i run the game it says resource not available. and the game stops.  this happens with other games as well.
> 
> what is the solution plz.???

Click to collapse



Are you putting the obb in a correctly named folder? It shouldn't go directly in obb, but obb/<package name>.


----------



## killer_nave (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you putting the obb in a correctly named folder? It shouldn't go directly in obb said:
			
		

> yes put games obb folder there.

Click to collapse


----------



## aaglee01 (Aug 22, 2015)

is there any way to install apps in external sd card


----------



## pelopidass (Aug 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried on Lumia 640?


----------



## amunarjoh (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm having the same issue. It takes forever, and nothing gets installed. 
My phone: Lumia 1520


----------



## Lanex777 (Aug 22, 2015)

I tried on Lumia 640XL, apps work fine if they work. Unfortunately many apps don't start, some features as camera and video playback don't work or I couldn't make them work, at least on my device, but hopefully these issues will be resolved in future. I had to roll back to wp8.1 for this.


----------



## killer_nave (Aug 23, 2015)

raghulive said:


> try these two location
> 1)Aow\mnt\obb
> 2)Aow\data\media\obb

Click to collapse




no luck.. result is same. its saying resource not available and the game stops.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 23, 2015)

killer_nave said:


> no luck.. result is same. its saying resource not available and the game stops.

Click to collapse



What's the game you're trying?


----------



## EgoMaximus (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone else having issues installing Herocraft or Wonder5 Masters ? It says installed but apps dont appear on phone


----------



## killer_nave (Aug 23, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> What's the game you're trying?

Click to collapse



Real cricket 14, fifa 14 and other games with obb files.. all are saying same.


----------



## GoSu2KL (Aug 23, 2015)

Amazing work mate. We need support this project becouse it's simply the future. Big respect!


----------



## userX.x (Aug 23, 2015)

Everywhere it says Lumia 435 can run Windows 10,but i tried 5times to install it and isn't working.It's booting with Microsoft Logo,then those wheels are showing for like 10 seconds and then it shuts down.So my question is,can this work on Windows 8.1? 

PS:if anybody knows another way to get Windows 10 and wants to help me,can send me a message.
Thanks.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 23, 2015)

userX.x said:


> Everywhere it says Lumia 435 can run Windows 10,but i tried 5times to install it and isn't working.It's booting with Microsoft Logo,then those wheels are showing for like 10 seconds and then it shuts down.So my question is,can this work on Windows 8.1?
> 
> PS:if anybody knows another way to get Windows 10 and wants to help me,can send me a message.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



flash with windows phone recovery tool it will get back to 8.1,install insider app ,see about optionnow you will have sysfreespace >300 update to windows 10


----------



## userX.x (Aug 23, 2015)

Tried this, i have 436 on sys free space,still nothing.The phone is spanish and have "Movistar" logo after the Microsoft one when I turn it on on 8.1.When i try with Win. 10 the first thing to show is the Microsoft written text then that blue logo comes above it. So i have like ''Mi" then that blue logo then "oft" on the same screen.Then the wheels are spinning and then it shuts down.Maybe the carrier "Movistar" didn't allow it.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




raghulive said:


> flash with windows phone recovery tool it will get back to 8.1,install insider app ,see about optionnow you will have sysfreespace >300 update to windows 10

Click to collapse



Tried this, i have 436 on sts free space,still nothing.The phone is spanish and have "Movistar" logo after the Microsoft one when I turn it on on 8.1.When i try with Win. 10 the first thing to show is the Microsoft written text then that blue logo comes above it. So i have like ''Mi" then that blue logo then "oft" on the same screen.Then the wheels are spinning and then it shuts down.Maybe the carrier "Movistar" didn't allow it.


----------



## mmuntean2 (Aug 23, 2015)

greatvova said:


> Do you talk about 930 or 625?

Click to collapse



Lumia 1520. Everything installs fine but when I try to open an app it is showing those messages and a progress bar and do not start any of them


----------



## greatvova (Aug 23, 2015)

What is the best way to install android apps to w10 mobile for now?
Is it compatible for Lumia 625?


----------



## bobyracer2 (Aug 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq8_caHosxQ
ogyoutube on lumia 925 windows 10


----------



## cYbOrG5 (Aug 23, 2015)

i was on method 3. then i WRT to 8.1 and use fast ring again until 10512(i was testing miracast to it since its not working on 10512). upon connection using APKTOW10M, i got error code = 9 on creating session. I tried the mentioned method in case there is error code 9, but i cant get the connection, hence i cannot unregister using the powertool registration. Any thoughts? pointing me to the right direction would be great. (I used APKDeployment.rar and installed ipoverusbinstaller and vcdest_x86)


----------



## Eofdred (Aug 24, 2015)

sometimes my phone randomly resets itself. can we do something that "do not reboot" warning? it hapened once and my phone bricked, no worries tho you can restore it easily  it take pretty darn long time.
or we have to wait for next build?


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 24, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> App data is stored in
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Ah thanks. You're right. That was what I was looking for. How did you copy your data there? I put a shortcut on my SDCard to access C:\ but when i want to copy files I unfortunately can't access the shortcut file to get to C:\


----------



## sintax0r (Aug 24, 2015)

*Lumia 640*

I'm having a hard time figuring this out, I have a Lumia 640 running 1066 and I can't figure out how to enable the developer enhancements, i think that's stopping me because the tool to transfer the APK's is giving me a project astoria error, is there any possible way to manually install the developer enhancements without upgrading to the latest build ? and can i even continue without those ?


----------



## secfincorp (Aug 24, 2015)

how did you get this to work on 640xl not supported?


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 24, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> App data is stored, at least according to what I've found on my phone, in, and I've copied data out of that successfully, but attempts to restore data from a different device have so far resulted in the app crashing.

Click to collapse





Insignificant said:


> Ah thanks. You're right. That was what I was looking for. How did you copy your data there? I put a shortcut on my SDCard to access C:\ but when i want to copy files I unfortunately can't access the shortcut file to get to C:\

Click to collapse



Okay I got it. But unfortunately the app doesn't start anymore. It has to be a permission problem or something. Damn.


----------



## noknok79 (Aug 25, 2015)

wondering if this tool able to run SMS Backup and Restore apk  so we can backup and transfer WP SMS to android.

thanks!


----------



## win10fana (Aug 25, 2015)

sintax0r said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring this out, I have a Lumia 640 running 1066 and I can't figure out how to enable the developer enhancements, i think that's stopping me because the tool to transfer the APK's is giving me a project astoria error, is there any possible way to manually install the developer enhancements without upgrading to the latest build ? and can i even continue without those ?

Click to collapse



I'm facing the same problem on a Lumia 520 masqurading as a Lumia 1520 per the instructions in method 1. I can see there is a aow folder, downgraded to 8.1, checked that the registry says Lumia 1520, my UI is clearly optimized for a much larger screen and am on build 10512 but I keep getting error 14 when I try to use wconnect.


----------



## chatch15117 (Aug 25, 2015)

i get "service cannot be started" when installing the ip over usb service...


----------



## raghulive (Aug 25, 2015)

Insignificant said:


> Ah thanks. You're right. That was what I was looking for. How did you copy your data there? I put a shortcut on my SDCard to access C:\ but when i want to copy files I unfortunately can't access the shortcut file to get to C:\

Click to collapse



copy odd folder to phone memory  ,place this WP_System-Root-shortcut
 from zip in phone root using file explorer,open shortcut it will go to pictured folder ,touch on public folder path on file explorer step by step move back to Aow-path-- folder and paste there,for details check my post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...utorial-how-to-copy-files-android-to-t3178808


----------



## marcin205 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cool  but im wonder can instalacji Windows Store on android Device can na one trying?


----------



## Xt51 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Check it*

Look at the 2nd post in this link. Works wonders.
http://techcat.ca/threads/how-to-in...-on-windows-phone-10-preview-video-guide.164/


----------



## devize (Aug 25, 2015)

Xt51 said:


> Look at the 2nd post in this link. Works wonders.
> http://techcat.ca/threads/how-to-in...-on-windows-phone-10-preview-video-guide.164/

Click to collapse



Do apps that rely on google play services like snapchat work? Can you actually log in?


----------



## raghulive (Aug 25, 2015)

devize said:


> Do apps that rely on google play services like snapchat work? Can you actually log in?

Click to collapse



up to now no body get succeed on Google play store and google play services


----------



## surfing10 (Aug 25, 2015)

anyone here try that guide on the Techcat.ca forum?
If that helps Waze work I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## wian (Aug 25, 2015)

Has anyone tested DraStic DS Emulator? Wonder whether simple mario games are playable with acceptable speed.


----------



## chatch15117 (Aug 26, 2015)

do i need to be running windows 10 or windows 8 on the pc the phone is connected to?


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Fix for [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED]*

Not sure if this was posted already thou but tried to fix [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED] earlier myself when I uninstalled PPSSPP and tried to install it again... 

First you need to be as quick as possible, you'll know in a but later why...

Reboot your phone first, then navigate to C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Packages

then find folders that starts with Aow then it follows your android app id without periods like for example Aoworgppsspp_<random_id_here> . Once you do found it, delete it right away! Deleting it is a bit tricky thou as you cannot delete that folder while it's being used by Astoria. Rebooting your phone delays the Astoria startup (looks like a 3 minute delay after your phone starts or once you open an android app?), and you can delete the folder easily... 

Hope that helps, also, @XDRdaniel you can add this to your thread if it does help some people with [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED] error 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## xXPr0digyXx (Aug 27, 2015)

*Cant install Goggle Play Services?*

I cant get google play services to install, has anyone gotten it to work for  them?


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 27, 2015)

xXPr0digyXx said:


> I cant get google play services to install, has anyone gotten it to work for  them?

Click to collapse



Nobody actually got it working


----------



## JahMayCan (Aug 29, 2015)

cYbOrG5 said:


> i was on method 3. then i WRT to 8.1 and use fast ring again until 10512(i was testing miracast to it since its not working on 10512). upon connection using APKTOW10M, i got error code = 9 on creating session. I tried the mentioned method in case there is error code 9, but i cant get the connection, hence i cannot unregister using the powertool registration. Any thoughts? pointing me to the right direction would be great. (I used APKDeployment.rar and installed ipoverusbinstaller and vcdest_x86)

Click to collapse



Did you verify that ipoverusb service was running?


----------



## Adelaiglesia (Aug 29, 2015)

APKToW10M dev here!

I updated the package with fixes for two issues you had:

- App does not open in certain situations
- Users with certain language settings see the app in Spanish, despite of the system language. Now a language selection option allows you to change the language if the detection fails.

You should uninstall previous versions in control panel to avoid language conflicts.
You can download it searching in google / bing: APKtoW10M foroinsider
(Sorry, i can't post links :laugh You can link to that page so future releases or additions (Like Google Play services auto installing :silly doesn't require to notify the OP.


----------



## headszone1 (Aug 29, 2015)

*error when installing*



Adelaiglesia said:


> APKToW10M dev here!
> 
> I updated the package with fixes for two issues you had:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



error when installing new package warning 4154. window phone ip over usd prerequisite not install i get this error from day and still can fix it can some1 help me ?


----------



## obed69 (Aug 29, 2015)

I have been running a few android apps on my lumia 1520 for a couple of weeks now no problems, but today I noticed that I have Developer mode off and the apps are running just fine I have no idea why. Just thought I should post this.


----------



## duttarocky01 (Aug 30, 2015)

scottyost said:


> I did everything step by step and have all the google apps on the phone but when I try to load any app it say setting things up but the bar never loads then the app force closes idk why

Click to collapse



Yeah, same here. With lumia 730 (w10 build 10512). Waiting for  that video. @ADeltaX :good: . Now this is great job..


----------



## A AJAY (Aug 30, 2015)

*for help*



denisf1981 said:


> uowwww great job, it's works on my lumia 830

Click to collapse



i am need  help you...i am not sure in which build 10166 or 10512 in which build project astoria worked ...
plz reply soon


----------



## killer_nave (Aug 30, 2015)

raghulive said:


> try these two location
> 1)Aow\mnt\obb
> 2)Aow\data\media\obb

Click to collapse



Is there any limitation that apk cannot be installed in SD card?? coz my default app install path is SD card. so the apk get installed in SD. but obb folder im keeping in C:\

now my question is
-do i have to install apk only in phone memory?? then my obb will work..?? 
-or after installing apk in sd card, i have to creat an android folder and can keep the obb folder there??.

Whats the correct procedure. please suggest


----------



## raghulive (Aug 30, 2015)

killer_nave said:


> Is there any limitation that apk cannot be installed in SD card?? coz my default app install path is SD card. so the apk get installed in SD. but obb folder im keeping in C:\
> 
> now my question is
> -do i have to install apk only in phone memory?? then my obb will work..??
> ...

Click to collapse



Even though you deployed in sdcard ,app(apks) data resides in phone memory only,manipulations from memory-card not working now,some times depending on apps(apks )installing on sdcard will result screen will fill with multi colors (bug) then reset is the solution there


----------



## killer_nave (Aug 31, 2015)

raghulive said:


> Even though you deployed in sdcard ,app(apks) data resides in phone memory only,manipulations from memory-card not working now,some times depending on apps(apks )installing on sdcard will result screen will fill with multi colors (bug) then reset is the solution there

Click to collapse



That means i cant run any game with OBB folder copied....


----------



## GregFDZ (Aug 31, 2015)

*Simple way to move obb files*



ngame said:


> No need to have interop unlock
> Only install ES file manager and Advanced Download Manager
> Download file you want and access that file using pure android app .
> Android apps can't acess your files directly but you can use high level windows apps to access android apps files

Click to collapse



Hey dudes! Don't know it "my" solution has been already mentioned; if someone has found the same trick.
In fact, we have just one option to copy: "copy to". That's not really cool because, when you click it, your "C:" link isn't considered as a folder so you can't go this way. Adb push doesn't work either.
So, you just make a shortcut to "C:", as it was said before, then copy your *.obb file to Documents (on the phone). Now go back to your link, go to "C:" with it, then "Data\Users\Public\Documents" and ther it is! click on it > "copy to" and you can go back to perent directories and, after, access to the obb folder! 
Tell me if'm not clear or if you have any questions


----------



## userX.x (Aug 31, 2015)

userX.x said:


> Everywhere it says Lumia 435 can run Windows 10,but i tried 5times to install it and isn't working.It's booting with Microsoft Logo,then those wheels are showing for like 10 seconds and then it shuts down.So my question is,can this work on Windows 8.1?
> 
> PS:if anybody knows another way to get Windows 10 and wants to help me,can send me a message.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Did somebody faced the same problem?


----------



## killer_nave (Aug 31, 2015)

GregFDZ said:


> Hey dudes! Don't know it "my" solution has been already mentioned; if someone has found the same trick.
> In fact, we have just one option to copy: "copy to". That's not really cool because, when you click it, your "C:" link isn't considered as a folder so you can't go this way. Adb push doesn't work either.
> So, you just make a shortcut to "C:", as it was said before, then copy your *.obb file to Documents (on the phone). Now go back to your link, go to "C:" with it, then "Data\Users\Public\Documents" and ther it is! click on it > "copy to" and you can go back to perent directories and, after, access to the obb folder!
> Tell me if'm not clear or if you have any questions

Click to collapse



not clear.. can u plz tell step by step


----------



## raghulive (Sep 1, 2015)

opening shortcut of C is little longer to start copying ,or if you open shortcut of "Data\Users\Public" doesn't work for copying ,you need to go one folder forward then copy works,for east copy start with this shortcut


----------



## bnwg (Sep 1, 2015)

For those who can install android version of whatsapp, I would like to ask how you could get your contact showing within the apps.

For me, there's none showing up even my contacts sync and shows in People


----------



## looknow12 (Sep 1, 2015)

ngame said:


> yes sure .
> uninstall it from windows phone app list !

Click to collapse



I'm successfully installing APK's using the APKTOW10M tool, however no app shows up on the windows phone app list.

I'm in developer mode.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## todarkness (Sep 1, 2015)

this is interesting about astoria.
http://wmpoweruser.com/project-astoria-wishlist/


----------



## x_orange90_x (Sep 2, 2015)

Adelaiglesia said:


> APKToW10M dev here!
> 
> I updated the package with fixes for two issues you had:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I tried using your app last night and couldn't install anything. It would connect with my phone fine, but when I tried to drag and drop an apk into the box it wouldn't work. It shows a little circle with a line through it and will not let me drop the file. I ended up using APKDeployment and that worked perfectly.

Btw, what did you mean by install Google Play services automatically? Is the link in the OP the latest version of your app?


----------



## lalith sai (Sep 2, 2015)

*can you clearly explain step wise .. bcoz im a noob *



karov_mm said:


> This is for newest build!
> 
> 1. After wconnect open CMD and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




pls


----------



## looknow12 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Installation Performed, Check Smartphone - but no app in list*

Any ideas?


----------



## Everlite (Sep 3, 2015)

edit
Another question, can i see the Android directory on my Phone? For example to copy a savegame to the phone?


----------



## adrixop95 (Sep 3, 2015)

What about the Lumia 735? Will it be supported?


----------



## oleks805 (Sep 3, 2015)

try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62519194&postcount=21


----------



## SameerSmash (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone gotten this to work on a 1520 running 10512? I keep getting error code 14 and was wondering if I should roll back to 10166 and see what happens there.


----------



## totalcmdext (Sep 4, 2015)

I have the same error with the Lumia 625 and build 10512


----------



## jrichter (Sep 4, 2015)

I got this working fine for a few days the suddenly I got error 9 all the time. Reinstall apktowin10m did not help. I know that this error is described as a problem with the phone registration but I think its something else. I tried to install apktowin10m on another computer and it works. On the first computer it still gives me error 9 even though it used to work. 
Any ideas? Is there some registry entry that could be deleted or anything else that needs reinstalling?


----------



## KoensSocialLife (Sep 4, 2015)

Just want to know 2 things.

Does it works voor Lumia 1020?
And does Snapchat work on Windows 10 with it?


----------



## venioni (Sep 6, 2015)

oleks805 said:


> try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62519194&postcount=21

Click to collapse



 I make all this but again nothing say error 14 why? LUMIA 735


----------



## Madhubabu Kota (Sep 7, 2015)

*apk to windows phone 10*

I'm using windows 7 professional upgraded to windows 10
I had tried on windows 7
I'm using nokia lumia 730
method 3 used for installing apk to windows phone
installation is not complete error 4140 
wconnect not works


----------



## cYbOrG5 (Sep 7, 2015)

JahMayCan said:


> Did you verify that ipoverusb service was running?

Click to collapse



yes...ipoverusb is running


----------



## raghulive (Sep 7, 2015)

Madhubabu Kota said:


> I'm using windows 7 professional upgraded to windows 10
> I had tried on windows 7
> I'm using nokia lumia 730
> method 3 used for installing apk to windows phone
> ...

Click to collapse



try "    wconnect kill-server       "      at wconnect.exe folder in command-prompt admin ,then pair again, it will work :good:


----------



## tarrrm (Sep 8, 2015)

I am getting error 9 and I also cannot access 'for developer' in settings>for developer on WP10 build  10166.0


----------



## XDRdaniel (Sep 8, 2015)

tarrrm said:


> I am getting error 9 and I also cannot access 'for developer' in settings>for developer on WP10 build  10166.0

Click to collapse



read OP


----------



## bramdal (Sep 8, 2015)

after installing android app in lumia has done, why my screen not responding to used? help me

app: twitter, instagram, coc. iam using lumia 925


----------



## dewcrewboosman (Sep 8, 2015)

I am using 1520 WM10 10512. My issue is it allows me to install, says it installs but doesn't appear in apps. About 20% of those tried actually install for me.
Thanks


----------



## DFVasquez (Sep 8, 2015)

ok I was able to install apps by third method.   simple and easy.  only problem is I rebooted with developer method on.  is there a way for me to undo this without having to hard reset my phone?  do I install apps and then take off developer mode when app installs?


----------



## samienemy (Sep 9, 2015)

*games list*

Hi. What about carnivores ice âge? Someone try if it work?

---------- Post added 09-09-2015 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 08-09-2015 at 11:58 PM ----------

Tes it work

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

So how you installé data obb?


----------



## Spionkuchen (Sep 9, 2015)

I Tried to install some apps which only work with the Google Play service.
Some of them started but the error came up again. Now I tried the Patcher which one of the users post before. The Phone has a black Screen if it is connected to the PC. When you disconnect it is normal again. 

I need help pls


----------



## samienemy (Sep 9, 2015)

*lumia 1020*

Hi.it work on lumia 1020? And  what about game Android carnivores ice âge?


----------



## samienemy (Sep 9, 2015)

I hope someone tell me if it work with lumia 1020?
And thé game of carnivores ice âge + data obb.


----------



## pranav.pradeep007 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lumia 1020 also supported..

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

I have tried COC and es file manager and it works on my lumia 1020...tried installing play services but couldn't.
Unable to signin in COC becoz no play services. otherwise works just fine.:good:


----------



## samienemy (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi.what about thé game with data obb like carnivores ice âge??

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




pranav.pradeep007 said:


> Lumia 1020 also supported..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thinks

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

Games with obb work?


----------



## samienemy (Sep 11, 2015)

Store won t open???


----------



## samienemy (Sep 11, 2015)

No. Carnivores ice âge is my best game wont work.
I install apk and copie data obb but not work.can you help me?


----------



## juvefreaks (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone have try this in lumia 720?
Is it work? Thanks


----------



## samienemy (Sep 14, 2015)

List app and games worked fine fort me on lumia 1020:
-carnivores ice âge
-facebook
-benchmark
-carnivores dinosaures Günter
-eBay
-secret vidéo recorder
-amc sécurité
-clash of clans
....


----------



## GuestK00219 (Sep 14, 2015)

carnivores finaly. i'll be dreaming about them ugh

Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


----------



## halloo13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Please make Apk Support for Lumia 535 ;-(


----------



## zyxw-androidiani (Sep 14, 2015)

will the lumia 640 supported by this tool ? Or microsoft will release an official tool for install apk ??


----------



## samienemy (Sep 14, 2015)

frantisheq said:


> carnivores finaly. i'll be dreaming about them ugh
> 
> Sent from my klte using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only version 1.5.3 and less

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




frantisheq said:


> carnivores finaly. i'll be dreaming about them ugh
> 
> Sent from my klte using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you try it and post here if work with you in any device.i use lumia 1020.

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




frantisheq said:


> carnivores finaly. i'll be dreaming about them ugh
> 
> Sent from my klte using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you try it and post here if work with you in any device.i use lumia 1020.


----------



## giabritsos (Sep 15, 2015)

new build today?will it support more devices?


----------



## vihsalvatore (Sep 15, 2015)

Be aware: On Build 10536 is not possible to use Android apps.
It may be possible by modifying the manifest and adding <DeviceCapability Name = "previewUiComposition" />
Not tested yet here (just my 720 updated... taking to long to update on 930 and 730).
apk.wpxap.com


----------



## kurtooo (Sep 15, 2015)

why is the microsoft lumia 640 xl not supported?
i want coc really really bad


----------



## veisen (Sep 15, 2015)

vihsalvatore said:


> Be aware: On Build 10536 is not possible to use Android apps.
> It may be possible by modifying the manifest and adding <DeviceCapability Name = "previewUiComposition" />
> Not tested yet here (just my 720 updated... taking to long to update on 930 and 730).
> apk.wpxap.com

Click to collapse




not working with the flag


----------



## raghulive (Sep 15, 2015)

there is new tool here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-fix-android-applications-installing-t3202036


----------



## SkySy (Sep 16, 2015)

raghulive said:


> there is new tool here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-fix-android-applications-installing-t3202036

Click to collapse



It works. Thanks!

You can just replace content of connect folder from APKToWin10M tool with content from tools folder from this archive.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Newer Aow files on 10536*

10536 had some updated files on C:\Windows\System32\Aow... Just noticed it when I was trying to run my Android apps installed on my Lumia to see if there are some changes with Astoria, and definitely, there is....




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## giabritsos (Sep 16, 2015)

SkySy said:


> It works. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Where is this connect folder?I cannot find him on my laptops win 10 c storage.


----------



## razr2312 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a Lumia 635 rm-975 i updated to 10536.1004 and jailbreak the device with interop unlock capabilityes and edit the registry with custompfd the following routes: 
PhoneSOCVersion
PhoneMobileOperatorName 
PhoneManufactorModelName 
PhoneModelName

from a lumia 830 and i have the lastest version on wmconnect 201509032256.2 wich is compatible with 10536.1004 but i cant no install apk  give me the same error 14 any thougs or more ideas to install apk on lumia devices 512 mb ram


----------



## Ahmed_hany (Sep 16, 2015)

why the "Aow" files is missing on lumia 640 xl


----------



## BrokeBehavior (Sep 16, 2015)

giabritsos said:


> Where is this connect folder?I cannot find him on my laptops win 10 c storage.

Click to collapse



Right click on the shortcut that the app puts on your desktop and click to "Open file location."

Then just go backwards through the directory until you hit the connect folder. 

For me, it's: C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\AppData\Roaming\APKTOW10M\connect

That said, this method of replacing the files hasn't really helped me.


----------



## BrokeBehavior (Sep 16, 2015)

But does anybody have any advice to get around Error 6? I'm totally stuck at this point.


----------



## varunmewada (Sep 17, 2015)

*issue on my lumia 730*

its not working on my lumia 730 
its installes perfactally but not starting app 
whats reason of that plz any one can fix this plz


----------



## ChickenNugget (Sep 17, 2015)

*Connection problems with Lumia 640 DS*

Apk to Win10 gives me the error 9. With Windows Explorer I can access the storage of the phone and the SD-Card, but the Windows Phone Developer Registration says, that there is no phone connected. I already installed two Android apps three weeks ago and everything worked fine. Since then I made no changes to the phone, just reinstalled Windows 10 on my Laptop. Is there a solution to this problem


----------



## andersrh.arh (Sep 17, 2015)

*Crash on startup*

Great thread.

I have tried your method though. I have pushed apps to my device through network with wconnect and adb. I have tried with Facebook and Snapchat patched with Google Play Services but both crash on startup.
I am running on Windows 10.0.10536.1000 on Nokia Lumia 930.

Do you know any solution?

EDIT: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-fix-android-applications-installing-t3202036

Thank you raghulive


----------



## joaoameixa (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey guys i did all this but when i try to open app, just open and crash 2 sec then.. what can i do? I tried 3 different apks app but no one work :S


----------



## draconoth (Sep 20, 2015)

having a issue I have the htc one m8 and cant get the tool to work as the htc is not set as a valid device in wconnect is there someway to set it as a valid device or white list it in the program


----------



## samienemy (Sep 20, 2015)

Restore to windows phone 8.1.i will wait for official WP 10 come to my lumia 1020.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Sep 20, 2015)

ChickenNugget said:


> Apk to Win10 gives me the error 9. With Windows Explorer I can access the storage of the phone and the SD-Card, but the Windows Phone Developer Registration says, that there is no phone connected. I already installed two Android apps three weeks ago and everything worked fine. Since then I made no changes to the phone, just reinstalled Windows 10 on my Laptop. Is there a solution to this problem

Click to collapse



check the first post. if the solution posted there doesn't help, go to device manager and uninstall drivers below (coresponding to your device), then refresh to let them install automaticaly.


----------



## lilanthe (Sep 20, 2015)

*i have a problem while installing IpOverUsbInstaller*


----------



## samienemy (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi.i ask in official WP 10 how we can install apk?
Or it will be in market So easy??


----------



## samienemy (Sep 20, 2015)

What about data obb??


----------



## Darrian (Sep 21, 2015)

"adb push com.whatever\whateverdata.obb /sdcard/Android/obb/com.whatever/whateverdata.obb"
or
"adb push com.whatever\whateverdata.obb /sdcard/whateverdata.obb" and use a file manager (I recommend Cabinet because I know it works; many file managers crash on startup) and manually create the directory in Android/obb and copy/move the obb file from the storage root
or
Install Airdroid and create the appropriate folder in Android/obb and copy the data through your web browser.  You can get the apk from 1mobile.  If it's not the latest version just ignore the prompt that there is a newer version available; it will still work.  This is probably the easiest way if you're not good with the command line.


----------



## toddyjm (Sep 21, 2015)

* Method 4 works in the new build 10536 ? : confuso:*


----------



## siddhant97072 (Sep 21, 2015)

*ADVAPI32.dll*

hello sir

i am getting this error

wconnect.exe-entry point not found


*Method 2 (new, noob-proof) *



        1. Download the files here and extract them anywhere
2. Install "*IpOverUsbInstaller*" and "*vcredist_x86*"
2. Run "APKDeployment.exe"
3. On your phone go to "Settings/Update & Security/For developers" and enable "Developer mode" and "Device discovery" then press "Pair"
4. Connect your phone to USB, insert the code you got earlier from your phone, into APKDeployment app, then press pair. Your phone should appear as "emulator_555x on USB"
5. Now that you're paired, you can simply drag .apk's into the application then choose to deploy all.
    


*Method 3 (even simpler)*
*


        1. Download the package from here and install it.
2. Follow app instructions.
    
*

*Method 4*



*Install APKtoWin10m
Download Windows Bridge
On your pc go to "C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\APKTOW10M\connect" then extract the "Windows bridge" contents there. When asked, replace all files.
That's it, the tool should be fixed.
Credits go to @alb3530.
*




*B. VERY IMPORTANT!*
*1. Do not disconnect the device while an apk is installing. 

2. Do not reboot while your phone has Developer Mode Activated*.




*C. Errors you might encounter and how to fix them.*
*1. Status 9 - connection problem*



*If this happens, unregister you device using "Windows Phone Developper Registration 8.1", tool provided alongside Windows Phone 8.1 SDK, or download the lite version from here.Afterwards you will be able to access Developer settings again. Or Hard reset, your choice.
If the method above did not help, another fix is to go to device manager and uninstall these drivers [(coresponding to your device) also delete them if asked] then refresh, and let Windows reinstall them.




*



*2. Status 14 - device not supported*



*Either your device is unsupported or you haven't installed "Developer Enhacements" update
To install Developer enhacements update, install Windows Insider from Store and Enroll, then check phone updates. It should show up there.*


*3. Developer menu crashes, wconnect app hangs*



*If this happens, unregister you device using "Windows Phone Developper Registration 8.1", tool provided alongside Windows Phone 8.1 SDK, or download the lite version from here.Afterwards you will be able to access Developer settings again. Or Hard reset, your choice.*


*4. Notification toggles flashing*
*


        Just reboot, but remember to disable Developer Mode first.
    
*


[/CENTER]
Source[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## XDRdaniel (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## pianoplayer2015 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Error*

I get this error message after installing an apk file, the previous apk files installed without error.

C:\Users\Guylamar2006\Desktop\wconnect\platform-tools>adb install pof.apk
194 KB/s (18663101 bytes in 93.750s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/pof.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147009263)]


----------



## shivamsingh02 (Sep 22, 2015)

*640Xl*

CAn I install it in 640XL?


----------



## samienemy (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi.
I want to ask when windows phone 10 official arrive.how we do to install apk+obb?..from market direct or like preview we must do all steps...


----------



## davjan (Sep 22, 2015)

samienemy said:


> Hi.
> I want to ask when windows phone 10 official arrive.how we do to install apk+obb?..from market direct or like preview we must do all steps...

Click to collapse





Nobody knows i guess


----------



## BrokeBehavior (Sep 22, 2015)

When I tried the Windows Bridge method, it presents a new issue.

Once I open the app, it claims my device is already connected. This happens even if the phone is unplugged and turned off from the get go.


----------



## samienemy (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi.
Can anyone try thé game of carnivores ice âge please?


----------



## Wind Dancer (Sep 22, 2015)

*Warning 4154*

I get this error when installing using the new method warning 4154, ip over usb prerequisite not installed.
I followed the directions, did I miss something?  Or am I being stupid, and it's something obvious.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## BrokeBehavior (Sep 22, 2015)

Wind Dancer said:


> I get this error when installing using the new method warning 4154, ip over usb prerequisite not installed.
> I followed the directions, did I miss something?  Or am I being stupid, and it's something obvious.
> Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



Are you using Windows 7? I got a similar error when trying to do this on Windows 7.


----------



## omeniel (Sep 23, 2015)

*apps won't start*

unfortunately all apps won't start. 
They start en stop emediatly. in older builds they did work.
The procedure works perfectly btw, so i get no error installing them, but they never start.
Any Idea?


----------



## andersrh.arh (Sep 23, 2015)

*Cobalt's Play Store*

Has anyone of you tried Cobalt's Play Store for Blackberry on Windows 10 Mobile?

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




omeniel said:


> unfortunately all apps won't start.
> They start en stop emediatly. in older builds they did work.
> The procedure works perfectly btw, so i get no error installing them, but they never start.
> Any Idea?

Click to collapse



Have you used this new version of wconnect: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-fix-android-applications-installing-t3202036 ?


----------



## omeniel (Sep 23, 2015)

andersrh.arh said:


> Has anyone of you tried Cobalt's Play Store for Blackberry on Windows 10 Mobile?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



____

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

unfortunately all apps won't start. 
 They start en stop emediatly. in older builds they did work.
 The procedure works perfectly btw, so i get no error installing them, but they never start.
 Any Idea?

I did use the latest Wconnect.

couldn't reply so I send this again. sorry.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Sep 23, 2015)

BrokeBehavior said:


> Are you using Windows 7? I got a similar error when trying to do this on Windows 7.

Click to collapse



Yes, I am


----------



## vossik (Sep 23, 2015)

Guys what will happen when i close the APKTOWIN10M? I tried to install Snapchat on my Lumia 820 but it's installing for like 3 hours and nothing happened yet at all...


----------



## omeniel (Sep 24, 2015)

*how do you navigate toe that location?*



mrchezco1995 said:


> Not sure if this was posted already thou but tried to fix [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED] earlier myself when I uninstalled PPSSPP and tried to install it again...
> 
> First you need to be as quick as possible, you'll know in a but later why...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you navigate to that location?


----------



## samienemy (Sep 24, 2015)

Carnivores ice âge work?


----------



## System322 (Sep 27, 2015)

*help please*

Dear SIrs,
I tried to understan all comments to this topic, but it seems that for me nothing works.
I have a supported Lumia 830. I registered into Insider program, downloaded the relevant app, than install Win10 Insider Preview,
than change the phone into developer mode and enable to find the device, but no "Developer Enhanchement Update"
but I have error 14 (my devices is not supported) but it is a Lumia 830... Do you have any idea?
I really need to install an android app, and now I almost give up
Anyboday any help what should is do?
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## [email protected]@vo (Sep 28, 2015)

System322 said:


> Dear SIrs,
> I tried to understan all comments to this topic, but it seems that for me nothing works.
> I have a supported Lumia 830. I registered into Insider program, downloaded the relevant app, than install Win10 Insider Preview,
> than change the phone into developer mode and enable to find the device, but no "Developer Enhanchement Update"
> ...

Click to collapse



I am having the same problem. I have a Lumia 929 with build 15036 installed. I also have insider preview installed along with the developer enhancements. I am using the APKtoWIN10M tool. The problem is that Every time I try to connect to the phone I get error code 14.  Any ideas?


----------



## SketchSlayer (Sep 28, 2015)

It works as far as installing the apks for me but when launching any apk (both those listed as giving error codes and those listed as running fine) it will crash in a second or two.
Running a 635 1GB.

The crash seems to be related to the computer I was installing em through...
Now I'm wondering can ya get apks that req data files to run on windows phone 10?
At present the placement of the data files seem to at least require a dif location to where it would on droid if it's even possible to run em


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 28, 2015)

*Edit : * Oups. Bad forum.


----------



## samienemy (Sep 28, 2015)

Is thé game if carnivores ice âge work?


----------



## sterankin (Sep 28, 2015)

Folks I have a Lumia 735 - it it not in the device supported list, so I get the error code = 14 error.

Is there a way round this?  Any ideas why the 735 is not supported?


----------



## jefff (Sep 29, 2015)

[email protected]@vo said:


> I am having the same problem. I have a Lumia 929 with build 15036 installed. I also have insider preview installed along with the developer enhancements. I am using the APKtoWIN10M tool. The problem is that Every time I try to connect to the phone I get error code 14.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



And I have same problem too. Lumia 820 , v. 10.0.10536.1004. I done all instructions read in the forum but can't connect - error code 14. I'm also not sure about Developer Enhancement Update. At the moment I haven't any updates.
Please help us


----------



## mavvie (Sep 29, 2015)

jefff said:


> And I have same problem too. Lumia 820 , v. 10.0.10536.1004. I done all instructions read in the forum but can't connect - error code 14. I'm also not sure about Developer Enhancement Update. At the moment I haven't any updates.
> Please help us

Click to collapse



Nearly the same problem for me. I have a Lumia 930 CV NL. The 930 should be a supported model.
I had the "Can't boot Astoria platform" message. Then updated the wconnect and now it's "Can't boot Windows Bridge for Android Platform". But still an error 14.
Things I already tried:

Setting Region to US
Setting language to English (US)
Doing both previous together
Hard reset (not fun, but that's the risk of experimenting on a daily driver)
If anyone has any insight into making Astoria/Windows Bridge boot, I would be very happy

-edit-

I have been browsing around on my phone and "C:\data\users\DefApps\AppData\Local\Aow" contains 4 folders: "cache", "data", "mnt" and "RootFS", but all folders are empty.
The size of the Aow folder is also 0 bytes, where I hear other people about a 100 MB folder.
I'm on OS version 10.0.10536.1004 and I'm not getting any more updates


----------



## BixMan (Sep 29, 2015)

mavvie said:


> Nearly the same problem for me. I have a Lumia 930 CV NL. The 930 should be a supported model.
> I had the "Can't boot Astoria platform" message. Then updated the wconnect and now it's "Can't boot Windows Bridge for Android Platform". But still an error 14.
> Things I already tried:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem....Help us please....


----------



## looknow12 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Different Problems*

Running 10.0.10536.1004

1) Installing using APM.  Drag and Drop APK and click install...the green bar moves for ever and never completes.
2) Or any existing app gets "Setting things up" and "Still working on it" and "Almost there" but never runs.

Regarding #2 sometimes I get lucky and the app runs.  But more frequently it shows these messages,


----------



## sterankin (Sep 29, 2015)

sterankin said:


> Folks I have a Lumia 735 - it it not in the device supported list, so I get the error code = 14 error.
> 
> Is there a way round this?  Any ideas why the 735 is not supported?

Click to collapse



Folks - is it at all possible to install an APK on a Nokia Lumia 735?  If not could someone let me know so I can give up my quest...

Thanks


----------



## KyleStilkey (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm having issues with the Keyboard not showing up at all, so I'm unable to use any apps.


----------



## mavvie (Sep 30, 2015)

I found a Lumia 920 (CV UK) to experiment with. Sadly this one also could not boot Windows Bridge for Android Platform.
My hypothesis: Going from 8.1 straight to 10536 does not install the bridge correctly.
Currently I'm testing this out. 
First step: Hard reset on the 920 after installing 10536. Start fresh with the phone, so not restoring any settings from other phones. Still no Windows Bridge for Android Platform.
Next step: Phone Recovery tool back to 8.1, don't do a restore of any phone. Then resubbing to Windows Insider and going back to 10536. The phone is now on Lumia Cyan and installing any updates it gets.

Just for info, anyone that has 10536 and doesn't get any more updates and gets an error 14, did you come straight from 8.1?


----------



## System322 (Sep 30, 2015)

mavvie said:


> I found a Lumia 920 (CV UK) to experiment with. Sadly this one also could not boot Windows Bridge for Android Platform.
> My hypothesis: Going from 8.1 straight to 10536 does not install the bridge correctly.
> Currently I'm testing this out.
> First step: Hard reset on the 920 after installing 10536. Start fresh with the phone, so not restoring any settings from other phones. Still no Windows Bridge for Android Platform.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I tried with my Lumia 830, directly from an empty and clean wp 8.1, I installed 10536, but without any succes.
I tried also these steps in this topic, with modification of registry and change my phone numbers but no succes as well...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...e/run-windows-bridge-android-astoria-t3206325


----------



## Bnjalal (Sep 30, 2015)

reposting this in hopes of helping anyone (3rd repost)
@System322 @mavvie 

OK, just wanted to share my experience, first of all thanks to everyone who contributed in making this work, second of all, please allow me to explain what exactly happened on my side.
My device is nokia lumia 1520, so its supported, followed this thread and another one but error 14/9/13 were all over the place. its a long story (its my fourth try btw) but at the end of the day, you need to upgrade to 10166, to get that I had to sign in with the ((((((slow channel)))))) in windows insider after registering/unlocking my device using  windows developer tool sdk 8.1 (or whatever its name was), and that was it. 
My mistake was upgrading through the fast channel, my first apk was deployed(wont state the name as it will be a violation in regard to XDA's rules) using APKTOW10M using a/an usb connection. I am not in a hurry in trying each and every apk out there because my other device is a nexus but God how nice, reliable and durable battery life those nokias have. (english is my second language so .......)

good luck ladies and gentlemen


----------



## mavvie (Sep 30, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> reposting this in hopes of helping anyone (3rd repost)
> @System322 @mavvie
> 
> OK, just wanted to share my experience, first of all thanks to everyone who contributed in making this work, second of all, please allow me to explain what exactly happened on my side.
> ...

Click to collapse



Very very helpful, I was wondering how to get a lower build number without doing crazy crazy stuff, but slow ring. d0h.
Currently it's installing 10536 via fast ring, and i'm going to sport, but if it doesn't work when I come back home, I'll certainly go back to 8.1, sub in to slow ring and try it out and of course report back.


----------



## Laquox (Sep 30, 2015)

XDRdaniel said:


> *B. VERY IMPORTANT!*
> *1. Do not disconnect the device while an apk is installing.
> 
> 2. Do not reboot while your phone has Developer Mode Activated*.

Click to collapse



What does this do? I've searched through this thread and no responses to what happens when you do this. From my own testing disconnecting while an APK is stuck installing doesn't seem to do any harm. So what exactly happens if we do this?


----------



## spartan81 (Sep 30, 2015)

*internet problem....*

hi, I have a Lumia 1520 and I can deploy apk with no problem. I do encounter a problem with an error .... 

"The app cannot connect to internet. check your phones internet connection" 

the internet is working fine on my phone.

anyone else encounter this problem??


----------



## Darrian (Oct 1, 2015)

Laquox said:


> What does this do? I've searched through this thread and no responses to what happens when you do this. From my own testing disconnecting while an APK is stuck installing doesn't seem to do any harm. So what exactly happens if we do this?

Click to collapse



Not much if you are running the latest fast ring build.  On the last build it caused some weird glitches, you couldn't install any more apks, but it could be fixed by using the Windows Phone 8.1 development tools to unregister your phone as a developer device.


----------



## Laquox (Oct 1, 2015)

Darrian said:


> Not much if you are running the latest fast ring build.

Click to collapse



 Ok I am running latest fast build and by accident left the developer mode on shortly after posting this. No ill effects.


----------



## kwanice (Oct 1, 2015)

hey,
i dont find thread about that, we install apk via developper mode on windows 10 mobile....
Why it's not possible on windows 10 Desktop ?

thanks for reply


----------



## mavvie (Oct 1, 2015)

After the reset to 8.1 and straight install to 10536 on fast for the second time, still no go for Windows Bridge for Android Platform.

Yesterday I then reset my 920 to 8.1 again and tried subbing to the slow ring, but the phone refused to download anything. 1 hour later it suddenly started installing 8.1 update 2, so i guess MS was busy with other updates.

This morning I managed to get to 10166 on slow ring and :victory: Windows Bridge for Android Platform boots! :victory:

Now I'm resubbing to fast ring to get back to 10536 to prevent stuff like the blinking notifications bug when rebooting. If I run into problems I'll post back, but if there's no post, all is working fine.


----------



## BixMan (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello, I try this solution and I go back to tell you the result (sorry i dont speack english...)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481


EDIT:
It's OKAY ! Thank you


----------



## System322 (Oct 1, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> reposting this in hopes of helping anyone (3rd repost)
> @System322 @mavvie
> 
> OK, just wanted to share my experience, first of all thanks to everyone who contributed in making this work, second of all, please allow me to explain what exactly happened on my side.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, thank you very much, it works I choosed the slow chanel, and installed 10166 and now I can install apks
but unfortunately it dosent solve my problem, because I have a alcatel onetouch watch, I managed to install the application but when the program would like to search bluetoth devices, it's shut down.... so I cannot pair my watch with windows phone... however thanks the help!


----------



## Bnjalal (Oct 1, 2015)

System322 said:


> Thank you, thank you very much, it works I choosed the slow chanel, and installed 10166 and now I can install apks
> but unfortunately it dosent solve my problem, because I have a alcatel onetouch watch, I managed to install the application but when the program would like to search bluetoth devices, it's shut down.... so I cannot pair my watch with windows phone... however thanks the help!

Click to collapse



Glad it worked out ! well about connectivity, Im hoping someone manages to install Google's framework, I dont have a watch but I cant download through android nor can I sign in using google accounts


----------



## Terrigno (Oct 3, 2015)

I take it that this does not work on the Lumia 640XL?


----------



## vossik (Oct 3, 2015)

Boys when i try to install Google Play Services it tells me everytime after unpacking "waiting for device"... I can install any other app but i can't install GP Services... What i can do with that?


----------



## ZmisiS (Oct 4, 2015)

Will there be this in a future and for Lumia 735?


----------



## LagSeeN (Oct 5, 2015)

Lumia 1520 Build 10536 not work
get code 14


----------



## Daegalus (Oct 5, 2015)

Has anyone tried these 2 on the WP? It might allow us to use a lot more apps:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-microg-gmscore-floss-play-services-t3217616
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-g-unifiednlp-floss-wi-fi-cell-tower-t2991544

I am currently waiting to get home to downgrade to 8.1 upgrade to slow ring, then to fast ring. I missing Astoria due to Fast ring direct. Thanks for the info, i spent an hour trying to get it to work to no avail.


----------



## harshi1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Help*

I know this is kind of random, but i really need some help. I have successfully ported ppsspp and nds4droid(big emulator fan) to my lumia 640 lte, and both are working pretty good, well i can't say that because... I CANT OPEN MY DAMN POKEMON GAME ON NDS 4DROID! srry guys im frustrated, but when i open nds4droid it opens it's own file explorer to choose the game to play. But it shows the android subsystem files like android, alarms, etc. How do i copy the nds file from my windows phone files to the android subsystem, the only way to access the subsystem is through a shortcut and i have it, but i can't copy a file through the shortcut, u guys understand my problem? I would be very thankful if u guys could help me, thank u very much!


----------



## davjan (Oct 6, 2015)

harshi1 said:


> I know this is kind of random, but i really need some help. I have successfully ported ppsspp and nds4droid(big emulator fan) to my lumia 640 lte, and both are working pretty good, well i can't say that because... I CANT OPEN MY DAMN POKEMON GAME ON NDS 4DROID! srry guys im frustrated, but when i open nds4droid it opens it's own file explorer to choose the game to play. But it shows the android subsystem files like android, alarms, etc. How do i copy the nds file from my windows phone files to the android subsystem, the only way to access the subsystem is through a shortcut and i have it, but i can't copy a file through the shortcut, u guys understand my problem? I would be very thankful if u guys could help me, thank u very much!

Click to collapse





Use adb to push your files to Andoid


----------



## harshi1 (Oct 6, 2015)

davjan said:


> Use adb to push your files to Andoid

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks I'm gonna try that, I'm really sorry to interrupt u guys like that, I'm stupid lol.


----------



## samienemy (Oct 6, 2015)

harshi1 said:


> Ok, thanks I'm gonna try that, I'm really sorry to interrupt u guys like that, I'm stupid lol.

Click to collapse



I use es explorer to transfer obb file so i thinks work also for trnsfer roms..


----------



## 3353 (Oct 6, 2015)

I read that Microsoft patched this ?? 
If not does it work on lumia 535


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 6, 2015)

So, does this actually work for anyone?  I have been trying to find an A to Z walkthrough but one doesn't seem to exist.  If I could get hangouts going on my windows phone I would switch to windows phone for a daily driver.  Thus far, all I was able to get going was google maps, and it never loaded the actual map, just the UI for it.


----------



## martiengrandia (Oct 7, 2015)

Here the same problem, error 14 on 1520 during wconnect.
Have somone a idea what's wrong here? I am useing the latest WM10 build 10.0.10536.1004


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 7, 2015)

martiengrandia said:


> Here the same problem, error 14 on 1520 during wconnect.
> Have somone a idea what's wrong here? I am useing the latest WM10 build 10.0.10536.1004

Click to collapse



error 14 is unsupported.  Did you go straight from 8.1 to 10536?  If so, you don't have astoria.  You can install it with this guide; http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481


----------



## kulk21 (Oct 7, 2015)

i have lumia 920 updated from 8.1 to 10 last night fast version, also i get error 14 astoria thingy it says that mesage is when phone isnt suprted but i saw lumia 920 on the list. any sugestions what to do. sry for bad end. GL to all who have same problems ^^


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 7, 2015)

kulk21 said:


> i have lumia 920 updated from 8.1 to 10 last night fast version, also i get error 14 astoria thingy it says that mesage is when phone isnt suprted but i saw lumia 920 on the list. any sugestions what to do. sry for bad end. GL to all who have same problems ^^

Click to collapse



You probably used the fast ring.  It won't install Astoria.  You need to go slow ring, update, then fast ring.  Follow this guide to install Astoria from your current build; http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...kages-t3214481


----------



## kulk21 (Oct 7, 2015)

i get not found 404 eror from link. so i dont need to  downgrade and upgrade again?


----------



## Asik630 (Oct 8, 2015)

*problem in insatlling Ip over usb*



Abdulrazak_Kh said:


> anyone tried Sniper: Hitman ?

Click to collapse



Service Windows Phone IP over USB Transport(IP over usbSvc) Failed to start..verify that you hav sufficient privileges to start system Services..pls fix this...And am getting same error when try to install APKtoW10.exe pls fix this..all the four methods not working for me pls fix :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## GAMELASTER (Oct 8, 2015)

I have Lumia 820 with newest fast insider. For sample, when i deploy a Messenger.apk, its only launch and crash. After reboot of phone its says to little wait etc, but anyway after while its crash. What to do?

P.S. Sorry to writing a topic too.


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 9, 2015)

souma_rox said:


> Use this tool to patch apps with google play services and install them on your phone........ Have Fun
> 
> HIT THANKS IF I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Can I do this on WP 8.1 ?

If I cant, please guide me somewhere where that is possible...:good:


----------



## Lu10ntDn (Oct 9, 2015)

*watch out for overheating*

I'm writing this in case it helps anybody else out. When first activating Windows Insider and trying the Fast Ring to patch my Lumia Icon, it got only about 3/4 of the way through the "gears update" before I saw a low battery signal for about 10 seconds and then my phone went into the endless reboot/gears update cycle.

I was thoroughly confused because the phone was plugged in.  That is, until I felt the phone itself.  It was burning up and I began to wonder if maybe the phone update failure was because the phone got too hot (I've known how other electronics don't perform well in super-heated conditions).  

I took a chance and unplugged my phone (which stopped the constant rebooting), grabbed a Ziploc sandwich bag and filled it with ice, and put the phone (with back cover left on) directly on the bag of ice for a few minutes.  Then, I plugged it back in (to my PC) and reset my phone using the Windows Device Recovery tool, admittedly taking a risk when it said my battery was very low, but trying it anyway.  Once the initial reset was finished and the phone had cooled completely due to the ice underneath, I noticed that my battery indicator was actually at full power!  This clinched it for me that the issue had been heat-related. 

I then re-actived Windows Insider and loaded the same Fast Ring I had tried before, this time without any issues whatsoever.  I've also since done it with the Slow Ring since I didn't know about the lack of Astoria in the Fast Ring until reading this post and when using ice in a plastic bag as a direct coolant underneath, I've had no more issues with phone updates.

FWIW,
-Dan


----------



## secfincorp (Oct 9, 2015)

This now works on my Lumia 640 dual sim, I installed the cab files manually from the link earlier in this post. I am on the newest win10 preview, folled directions and it works like a charm. I really only wanted to do this for a few apps i really use alot. Most of them worked. Watchville updates stories but needs google services installed to use the clock feature. Starbucks, Amazon Prime Music,Golf channnel, Verizon Fios, and a few others. 
Does anyone know if Google Services can be installed alone or in a package?


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 9, 2015)

I installed google voice, and now I am getting this [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147467260)] now every time I try and install an APK. I have rebooted, disabled/enabled dev mode, etc. Any idea what happened?


----------



## kulk21 (Oct 9, 2015)

damit i instaled slow version and now i get eror 9 usb error anyone can help?


----------



## FearL0rd (Oct 10, 2015)

looknow12 said:


> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I have the same. did you find a solution?

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Installation Performed, Check Smartphone - but I cant find in my app list. Could you please help me?


----------



## kulk21 (Oct 10, 2015)

when i try to drag apk to sqare insed program i cant i finaly conected and everything now i cant instal any ideas?


----------



## ThePumaRanger (Oct 10, 2015)

*error 9 fix*



FearL0rd said:


> I have the same. did you find a solution?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------
> 
> Installation Performed, Check Smartphone - but I cant find in my app list. Could you please help me?

Click to collapse



->>>>>>> Try to deinstall IpOverUsbSvc and reinstall it


----------



## ikermadrid (Oct 10, 2015)

same issue here

 Installation Performed, Check Smartphone - but not in app list...

Tried to reinstall ipOverUsbSvc and same result...

(Lumia 925)

forget it:

I was trying to install Garmin Smartphone link apk, with APKtoW10M say that install was ok. I try to install running manually wconnect and adb and installation fails with Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_MISSING_SHARED_LIBRARY] error.  I guess that Garmin uses google services apk and will not be possible to import it...


----------



## isadiz (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi there. Is 640 lte working with this?


----------



## Maximowic (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey guys, i´m using Windows 10 on my Notebook and Windows 10 (Build 10536) on my Lumia 930. I try to install some Android APK on my Phone trough APKtoW10M from Microsoftinsiders.es. All the procedure works with out problems and at the end of the APK installation i get a message all installed check your phone...but then i cant see the App in my List on my Lumia. 

Do some one got an fix for this problem?

P.S. i tryed to reinstall all the Apps on my Notebook, IpOverUsbInstaller and all the other stuff


----------



## Yusuf53 (Oct 12, 2015)

Maximowic said:


> Hey guys, i´m using Windows 10 on my Notebook and Windows 10 (Build 10536) on my Lumia 930. I try to install some Android APK on my Phone trough APKtoW10M from Microsoftinsiders.es. All the procedure works with out problems and at the end of the APK installation i get a message all installed check your phone...but then i cant see the App in my List on my Lumia.
> 
> Do some one got an fix for this problem?
> 
> P.S. i tryed to reinstall all the Apps on my Notebook, IpOverUsbInstaller and all the other stuff

Click to collapse



same problem


----------



## pelopidass (Oct 12, 2015)

Is Facebook Messenger working with chat heads?


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 12, 2015)

souma_rox said:


> Use this tool to patch apps with google play services and install them on your phone........ Have Fun
> 
> HIT THANKS IF I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



What should I do...Java is installed on my system....


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 12, 2015)

Opus Dei said:


> What should I do...Java is installed on my system....

Click to collapse



Ok I use APKTOW10M. Perfect on Lumia 640 LTE...


----------



## terroar2u (Oct 13, 2015)

I am willing to pay someone who can use teamviewer or some other program to install a few apps on my phone ... Why you ask? No mentioned methods worked for me at all .... Also this would be awesome if this can be made to work in linux! Any whooo let me know if anyone is suitable for the task ... If it works youll get paid in paypal


----------



## Armi_2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi all,
Could you please look on support for 512MB RAM devices like my NOKIA Lumia 720.
I tried with APK to Win 10M application, but error 14(device not supported).
Thanks for your precious Work anyways...


----------



## crowjob (Oct 15, 2015)

terroar2u said:


> I am willing to pay someone who can use teamviewer or some other program to install a few apps on my phone ... Why you ask? No mentioned methods worked for me at all .... Also this would be awesome if this can be made to work in linux! Any whooo let me know if anyone is suitable for the task ... If it works youll get paid in paypal

Click to collapse



I don't mind assisting, but I'm not going to charge you for it.  Just pm me what device you're using, what OS your desktop is running, and what apps you want to run.  We'll get everything working if everything is supported.


----------



## ld9828 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,
installing APKs worked great so far, but after updating to build 10549 I can't connect using wconnect. Receiving error 18 and 8. I performed a hard reset and reinstalled windows insider app again. But no luck so far. 
Does anyone else has the same problem or any suggestions how to fix it?


----------



## Marocco2 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok. The Astoria platform has been updated. We need fix it.


----------



## ThePumaRanger (Oct 15, 2015)

*i will help you anytime*

hey mate

Send me an email if u want. I can help you at any time  [email protected] 
cya maybe (i don't need any money bro)



terroar2u said:


> I am willing to pay someone who can use teamviewer or some other program to install a few apps on my phone ... Why you ask? No mentioned methods worked for me at all .... Also this would be awesome if this can be made to work in linux! Any whooo let me know if anyone is suitable for the task ... If it works youll get paid in paypal

Click to collapse


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 15, 2015)

Are we sure 10549 even has astoria?  10536 didn't when coming straight from 8.1, and direct form 8.1 is the only way to 10549. @ld9298 did you try installing the astoria packages manually?


----------



## ld9828 (Oct 15, 2015)

loudog3114 said:


> Are we sure 10549 even has astoria?  10536 didn't when coming straight from 8.1, and direct form 8.1 is the only way to 10549. @ld9298 did you try installing the astoria packages manually?

Click to collapse



Haven't tried to install it manually yet, hopefully I have time to try it after work.


----------



## Andreigr (Oct 16, 2015)

In the new build 10549 there is no support Astoria for Lumia 1020 - error code 14. Are there ways to fix that?


----------



## stephb4 (Oct 16, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> In the new build 10549 there is no support Astoria for Lumia 1020 - error code 14. Are there ways to fix that?

Click to collapse



 Same thing here ! error code 14 with the new build 10549.


----------



## terroar2u (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you everybody!!! I will get back to yall in the evening hopefully if i dont pass out (10/16/15)... Heres my info 
Lumia 1520 att
Running windows phone 10
My pc is running windows 7


----------



## raghulive (Oct 16, 2015)

stephb4 said:


> Same thing here ! error code 14 with the new build 10549.

Click to collapse



project Astoria missing in this 10549 update,need to download aow manually,it may not work properly


----------



## doublespaces (Oct 16, 2015)

Code 14 would not go away on my L920 until I went back to 8.1, installed preview app slow ring, updated to denim and various other updates along the way to 10166. Then I let it sit all night and tried in the morning for the first time and it connected first try.


----------



## AriesTruong (Oct 16, 2015)

raghulive said:


> project Astoria missing in this 10549 update,need to download aow manually,it may not work properly

Click to collapse




Do you know how to install manual and where we get it?


----------



## shivamsingh02 (Oct 16, 2015)

When will it support 640 XL?


----------



## DLS123 (Oct 16, 2015)

loudog3114 said:


> Are we sure 10549 even has astoria?  10536 didn't when coming straight from 8.1, and direct form 8.1 is the only way to 10549. @ld9298 did you try installing the astoria packages manually?

Click to collapse



Are you sure 10536 didn't have astoria? I have it on my 830 after updating from 8.1 straight to 10536.004.


----------



## jm991 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi,

I got an error from the application that "Your pairing code was not accepted by the device. Error code = 6"

Any other options besides uninstalling the drivers in Device Manager and unregistering the phone and reregistering?


----------



## FearL0rd (Oct 16, 2015)

same error here


----------



## raghulive (Oct 17, 2015)

AriesTruong said:


> Do you know how to install manual and where we get it?

Click to collapse



it need 4.8 gb tool and cab file ,even thats also not working ,need to wait for next build 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481


----------



## Liam9512 (Oct 17, 2015)

same error with 10549 here also on Lumia 830


----------



## bhudcser (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've seen a lot of question about the problems of installing IpOverUsbInstaller.msi in this topic but I can't see any solution.
The problem is the following:
*Service "windows phone ip over usb transport (ipoverusbsvc)' (ipoverusbsvc) failed to start. Verify that you have sufficient privileges to start system services" *

Same error on Windows 7 x86, x64 and Windows 10 x64

Could you please help me to resolve this error?
Do I need to register a developer account?


----------



## Archash (Oct 17, 2015)

*apk install*

hii daniel , bro i m using windows 10 preview 10549 on my mobile lumia 630. and i want to install android apps on my phone. so plzz can u help me with this. i am using windows 8.1 on my computer. and one more thing i just tried to install some apks on my lumia 630 and there was succes for me while connecting my mobile with the software. so plzz help me bro...


----------



## cylent (Oct 17, 2015)

AmGaD-SaLaH said:


> Not working for me here
> 1320
> 640xl

Click to collapse



didnt work for me either


----------



## s0619212 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Nokia Lumia 635*

I have Nokia Lumia 635 ( 512 MB RAM), is 1 GB RAM for Lumia 635 absolute necessary? I tried the tool , keeps giving error  " There was problem in booting Astoria platform"?


----------



## Ruwin (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey there!

Do you guys know how should one trigger the Developer Enhancements update on a lumia 930 updated to the latest W10M insider build? I keep receiving the Error code 14 when using the APKtoWin10M application. I've seen somewhere that a hard reset is required, but I would really like to keep my phone in the current state so I don't lose all my settings.

Thanks!


----------



## 2390 (Oct 21, 2015)

Does project Astoria work on the latest build?


----------



## dragon_76 (Oct 21, 2015)

2390 said:


> Does project Astoria work on the latest build?

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## raghulive (Oct 21, 2015)

we hope 10175 update will get back Astoria back


----------



## DejectedAngel (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm considering buying a windows phone, but first, could someone please test Final Fantasy: Record Keeper and tell me if it works?  Pretty please?


----------



## jsards (Oct 23, 2015)

*Latest W10M build*

Hi, I'm running the latest W10M build (10572) I tried method 1  and whenever I input the pin number it gives me an error = 14. My device is a Lumia 830 which says that is compatible, I already enrolled on Windows Insider (Fast Ring) and phone updates says my phone is up to date. Is there any problem with the build that stops my phone from pairing successfully?


----------



## chaoticjacket (Oct 25, 2015)

Cant seem to install IPoverUSB keep getting an error


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 25, 2015)

chaoticjacket said:


> Cant seem to install IPoverUSB keep getting an error

Click to collapse



Is not working on windows 7.


----------



## cylent (Oct 25, 2015)

raghulive said:


> we hope 10175 update will get back Astoria back

Click to collapse



it doesnt.


----------



## raycosm (Oct 25, 2015)

If anyone is still on the Lumia 810 and is wondering if this works or not, it doesn't. Error code 14.


----------



## darahim80 (Oct 26, 2015)

*640 xl*

Any chance for 640 xl???????


----------



## ilkiakkia (Oct 26, 2015)

does someone know if lumia630 is supported?


----------



## kurtooo (Oct 26, 2015)

*camera support*

hello
i've installed the instagram app from the google play store but it says: cannot connect to camer
same by snapchatt
how can i solve this problem
lumia 640 xl build 10240
sorry for my bad english

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




darahim80 said:


> Any chance for 640 xl???????

Click to collapse



yess there is
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...alled-leaked-windows-10-mobile-t3173000/page4
it works really stable


----------



## isadiz44 (Oct 27, 2015)

please help, i did this and now i cant turn airplane mode off. any suggestions?


----------



## berryjuice (Oct 29, 2015)

Can some check if the two apps below works well? Mad props to whoever can try this. If these 2 apps works, then I can finally ditch my Android devices for the 950XL.

1. Chase Mobile Banking App
2. Robinhood (Stock Trading) App 

Thank you very much!


----------



## dandrayan (Oct 29, 2015)

berryjuice said:


> Can some check if the two apps below works well? Mad props to whoever can try this. If these 2 apps works, then I can finally ditch my Android devices for the 950XL.
> 
> 1. Chase Mobile Banking App
> 2. Robinhood (Stock Trading) App
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been using the Chase app on my 1520 with build 10536 and have had no issues.


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 31, 2015)

Wth is wrong with Build 10166 ...Its stuck, its freeze, I cant install anything from store, don't responding....ets.
This is total disaster. The most badness for now.  Guys am i only one?

I'm back to 10581.


----------



## shahan.097 (Nov 1, 2015)

*build 10581 supports android apps?*

anybody tried to install apk file to build 10581?? is it working?


----------



## mybabysexy (Nov 1, 2015)

shahan.097 said:


> anybody tried to install apk file to build 10581?? is it working?

Click to collapse



It crashed


----------



## Opus Dei (Nov 1, 2015)

shahan.097 said:


> anybody tried to install apk file to build 10581?? is it working?

Click to collapse



Error code -14, what ever I do (back to 8.1, update again over fast/slow to 10, hard reset...etc).


----------



## shahan.097 (Nov 1, 2015)

mybabysexy said:


> It crashed

Click to collapse





Opus Dei said:


> Error code -14, what ever I do (back to 8.1, update again over fast/slow to 10, hard reset...etc).

Click to collapse



okay! I hope next build adds the feature again! thanks guys


----------



## krima1995 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Lumia 640/640 XL*

Why L640 XL is not supported? 
What make those devices ready for it neither 640 XL


----------



## Michi0399 (Nov 2, 2015)

On my Lumia 735 i report error:14.
What can I do?


----------



## sbrissia (Nov 3, 2015)

same error 14 here (lumia 930 / 10581)


----------



## Opus Dei (Nov 3, 2015)

Michi0399 said:


> On my Lumia 735 i report error:14.
> What can I do?

Click to collapse





sbrissia said:


> same error 14 here (lumia 930 / 10581)

Click to collapse



We must wait new build.


----------



## sbrissia (Nov 3, 2015)

Opus Dei said:


> We must wait new build.

Click to collapse



it would be easier if there was a way to convert apk to appx and then send it directly to phone using phone's web interface... 
I found a site (apkpure) that claims to convert it, but it didn't work too.


----------



## Ruwin (Nov 3, 2015)

You cannot just convert apk to appx. You need to modify the source code and build it for the new platform. And the results depends very much on how the initial Android app was written, if the dev followed the best-practices than it would be enough to modify several lines of code and build it for W10. But that's a developer's job. If you really want it, check out MS guides and do it yourself


----------



## mybabysexy (Nov 4, 2015)

sbrissia said:


> it would be easier if there was a way to convert apk to appx and then send it directly to phone using phone's web interface...
> I found a site (apkpure) that claims to convert it, but it didn't work too.

Click to collapse



no, I found a Chinese site that converts APK to APPX, but you need Astoria enabled and functioned in order to install that APPX


----------



## SnowDaddyO (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone know if Lumia 510 will ever be supported?


----------



## RishabhShukla (Nov 9, 2015)

*Problem*

do u know if this will work with windows 7 computers?
i m using windows 7 nd it doesnt work


----------



## Pontprennau (Nov 9, 2015)

So did this break with the latest build or is it still working for those models listed in the first post?


Very curious to know. I have a 735 but chance of a 930, so does it still work or is it broken for everyone now with the latest build?


----------



## M.Nabeel (Nov 11, 2015)

Greetings! I have a lumia 1520 with latest insider preview windows 10. I am unable to establish a connection, woth both usb and wifi, I get error code 9. I have tried unregistering my device through windows sdk lite and deleting the drivers to no avail. Any help will be highly appreciated. 
Regards


----------



## sabarinathan123 (Nov 11, 2015)

i getting error code 14


----------



## Opus Dei (Nov 11, 2015)

M.Nabeel said:


> Greetings! I have a lumia 1520 with latest insider preview windows 10. I am unable to establish a connection, woth both usb and wifi, I get error code 9. I have tried unregistering my device through windows sdk lite and deleting the drivers to no avail. Any help will be highly appreciated.
> Regards

Click to collapse





sabarinathan123 said:


> i getting error code 14

Click to collapse



You cant do it with 10581 build. Astoria issue...Must wait new build or wait 10581 fix.


----------



## soopagroove (Nov 12, 2015)

Never mind. I just saw previous reply.


----------



## snickler (Nov 12, 2015)

All, 

You will NOT currently be able to run Astoria apps on any build higher than 10536. Microsoft has stripped out the platform (while leaving the core there for some reason?) and the wim that actually contains the aosp build. Also, they've changed a good bit of the that invokes the Astoria platform, so don't expect to make this work until Microsoft includes it back in or one of the people who are in the Astoria beta program leaks a cab to install the latest available offering.


----------



## LightByte (Nov 13, 2015)

*Roll back*

Does anyone know if there's a way to roll back to Build 1536? I just got a Lumia 640 and I wanted to try this out
Thank you!


----------



## Originalas (Nov 16, 2015)

deleted. sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## 4vead21 (Nov 17, 2015)

ADVAPI32.dll error


----------



## dugu1248 (Nov 17, 2015)

LightByte said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to roll back to Build 1536? I just got a Lumia 640 and I wanted to try this out
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse




push the files


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Siberhunter (Nov 20, 2015)

I have the Lumia 435 (suported) but i got the error 14 i'm on the Astoria build (10166) Please help!


----------



## Munky78 (Nov 21, 2015)

Does anyone have this working on a 950/950XL?


----------



## Musicman247 (Nov 22, 2015)

Munky78 said:


> Does anyone have this working on a 950/950XL?

Click to collapse



Astoria is dead. MS stripped the platform out of Windows 10 mobile.

http://www.windowscentral.com/microsofts-project-astoria-delayed


----------



## Opus Dei (Nov 22, 2015)

souma_rox said:


> Use this tool to patch apps with google play services and install them on your phone........ Have Fun
> 
> HIT THANKS IF I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



What ever I try to do I have this error. I install/reinstall, path is ok.....Help!


----------



## dubbZbra (Nov 24, 2015)

What's the likelihood of this working on the 640xl anytime soon??


----------



## metin2017 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Still works on build 10586*

Can I install on build 10586 ?


----------



## perfectreign (Nov 27, 2015)

snoozbuster said:


> Yes, I was able to get I it installed by following this guide. Look for a post I made in there about an extra step or two that are required.

Click to collapse



I just ditched my 1520 (cracked screen) and have been loving my HTC One M8 with Build 10586.11 (fast ring). No desire to go back to the lousy sound quality of the 1520 anymore.

So - with that, any ideas if the process will work without having to roll back to Win 8.1?  I went through that pain on my 1520 when moving to Build 10549.4, which i needed as the camera was borked in the prior build.  However, the downgrade/upgrade process took several painful hours.


----------



## arunbabu01 (Nov 27, 2015)

When i open, "The procedure Entry point EventSetInformation could not be located in the dynamic link library ADVAPI32.dll" Error coming. Pl help


----------



## cmzeunges (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update, I have been scratching my head for a couple hours (youtube videos, this page etc..) trying to get past error 14 on my 928. I guess I will have to keep an eye on this thread closer... thanks again!


----------



## cyberb4rtz (Nov 29, 2015)

iam using 32bit laptop and the app in method 4 is not working because it is for 64bit version.Can you help me with this


----------



## zovko.slobodan (Nov 29, 2015)

hi everybody.
i using Microsoft lumia 535 and Microsoft lummia 640, it's anny chance to port android apps on my phones? 
sorry for my bad English.


----------



## maexl94 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Error 14*

Still got Error 14 
I have read, that Astoria isn't Part of Bulid 19.9.10586.11 is that true?
I habe a Lumia 830 - does anyone have an idea how to fix that problem?
I really like my phone, but so mutch apps missing Amazon Prime Music for example, if there is way to install apks pleas let me know!

THX fore hellping!

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




cmzeunges said:


> Thanks for the update, I have been scratching my head for a couple hours (youtube videos, this page etc..) trying to get past error 14 on my 928. I guess I will have to keep an eye on this thread closer... thanks again!

Click to collapse



I habe the same porblem with Lumia 830 - bulid 10586 - read that there Astoria isnt a part of that Build, dont hope so!


----------



## sepp0o (Nov 30, 2015)

Just recieved my Lumia 950. Does it work on that device too?


----------



## MrCego (Nov 30, 2015)

This tutorial doesn't work anymore due Astoria isn't part of Windows 10 Mobile anymore.


----------



## maexl94 (Dec 1, 2015)

MrCego said:


> This tutorial doesn't work anymore due Astoria isn't part of Windows 10 Mobile anymore.

Click to collapse



is there a way to re-install Astoria?


----------



## dxdy (Dec 1, 2015)

maexl94 said:


> is there a way to re-install Astoria?

Click to collapse



ask Microsoft  

no... this project is dead for now


----------



## maexl94 (Dec 1, 2015)

dxdy said:


> ask Microsoft
> 
> no... this project is dead for now

Click to collapse



I dont get it, why they do this? 
Does anyone of you has an Idea, when the IOS Support will start?
I think there are mutch more Apps now, than the beginnig of the year, but so many are missing.... :crying:


----------



## MrCego (Dec 1, 2015)

1. Astoria slow down SO performance
2. Islandwood is a completely different philosophy and don't expect the same like BS Astoria. (Are you playing Candy Crush?)


----------



## zar marco (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi guys, is it possible install every android app on lumia 830?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI GRA-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dxdy (Dec 1, 2015)

zar marco said:


> Hi guys, is it possible install every android app on lumia 830?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI GRA-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



NO... this project *is dead*


----------



## zar marco (Dec 1, 2015)

dxdy said:


> NO... this project *is dead*

Click to collapse



Thank's, I haven't read all

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI GRA-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## moniruzzaman92 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Problem*

I can not install apps. it shows error 14 in my lumia 920


----------



## dxdy (Dec 10, 2015)

"project is dead" not mean anything to you?


----------



## AxelMC (Dec 12, 2015)

*ApkToWin10M issue*

The tool says my device is conected even it isn t conected to wifi or wierd to pc and when i try to connect my device and install an apk it doesn t do anything . If i go to device manager i don t see my microsoft lumia 640 xl with win 10.
What should i do?


----------



## _wook_ (Dec 12, 2015)

Mods should temp lock the topic...


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 12, 2015)

*Guys, this project is dead. The OP hasn't been online for 3 months, and Microsoft have pulled Astoria from the latest Win 10 builds..*

I shall close this thread to avoid any confusion or causing issues with devices. OP can contact me if he wants it opened again


----------

